# Nos BéDés  ???



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Décembre 2004)

Un sujet pour présenter ses BD cultes...
Comme le sujet sur les films Cultes, mais pour la BD ( qui a aussi une belle histoire )
J'en lis moins qu'avant... mon pére lui, lisait Cosmos et...


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2004)

ou l'histoire frôle le génie


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Décembre 2004)

En vrac : _Krazy Kat_ de George Herriman, une des ½uvres les plus modernes qui soient, la condition adulte selon Robert Crumb, l'évasion chez Hugo Pratt, l'humour d'André Franquin et le senti génial de son dessin (_Gaston, Les idées noires_...), certaines choses de M½bius (j'admire surtout son talent d'illustrateur), l'univers dingue de Nicolas de Crécy, grosse tendresse pour l'imaginaire de Fred, le non sens de F'murr, la déconnade à froid de Marcel Gotlib, la mécanique fantastique de Winsor McCay, la folie dans Dylan Dog, surtout avec le dessin de Stano qui rappelle Egon Schiele, la créativité débridée de Bill Sienkiewicz (_Electra assassin, Stray toaster_...), l'univers visuel de Dave McKean, surtout ses montages photo, Jean-Claude Forest pour son côté libération sexuelle (_Barbarella_, un chef d'½uvre)...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ou l'histoire frôle le génie




Donc...ok...je vais l'acheté!


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ou l'histoire frôle le génie



l'auteur a reçu 2 prix a Angoulême


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Décembre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> la condition adulte selon Robert Crumb...


------


----------



## Yip (19 Décembre 2004)

Tout Astérix, tout Franquin (Gaston, Idées noires, Spirou & Fantasio) tout Tintin (après la prise de conscience d'Hergé), Edagr P. Jacobs.

J'aime aussi F'murr, Lanfeust (hein bassou   ) certaines BD de Stange et Marvell, Yoko Tsuno aussi (hein Yoko   :love: ) Christin et Mézières (Valérian et Laureline) et pas mal d'autres...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

Astérix et Tintin


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Décembre 2004)

------


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2004)




----------



## macmarco (19 Décembre 2004)

Deux de mes dessinateurs préférés :
*Schuiten*(Les Cités Obscures)





*Bilal*


----------



## Adrienhb (19 Décembre 2004)

Und bd qui met une grande claque une fois qu'on l'a terminée:
_Quartier Lointain_  de Taniguchi.
Dessin sobre et classique, mais scénario frôlant le génal!
L'histoire en 133 mots:
Un homme dans la quarantaine, sortant ivre d'une pot après le travail (on est au Japon hein?) se trompe de train pour rentre et se retrouve dans le village de son enfance. Ayant du temps avant le prochain train, il décide d'aller se recueillir sur la tombe de sa mère. Là il tombe inconscient et à son réveil, il a 14 ans à l'époque de ses 14 ans mais avec tous ses souvenirs d'homme de 40 ans.
De plus l'année de ses 14 ans est une année à part: quelques mois après son "réveil", son père va quitter sa famille sans prévenir, sans explications.  Tout en profitant de sa jeunesse ainsi que des connaissances qu'il a acquises après, il va essayer de comprendre ce qui s'est réellement passé et peut-être de changer l'histoire.
Je n'en dis pas plus, mais c'est de la magie pure qui se dégage de cette histoire!

Ah vi, un dernier conseil: Ne lisez pas les 5 dernières pages du second volume avant d'y être. Je dis ça *TRÈS* sérieusement. Il faut vraiment les découvrir au moment où l'on y arrive.

Et puis une fois terminé, essayez du même auteur _Le journal de mon père_, un thème proche (un homme en froid avec son père le redécouvre via ses amis et sa famille lors de la veille funèbre de celui-ci) mais une tout autre histoire.

Bonne lecture!

A.


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Décembre 2004)

Corto Maltese
 La série des cités obscures (Schuiten et Peeters)
 Les B.D dont Jodorowsky est le scénariste (les séries de l'Incal, métabaron, etc.)
 Bilal (avec une préférence pour celles écrites avec Christin)
 Et Gaston  parceque j'ai beau le relire je me marre toujours


 Etc.


----------



## Dedalus (19 Décembre 2004)

Pêle-mêle un choix atypique : BD glanées dans les stocks de plusieurs générations mélangées






















Tardi, j'aime pas ses personnages, mais j'aime ses décors (je sais, c'est banal de dire ça) Et puis c'est mon quartier






Et puis aussi à travers Milo Manara, un hommage à d'autres images vénusiennes plus anciennes, génératrices des rêves humides de mon adolescence


----------



## Adrienhb (19 Décembre 2004)

Diteuuuuh... c'est sympa de mettre des images des couv', mais franchement, ça n'apprend pas grand chose sur la bd...   

A.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Décembre 2004)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Diteuuuuh... c'est sympa de mettre des images des couv', mais franchement, ça n'apprend pas grand chose sur la bd...
> 
> A.


-------


----------



## poildep (19 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

Mon Dieu, ce que j'ai pu rêver...


----------



## yoffy (19 Décembre 2004)




----------



## poildep (19 Décembre 2004)




----------



## duracel (19 Décembre 2004)

Trondheim, et ses genèses apocalyptiques.


----------



## Macounette (19 Décembre 2004)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Und bd qui met une grande claque une fois qu'on l'a terminée:
> _Quartier Lointain_  de Taniguchi.
> Dessin sobre et classique, mais scénario frôlant le génial!


      je connais. Même opinion. 

 Sinon, ma BD fétiche c'est le Décalogue. C'est la série qui m'a fait redécouvrir la BD en "adulte" après beaucoup d'années d'Astérix/Tintin/Gaston et compagnie...


----------



## joanes (19 Décembre 2004)

Une grande série de BD, comme tout ce que fait Loisel (et Le Tendre).


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Décembre 2004)

Ah oui, une très bonne BD:
Le grand pouvoir du Chninkel


----------



## poildep (19 Décembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Une grande série de BD, comme tout ce que fait Loisel (et Le Tendre).


Certes.  Mais la suite du second cycle commence à se faire attendre... 

Le Peter Pan de Loisel est aussi excellent.


----------



## piro (19 Décembre 2004)

pour moi Strangers in paradise en BD classique





et en mangas EDEN 





et GUNNM


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> et GUNNM



dans mes bras


----------



## Adrienhb (19 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>



Aaaah, ça c'est une pure merveille!
Un bijou de la bd, tant au niveau du dessin que de l'histoire, de l'humour! 
     

Tiens pour rester dans les strips américains, deux autres bijoux à 100 lieues des classiques comme Peanutes ou Garefield:
- _The Far Side_ de Gary Larson. Une image, parfois une bulle, une ou deux phrases sous l'image et un humour absurde. C'est à mourir de rire... enfin si vous êtes fan de non-sens, autrement ça vous laissera froid.
- _Liberty Meadows_ (_Psychopark_ en français) de Frank Cho. Les histoires se passent dans un refuge pour animaux entre des animaux parlant et pour le moins déjantés, la psy Brandy (un canon...) et le véto (un rien "nerdy"). Ce strip est génial pour plusieurs raisons: C'est hyper bien dessiné, les références à de nombreuses icones de la pop culture sont légion, l'humour est un brin plus "adulte" (noon j'ai pas dit x) qu'un strip classique, Cho n'hésite pas à casser les codes habituels des strps, ah vi... c'est aussi à mourir de rire! Le meilleur strip récent et de très loin!
Pour vous faire une idée des talents de Cho: son site.

Bonne lecture!

A.


----------



## Macounette (19 Décembre 2004)

Je n'aime pas Gary Larson. Par contre j'ai toute la collection Calvin & Hobbes en v.o.  :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Décembre 2004)

Ah et aussi:


----------



## Foguenne (19 Décembre 2004)

Je suis BDphile pour ne pas dire BDphage depuis pas mal de temps. Il est donc très difficile de choisir. 
J'ai fait rapidement une petite sélection de BD que je trouve "culte"   dans les BD que j'ai encodée avec Delicious library.  
Il m'en reste pas mal à encoder mais bon pour un premier post dans ce thread. 

L'image:






en texte:

La Théorie des gens seuls. Dupuy / Berberian		
La Trilogie Nikopol. Enki Bilal		
Le Cycle de Cyann. François Bourgeon/Claude Lacroix		
Les Imposteurs. Cailleaux		
From Hell. Alan Moore / Eddie Campbell		
Le sang des valentines. De Metter / Catel		
Pleine lune	. Chabouté		
Bouche du diable. Charyn / Boucq		
La femme floue. Dumontheuil		
Gaston. Franquin		
Le Chat. Philippe Geluck		
La Caste des méta-barons. Jodorowsky & Gimenez		
Tintin. Herge
Le vagabond. Jorge Gonzalez / Carlos Jorge		
Le Déclic. Manara		
Ring Circus. Cyril Pedrosa/David Chauvel		
La Frontière invisible. Schuiten & Pieters		
Corto Maltese. Hugo Pratt		
Ibicus, Rabaté		
Je suis un vampire. Trillo & Risso		
A l'Ombre des Tours Mortes. Art Spiegelman		
Le Journal de mon père. Taniguchi		
Blankets manteau de neige. Craig Thompson		
La contorsionniste. Warnauts/Raives


----------



## Adrienhb (20 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aime pas Gary Larson. Par contre j'ai toute la collection Calvin & Hobbes en v.o.  :love:



Larson, c'est vraiment du quitte ou double...
Par contre si tu aimes Calvin & Hobbes, jette un ½il à Liberty Meadows. C'est très différent, mais beaucoup y ont vu le successeur du génialissime Watterson. Perso, je ne vois pas trop où, si ce n'est que Cho et Watterson sont vraiment géniaux dans le monde du strip.

A.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2004)

En general je ne suis pas tres BD mais en ce moment je suis en train de me relire l'intégrale de Goosens. J'adore ce que fait ce type: dessin tres particulier, humour completement décalé et délirant. J'aime tout particulierement son "encyclopedie des bébés" et  la série "George et Louis"


----------



## clampin (20 Décembre 2004)

Pour ma part... j'adore....


----------



## Juste en passant (20 Décembre 2004)

Je me reconnais dans tant de BD citées !! :love:

  Et puis il y a :


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Décembre 2004)

-------


----------



## yvos (20 Décembre 2004)

je suis un grand fan de Sambre, d'Yslaire







sinon, c'est pas culte, vu que c'est récent, mais j'adore Larcenet, Le combat ordinaire, et son pendant moins sombre, le retour à la terre.






et aussi cette bd collective, l'Association en Egypte, pour des raisons sentimentales...







(d'ailleurs, j'apprecie quasiment tout ce qui sort à L'Association) 

ah oui, j'oubliais aussi...l'Incal...


----------



## mousline (20 Décembre 2004)

Daniel Clowes...un génie









Joe Matt... un taré


----------



## KARL40 (20 Décembre 2004)

Tous les CORTO MALTESE 
- BILAL
- Lewis TRONDHEIM
- La plupart des bouquins de l'ASSOCIATION 

Mon coup de coeur : 






son Pat Boon Happy End (l'ASSOCIATION) est également excellent.


----------



## Yip (20 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j




Mais c'est pas Doc Evil ?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Décembre 2004)

-----


----------



## Foguenne (20 Décembre 2004)

Je vois que beaucoup connaissent les BDs style "fluide Glacial"...
Il y a plein d'autres choses à découvrir, peut-être plus subtil. 

Quelques coup de coeur dans les BD récentes:

"Elle ne pleure pas elle chante" 
Dessin:
Murat Thierry
Scénario:
Corbeyran Eric | Sarn Amélie






"Apprenant l'accident de son père, Laura ne peut réprimer sa joie. Au chevet d'un homme qu'elle a volontairement ignoré durant tant d'années, Laura dit à son père comateux ce qu'elle n'a jamais pu, sans rien lui épargner de la haine mêlée d'amour qu'elle nourrit à son égard. Vengeance ultime et libératoire d'une fille qui doit réapprendre à vivre... suite au viol que son père lui a imposé dès sa petite enfance."
Un roman adapté en BD, à lire absolument.   


"jean Pol Pol"
Dessin:
Warnauts Eric
Scénario:
Cornette Jean-Luc





« Marcel passa brièvement dans ma vie. Cela se déroula dans les années cinquante ou septante. Je ne sais plus exactement. On habitait dans le Michigan ou dans le Brabant Wallon. Je n'ai jamais eu une bonne mémoire. Je restais toute la journée avec ma mère. J'étais trop petit pour aller à l'école. Mon père travaillait comme contremaître ou quelque chose comme ça chez General Motors. Un après-midi, on frappa à la porte. Ma mère alla ouvrir. L'homme qui se présenta était bizarre. Ce devait être un étranger Je n'en avais jamais vu. Je crois que c'était une belette. A bien y réfléchir, c'était plutôt une tortue. »



Attention, UNE MERVEILLE !!!  (Si il fallait en choisir une...)
"Le Dessin"
Dessin:
Mathieu Marc-Antoine
Scénario:
Mathieu Marc-Antoine






"Emile ressent intensément le vide laissé par la mort de son meilleur ami, Édouard, un grand amateur d'art. Dans sa dernière lettre, et pour dernière preuve d'amitié, Édouard l'invite à choisir un des trésors de sa prestigieuse collection. Émile s'arrête curieusement devant une petite et simple gravure. Elle représente l'appartement de son ami défunt. Une idée s'empare alors de lui : ce dessin recèle une énigme, un sens caché. L'explorant avec minutie, il en découvre les détails, multipliés à l'infini... Un univers tout entier contenu dans une image !"

Pour vous faire une autre idée de la BD.


----------



## Pierrou (20 Décembre 2004)

Moi ce serait Lanfeust de Troy et Kenshin le Vagabond, avec aussi toutes les oeuvres de Franquin.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Décembre 2004)

bonjour


----------



## yvos (21 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que beaucoup connaissent les BDs style "fluide Glacial"...


ça reste une institution


----------



## KARL40 (21 Décembre 2004)

Sans oublier le grand LUZ


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça reste une institution



oui, c'est vrai


----------



## Macounette (21 Décembre 2004)

fluide glacial, vous avez dit ?


----------



## macmarco (21 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> fluide glacial, vous avez dit ?


 _*RÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂAAAHHHH LOVELY !!!!
*_:love:
:love:
:love:​


----------



## Grug (22 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dans mes bras


je la citerais bien aussi, si je n'avais peur que mackie ne m'embrasse :affraid:  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (22 Décembre 2004)

et la grande BD tout public existe encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jules d'emile Bravo, attention chef d'½uvre !


----------



## J_K (22 Décembre 2004)

Pour moi la BD, c'est l'aventure... :love: 

Comme:







Ou alors:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Décembre 2004)

-----


----------



## J_K (22 Décembre 2004)

Dans les BD tous publics, j'ai pas mieux...  







Je vous offre une planche aussi... (Ici, c'est une planche, une histoire...)


----------



## DandyWarhol (22 Décembre 2004)

Pareil que KIDBOOJIBOY! 
*Pif Gadget :love: *


----------



## DandyWarhol (22 Décembre 2004)

Y'avait aussi Quick et Fluke quand j'étais plus jeune (je sais plus comment ça s'écrit)..
Y'en a qui connaissent?


----------



## Dedalus (22 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> -----


    


Tiens, il faut que je la retrouve !!!    


ah zut le lien passe pas quand c'est une image jointe... Bon je cite alors Tramber et jano : le zonard des étoiles


----------



## Dedalus (22 Décembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Y'avait aussi Quick et Fluke quand j'étais plus jeune (je sais plus comment ça s'écrit)..
> Y'en a qui connaissent?



c'te question !   

Les Exploits de Quick et Fluke, je lisais ça en vacances chez mes grands-parents

Et aussi Jo Zette et jocko, et Bob et Bobette


----------



## J_K (22 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> c'te question !
> 
> Les Exploits de Quick et Fluke, je lisais ça en vacances chez mes grands-parents
> 
> Et aussi Jo Zette et jocko, et Bob et Bobette



Ah! Du pur Hergé... N'oubliuons pas de nommer LE personnage d'Hergé... Je veux bien sur parler du reporter du Petit Vingtième, Tintin...   

Allez, une petite image pour se remémorer la grande époque...


----------



## yvos (22 Décembre 2004)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Dans les BD tous publics, j'ai pas mieux...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Décembre 2004)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Ah! Du pur Hergé... N'oubliuons pas de nommer LE personnage d'Hergé... Je veux bien sur parler du reporter du Petit Vingtième, Tintin...
> 
> Allez, une petite image pour se remémorer la grande époque...



et une autre...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (22 Décembre 2004)

j'avais celui là aussi...  
Je ne me rappel pas de tout, mais la traversée du désert est incroyable...


----------



## Dedalus (23 Décembre 2004)

tant qu'à être dans les ancêtres (tiens faudra que je ressorte ma collec de fakes et de pastiches de Tintin   )
rendons hommage à Alex Raymond
Y'en avait aussi plein chez mes grands-parents

Un souvenir reconnaissant aux nanas galactiques de Flash Gordon et à leurs soutiens-gorges aérodynamiques !   
je crois bien que je leur dois une de mes premières branlettes  (conscientes) de début de puberté 








(mais là c'est pas un bon exemple)


----------



## Juste en passant (23 Décembre 2004)




----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2004)

Je viens de finir Pilules Bleues, une Frederik Peeters parue dans la belle collection Flegme des éditions Atrabile.






 Dans la veine "l'amour au temps du sida", c'est du très beau. Très, tres.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (23 Décembre 2004)

j'aimais aussi beaucoup Vuillemin pour son côté poétique...


----------



## kisco (24 Décembre 2004)

Voilà mes deux dernières BD achetées, d'ailleurs devinez d'où sort mon avatar  
C'est une histoire complète en 2 tomes d'env. 90 pages chacun. 
Ce que j'ai vraiment adoré c'est la qualité des dessins et couleurs, vraiment magnifiques!!   En plus le scénario est trés intriguant, le top cette BD !! 

le site d'une fan : http://www.barellito.com/


----------



## Pierrou (24 Décembre 2004)

Yen a t'il parmis vous qui s'amusent à créer leurs propres BDs sur un coin de burrelingue ? moi ouais des fois, amsi j'arrive jamais à tenir plus de 20 pages.....


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Yen a t'il parmis vous qui s'amusent à créer leurs propres BDs sur un coin de burrelingue ? ....


  Y'a bien Roberto, qui _s'amuse_ à créer sa propre BD sur un coin de la Toile...


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> Voilà mes deux dernières BD achetées, d'ailleurs devinez d'où sort mon avatar
> C'est une histoire complète en 2 tomes d'env. 90 pages chacun.
> Ce que j'ai vraiment adoré c'est la qualité des dessins et couleurs, vraiment magnifiques!!   En plus le scénario est trés intriguant, le top cette BD !!
> 
> le site d'une fan : http://www.barellito.com/











J'ai également ces deux BDs, elles ont très sympas. Dans le top 20 de 2004.  (pas le top 10.  )

Mon numéro 1 pour 2004 c'est ceci: (Il y a eu plein de très bonne chose cette année)

"Mariée par correspondance" de Kalesniko Mark


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> j'avais celui là aussi...
> Je ne me rappel pas de tout, mais la traversée du désert est incroyable...



Il faudra que tu m'expliques ou tu as vu une traversée du désert dans Tintin au Congo...  
Le désert, c'est dans "Le Crâbe aux pinces d'or" ou "Tintin au pays de l'or noir".
(J'ai comme l'impression, vu tes posts dans ce sujet, que tu as plus trouvé le moyen d'augmenter ton nombre de post qu'autre chose... enfin, c'est Noël...   )


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il faudra que tu m'expliques ou tu as vu une traversée du désert dans Tintin au Congo...
> (J'ai comme l'impression, vu tes posts dans ce sujet, que tu as plus trouvé le moyen d'augmenter ton nombre de post qu'autre chose... enfin, c'est Noël...   )



Non non j'avais vraiment Tintin au Congo, il y a bien une traversé du désert non ? avec des mirages
et tout...une histoire de bouteille aussi, avec Tintin ou Hadoc dedans enfin c'est un peu flou et un peu loin...
mais c'est  
Mais non vraiment, je suis tomber sur une discution (pour Bassman) ou certains postent 10000 messages
pour faire tourner le compteur, moi tous mes post sont essentiels


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> moi tous mes post sont essentiels



C'est bien ce qu'il ma semblé, mon Kid. Mais ton style anar fébrile semble échapper à pas mal de monde...


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de finir Pilules Bleues, une Frederik Peeters parue dans la belle collection Flegme des éditions Atrabile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est le coup de coeur d'un de mes très bon ami qui m'a dit: "tu dois absolument l'avoir".
Bon, je n'ai plus le choix.


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Non non j'avais vraiment Tintin au Congo, il y a bien une traversé du désert non ? avec des mirages
> et tout...une histoire de bouteille aussi, avec Tintin ou Hadoc dedans enfin c'est un peu flou et un peu loin...



Pas dans tintin au Congo grand sot.  C'est dans "Le Crabe aux pinces d'OR".






Dorénavant, tu t'appeleras "le Crabe aux pots d'or".


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce qu'il ma semblé, mon Kid. Mais ton style anar fébrile semble échapper à pas mal de monde...



 

Bon là, l'anar fait un break pour Noël, car je suis aussi un bon chrétien,

je vais m'empiffré en pensant à ceux qui on faim...

on m'appel, bon appétit  :rateau:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pas dans tintin au Congo grand sot.  C'est dans "Le Crabe aux pinces d'OR".
> Dorénavant, tu t'appeleras "le Crabe aux pots d'or".



Merci c'est bien dans celui là...quel grand sot je suis... :rateau:


----------



## kitetrip (24 Décembre 2004)

J'adore GoldenCity : l'histoire est prenante et les dessins magnifiques... Le style est fin et propre, pas d'articifice ni d'effet de style. Classe quoi


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

Corto Maltese en tete... 






 :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Décembre 2004)

C"est vrai il n'y avait pas que Fluide Glacial il y avait aussi Métal Hurlant


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Décembre 2004)

Sans oublier Métal Hurlant...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Décembre 2004)

Ni Métal Hurlant


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Décembre 2004)

Salut Frank


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Bon là, l'anar fait un break pour Noël, car je suis aussi un bon chrétien,
> 
> je vais m'empiffré en pensant à ceux qui on faim...
> 
> on m'appel, bon appétit :rateau:


AAAAAARRRRRGH! J'oubliais qu'on allait commémorer la naissance du Nazaréen maudit... 666
"je suis un vampire" de trillo me cause pas mal...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> AAAAAARRRRRGH! J'oubliais qu'on allait commémorer la naissance du Nazaréen maudit... 666



Oui avec lui ils peuvent toujours s'accrocher à la StarAc   
(mais je crois qu'on à fait beaucoup de pub sur son dos,
en transformant ses paroles, pas toujours connes d'ailleurs,
en fait, c'était le premier Punk     )

Bon Noël Satanique quand même Pat   

(ça me fait à Rosemary's Baby :affraid: )


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> AAAAAARRRRRGH! J'oubliais qu'on allait commémorer la naissance du Nazaréen maudit... 666






jean-paul II ? le premier joystick a retour de force ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> jean-paul II ? le premier joystick a retour de force ?


"Jean Paul II, Jean Paul II ; Jean Paul de mes deux..."    Merdasse, je ne me souviens plus du groupe de barges qui chantait ça...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Décembre 2004)

Petite dédicace Pour JP2


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> en fait, c'était le premier Punk  )
> 
> Bon Noël Satanique quand même Pat
> 
> (ça me fait à Rosemary's Baby :affraid: )


Plutôt le premier baba... Mais ce n'est pas grave.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Petite dédicace Pour JP2


OUAAAAAH! Ma couv' de Metal préférée... Décidément, Kid, Je t'adopte... Il faut que j'en parle à ma mère... Elle se désole déjà à cause de moi, mais je vais essayer d'arranger le coup


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt le premier baba... Mais ce n'est pas grave.



Oui pardon   

Mais il avait des couilles le p'tit jésus, tu as vu "La Derniere Tentation du Christ..."


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Oui pardon
> 
> Mais il avait des couilles le p'tit jésus, tu as vu "La Derniere Tentation du Christ..."


A few, my nephew. As tu lu "Voici l'homme" de Mickael Moorcock?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> A few, my nephew. As tu lu "Voici l'homme" de Mickael Moorcock?



Non, je vais me renseigner   
un rapport avec "ainsi parlait zarathoustra" de Nietzsche...?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Non, je vais me renseigner
> un rapport avec "ainsi parlait zarathoustra" de Nietzsche...?


Non.... Plus basiquement punk... La vie de Djizeusse revisitée avant les Monty Pythons


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non.... Plus basiquement punk... La vie de Djizeusse revisitée avant les Monty Pythons



La vie de Brian  :rateau: Mortel  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> La vie de Brian :rateau: Mortel :rateau:


Alors, ça devrait te plaire... Bon réveillon... Moi je suis déjà pissed. Vivement le comas:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Décembre 2004)

Moi, les beaux parents seront bientôt couchés, putain y'm font chier ses vieux cons


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Moi, les beaux parents seront bientôt couchés, putain y'm font chier ses vieux cons


D'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre ces dernières 48h ; je n'ai plus de beaux parents..........................  Bof ; pas plus mal..................... Let's get lost (Chet Becker)


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Décembre 2004)

---------


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux Noël


----------



## Dedalus (25 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Salut Frank



Ah j'adore Margerin ! j'avais fait une banane commack à mon petit frère ma mère a failli en avoir une crise cardiaque


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Décembre 2004)

-------


----------



## macelene (26 Décembre 2004)

*La folle du sacré c½ur* de Moebius et Alexandro Jodorowsky aux éditions Les Humanoïdes Associés, collection Styx 
Une trilogie rééditée en un seul volume. À découvrir ou à redécouvrir de toute urgence.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Cillian (26 Décembre 2004)

... À majorité Fantaisy


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Décembre 2004)

Si c'est pour poster des planches d'album, sans en mentionner l'origine. (nom de l'auteur, de l'album) ni pour donner ton avis, tu t'abstiens !
Si tu n'as rien d'autre à faire que de poster des conneries pour augmenter ton nombre de messages, c'est ton problème mais tu vas le faire ailleurs !  Foguenne


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (28 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pour poster des planches d'album, sans en mentionner l'origine. (nom de l'auteur, de l'album) ni pour donner ton avis, tu t'abstiens !
> Si tu n'as rien d'autre à faire que de poster des conneries pour augmenter ton nombre de messages, c'est ton problème mais tu vas le faire ailleurs !  Foguenne



Tu viens de retirer une planche de BD dans un sujet sur la BD...bravo

Décidement je vois qu'il n'y a pas qu'un légume sur le forum ( Ah! les OGM )

L'origine de toutes les autres planches du sujet est telle mentionné,

Bon d'accord, l'auteur de cette BD géniale s'appel MANDRYKA!!!


----------



## baax (28 Décembre 2004)

En vrac, mais cultes, selon l'age du moment...
en essayant d'éviter celles déjà citées (Spiegelmann, Cho, Clowes, Matt, Larcenet, Tardi, etc..)


Jimmy Corrigan, the smartest kid on Earth
Par Chris Ware. A se demander s'il dort de temps en temps !





The Watchmen
Par Moore et Gibbons. Un tournant dans le monde du comic book.





The Dark Knight returns
Autre tournant, par Miller. Gràce à ce comic, on a eu Batman au cinéma... Qui à dit à cause ??





The City Of Glass
Auster + Mazzucchelli





Le cimetière des éléphants (et tous les Chaland)
Yves Chaland. Mort trop jeune. Quand on pense qu'il aurait pu reprendre Spirou à la place de Tome et Janry !!





Shukumeï
Devenu le tome 1 des Innomables pour une réédition pas terrible. Par Yann et Conrad. Les derniers tomes des innomables portent bien le nom (ok, j'éxagère un peu!). A noter qu'on retrouve Bob Marone et son fidèle  Bill   , des mêmes auteurs, depuis peu dans Fluide. "Le Dinosaure Blanc reste quand même la référence.





Chlorophylle et les rats noirs
Par Macherot. C'est simple, c'est drôle et c'est superbe.





Le lutin du bois aux roches
Par Peyo. Quand même, faut réaliser que les belges n'ont pas produit que Johnny !    





Et enfin
Z comme Zorglub
Par le maître de la BD ('scusez pour les autres...). Franquin.


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Décembre 2004)

J'avais croisé le titre ici et là, sans chercher à savoir de quoi ça parlait et puis on me l'a offert:
S.O.S. Bonheur (l'intégrale)

Ben c'est simple: je l'ai dé-vo-ré!!!     

Le traît de Grioffo n'est pas ce qu'il a fait de meilleur, mais le scénario de Van Hamme... Woooo puissamment incroyable! Il rentre direct dans ma chtite biblio perso à côté de 1984 et Le meilleur des mondes.

À lire tout en gardant un ½il sur l'évolutionde notre société.

A.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (13 Janvier 2005)

KISS chez Marvel Comics, c'est évident !


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2005)

De François Boucq et Alessandro Jodorowsky... :love: aux © Les Humanoïdes Associés

3 tomes d'une série en cours... Un régal, dans la veine de Blueberry... Cher Giraud... :love:

T1: Un diamant pour l'Au-delà T2: La pitié des bourreaux  T3: La justice des serpent

Comme toujours je reste une inconditionnelle Fan de Jodorowsky et de Moébius  :love: tu as raison... 
 :rose:​


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (13 Janvier 2005)

Rions un peu avec Môsieur CAZA  :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Janvier 2005)

-------


----------



## mado (15 Avril 2005)

Tiens hier j'ai découvert l'univers de ce Monsieur..





Bon, ok certainement que beaucoup d'entres vous le connaissent. Je suis loin d'être une spécialiste. Mais, pour les autres jetez y un oeil.. Et bonne balade.


----------



## Macounette (15 Avril 2005)

Moi ma dernière découverte en date c'est la série _Le Sommet des Dieux_ - _Kamigami no itadaki_ &#31070;&#12293;&#12398;&#23665;&#23994; par Jirô Taniguchi :love: déjà que j'adore ses autres BD, cette série est pour moi le... sommet  






Cinq tomes à +300 pages chacun (j'attends la sortie du dernier, c'est pour mai) et rien que du plaisir 

Sinon, je me suis enfin décidée à lire Manu Larcenet, depuis le temps que j'attends le moment propice


----------



## mado (15 Avril 2005)

Et pourtant vous avez le même éditeur


----------



## Ptit-beignet (15 Avril 2005)

Je vous rejoins sur "Calvin et Hobbes", "Quartier Lointains"  (vraiment excellent), "20th century Boys" (scénar de malade qui se deroule sur 4 époques a la fois !!!!)
Je rajouterai tous les Gaston Lagaffe, "From Hell" d'Alan Moore (le même que Watchmen), et "Monster" de Urasawa (même auteur que 20th century boys).
A+
Vincent


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

baax a dit:
			
		

> ....Jimmy Corrigan, the smartest kid on Earth
> Par Chris Ware. A se demander s'il dort de temps en temps !


*BD extraordinaire, à lire impérativement, que dis-je, à avoir chez soi ! SU-BLIME !*


----------



## piro (15 Avril 2005)

ma BD de chevet du moment


----------



## Grug (15 Avril 2005)

mes derniers achats :











alergiques à l'humour s'abstenir


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Avril 2005)

Si je ne devais en garder qu'une ce serait celle-ci.
Un monument monumental qui fut mon livre de chevet pendant des semaines, un travail énorme à tous les niveaux. 
tout comme Tardi, je bloque pas mal sur la Grande Guerre et je peux dire que cet album est impressionnant, rien ne manque, jusqu'au détail du bouton de capote, une exactitude quasi parfaite. On s'y croirait.

Chapeau bas Mr Tardi.


----------



## sofiping (15 Avril 2005)

Merci DC , en parcourant le sujet je me disait , c'est pas possible , il a pas pu leur echapper ce grand de la BD    :hein: ..... Moi je dirais TOUT TARDI : les Adele Blanc sec , Ici Même , les Nestor Burma , et les autres :love:  :love:  :love:

Bon maintenant que cet oubli a été reparé , passons a un autre oubli   





1905 , Winsor Mac Cay invente little Némo , petit bonhomme qui s'endore ...et qui reve . C'est du pur délire , du jus de poesie , et le graphisme


----------



## lumai (5 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



Maud Tabachnik comme scénariste ? Effectivement ça doit être pas mal !!!


----------



## Adrienhb (17 Juin 2005)

Forbidden Zone vide ses stocks... ça peut être intéressant.

Bon plus qu'à trouver des bd bien qui commencent par B, T ou V!   

A. (promis aucun lien avec FZ, je suis juste inscrit à leur ml)


----------



## madlen (17 Juin 2005)

Bon je vous avoue, je suis un croché de la BD...  

j'adore les Black et Mortimer (collection complète) et Idem pour les Lefanc, Bilal, Alix, Tintin, Gaston Lagaff, Asterix, Lucky Luck... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## morden (17 Juin 2005)

purée, tu les adore mais t'es faché avec leur nom c'est ça ?? lol 

blake est mortimer serait plus juste 
et gaston tout comme lucky serait surement plus à l'aise avec leur derniere voyelle 
   lagaffe                  luke


vala vala ...blake et mortimer est effectivement enorme !!  j'adore aussi 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2005)

morden a dit:
			
		

> blake est mortimer serait plus juste



T'es sur de ça   moi, je pensais que dans Blake et Mortimer, Blake était Blake  :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

Moi j'aime bien Léonard :love:  Léonard c'est trop bien


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2005)

Ou les aventures de LUZ parmi le monde des concerts (de salle en festival) !
C'est souvent drôle et toujours très vrai !
Un bonheur ....


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2005)

Il suffit de peu pour replonger : changement de place d'une étagère un peu trop masquée ou envahie par les plantes :rose: , maintenant notre (trop petite) Bédéthèque se trouve à portée de main (et de lit  )
J'ai donc replongé dans cette série :





J'ai refeuilleté avec grand plaisir l'univers de Dave McKean avec Cages , Black Orchid, Echographiques, Le jour ou j'ai échangé mon père contre un poisson rouge etc etc ... :love:

Et puis j'ai découvert un super magasin tout près de chez moi, on y trouve de tout et surtout de petits trésors comme:
La mort rôde ici de Marko Turunen (édition très sympa sur papier "bronze" métallisé : très esthétique)
Base du même auteur 
Et puis la découverte d'une série Le Poulpe fort sympathique par le numéro déniché au hasard, perdu entre deux gros volumes "Les pis rennais" 

Après vous connaissez peut-être déjà le jeu Silent Hill et voilà une BD "Silent Hill pourri du ventre" à la hauteur de l'ambiance glauque qui règne dans le jeu un scénariste Scott Ciencin deux illustrateurs Ben Templesmith et Aadi Salman (ma préférence va au premier )


----------



## lumai (31 Octobre 2005)

Haaaa ! Il s'appelait comme &#231;a ce fil ! 
Je l'ai cherch&#233; une fois, impossible de la retrouver !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Haaaa ! Il s'appelait comme ça ce fil !
> Je l'ai cherché une fois, impossible de la retrouver !


Pareil... je cherchais avec BD  
Et puis j'étais persuadée que l'auteur était un autre :mouais: bref il n'était pas perdu


----------



## MACcossinelle (31 Octobre 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>




excellent...:rose:


----------



## Ti'punch (31 Octobre 2005)

en vrac voici quelques unes des bd que j'adore et que je lis et relis régulièrement


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2005)

Putain de Dieu ; les mecs!!!! Le tome 3 de Hellblazer paraît en novembre chez toth!!!! Que tous les fans de Constantine se lèvent!!!!!! :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2005)

Point de vue BD, il y en &#224; un paquet qui m'&#233;clatent, avec une pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour celles ou l'humour donne le ton, mais pas une exclusive. 

Je ne vous parlerais pas de ma pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e, mon avatar et ma signature le font pour moi, mais bien que lus et relus sans fin ni lassitude, ces quelques albums sont loin de constituer mes seules lectures imag&#233;es. Il y en a tant, qu'en citer une, trois, ou m&#234;me dix me semble injuste pour les autres.

Au fait, puisqu'on en parle, Roberto, &#231;a avance, ce tome deux ?


----------



## lumai (1 Novembre 2005)

J'en avais parl&#233; dans le fil des livres &#224; d&#233;faut de retrouver celui-l&#224;...





​


			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> Il y avait un fil sp&#233;cifique aux BD, non ?
> 
> Caravane de Jorge Zentner (textes) et Bernard Olivi&#233; (illustrations) en est une. Un peu atypique. On y suis le chemin d'une caravane et celui d'un homme dans cette caravane.
> 
> ...


_
Pour info, ma signature en est tir&#233;e _


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>



Du tout bon Spiegelman   

Celle-ci est plus récente, mais bien caustique également...


----------



## Macounette (1 Novembre 2005)

Sympa d'avoir "ressuscité" ce thread 
Pour ma part j'aime bien en ce moment la série des Djinn


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

en tou cas, moi, je conseille pas du tout kid paddle, il fait rien qu'a flinguer des blorks ce p'tit con...


----------



## Adrienhb (2 Novembre 2005)

Le dernier Taniguchi, _Le gourmet solitaire_, vient de sortir.
De courtes histoires autour d'un homme qui entre dans un boui-boui et goûte le plat du coin... cela rappelle beaucoup _L'homme qui marche_, et c'est au moins aussi génial. :love: :love: :love: 

A.


----------



## Patamach (2 Novembre 2005)

2,3 trrucs en vrac que j'aime bien:
















 (la série en VO)


----------



## NED (2 Novembre 2005)

Moi en ce moment c'est Okko !!
J'attends le second opus avec impatience....


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Novembre 2005)

asterix legionnaire !! le top!  

djinn , les trente clochettes.. oriental et sexy :rose:

famille passiflore presque bd et conte pour enfants superbes livres..

la croix de cazenac; graphisme superbe 

le grand livre des korrigans : à moitié encyclopedie des lutins et bd format géant :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (3 Novembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Moi en ce moment c'est Okko !!
> J'attends le second opus avec impatience....




elle est excellente cette bd.... J'adore les deux accolytes de Okko!


----------



## Ti'punch (3 Novembre 2005)

ma dernière acquisition:





une bd que je lis et relis avec plaisir:





Petrus Barbygère, scénario : Dubois, dessins: Sfar


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Novembre 2005)

monsieur mardi gras descendres .. je file me le procurer !!:love:


----------



## samoussa (3 Novembre 2005)

Moi, je viens de relire ça et franchement, c'est toujours aussi bien :


----------



## FANREM (3 Novembre 2005)

Dans les BD qui m'ont vraiment marqué, il y a la Marque Jaune de Blake et Mortimer (et d'une manière générale tous les albums de Edgar P Jacobs dessinés de son vivant
mais je ne peux passer sous silence l'humour sarcastique et la féroce vision de la société de Reiser, et en élargissant un peu a toute la bande de Charlie Hebdo
2 exemples illustré parmi tant d'autres (la seconde rappellera plein de souvenirs a certains j'espere)


----------



## Macounette (3 Novembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je viens de relire ça et franchement, c'est toujours aussi bien :


Je suis fan :love: j'ai toutes ses BD (ou presque).
Il n'y a que _Au temps de Botchan_ que je trouve franchement indigestible 

Mon préféré, c'est la série   Le Sommet des Dieux - Kamigami no itadaki qui raconte l'histoire d'un alpiniste japonais et son rêve de l'Everest.


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Si quelqu'un connaît Môssieu Vicomte il peut lui dire que j'attends la suite depuis au moins 7 ans



Aaaah ouaiiis! Toi aussi!!! 
Tu as vu il a sorti un gros bouquin archi-cher avec pleins de dessins à lui?  Il y avait un magazine de bd qui avait fait un dossier sur lui avec une page du prochain album... soupir...

En tout cas, si vous ne connaissez pas, c'est une bd superbe, envoutante, belle... mais bon... faut pas être pressé de lire la suite!

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Novembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je viens de relire ça et franchement, c'est toujours aussi bien :



Osont le mot, cette bd est un chef d'½uvre!
Pas forcément pour le style, mais pour l'histoire!  
Ce fut une claque que de la lire! :love: 

A.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je viens de relire ça et franchement, c'est toujours aussi bien :



A ma dernière visite dans la super boutique BD, le vendeur a bien failli me faire craquer pour ces deux ouvrages, au vu des commentaires qui suivent ton post je crois que je vais pas tarder 

j'avoue que le style graphique ne m'a pas trop séduite, mais l'histoire a l'air pas mal du tout.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Novembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> monsieur mardi gras descendres .. je file me le procurer !!:love:


Super graphiquement.. 

De mon cot&#233;: Loisel (La qu&#234;te de l'oiseau du temps, Peter pan..) et puis Bilal (l'Incal), Margerin (y'en a des tonnes), Lanfeust de Troy...
Mais aussi et surtout : Les schtroumpfs ("Les schtroumpfs et le Cracoucass" le "Cosmoschtroumpf" mes 2 pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s:love: ), le concombre masqu&#233; et bien s&#251;r le journal de Mickey.


----------



## Ti'punch (4 Novembre 2005)

elle existe en fran&#231;ais aussi  (mais cette image &#233;tait celle qui rendait le mieux)


----------



## samoussa (4 Novembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> elle existe en fran&#231;ais aussi  (mais cette image &#233;tait celle qui rendait le mieux)


Bient&#244;t sort le 3 eme !!

Pour Taniguchi, il y a aussi Le journal de mon p&#233;re, l'Orme du Caucase...que dire de plus, j'ai d&#233;couvert que le Japon c'&#233;tait sans doute &#231;a aussi, loin des neons et de la furie du monde de l'entreprise...les quartiers populaires, les petites all&#233;es bord&#233;es de maisons en bois, la campagne et le bord de mer... immense !


----------



## silvio (4 Novembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt sort le 3 eme !!
> 
> Pour Taniguchi, il y a aussi Le journal de mon pére, l'Orme du Caucase...que dire de plus, j'ai découvert que le Japon c'était sans doute ça aussi, loin des neons et de la furie du monde de l'entreprise...les quartiers populaires, les petites allées bordées de maisons en bois, la campagne et le bord de mer... immense !



Je me sens perdu, et pourtant ça ne fait que 2 ans que j'ai décroché -> manque de temps

Mes derniers achats sont conventionnnels : XIII et Largo, Peter Pan, Tardi et Thorgal et cette bédé photo sur l'Afghanistan (le titre m'échappe)
Je découvre Larcenet tardivement, et m'en veux de ne pas avoir acheté les derniers Trondheim, Bourgeon. Vu aussi une suite à Finkel ...
Quand à la Bédé japonaise, je suis complètement passé à côté ...
Un jour peut-être, mais la production actuelle est telle qu'il est difficile de suivre, non ?


----------



## samoussa (4 Novembre 2005)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Un jour peut-&#234;tre, mais la production actuelle est telle qu'il est difficile de suivre, non ?


Justement pas avec Taniguchi, et c'est ce qui m'a le plus surpris. Je ne suis pas fan de mangas, mais alors pas du tout. Il se trouve que j'avais achet&#233; ce coffret pour un anniversaire il y a 2 ans, sur recommandation du vendeur, et qu'avant de l'offrir, je me suis permis de le feuilleter   et l&#224; ...merveille ! Honnetement, prend le temps de l'ouvrir et de regarder, de te plonger dans l'histoire, en plus les editions casterman ecritures sont vraiment agr&#233;ables &#224; lire.


----------



## silvio (4 Novembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Justement pas avec Taniguchi, et c'est ce qui m'a le plus surpris. Je ne suis pas fan de mangas, mais alors pas du tout. Il se trouve que j'avais acheté ce coffret pour un anniversaire il y a 2 ans, sur recommandation du vendeur, et qu'avant de l'offrir, je me suis permis de le feuilleter  et là ...merveille ! Honnetement, prend le temps de l'ouvrir et de regarder, de te plonger dans l'histoire, en plus les editions casterman ecritures sont vraiment agréables à lire.



Donc prochain achat (avec les 2 derniers Bourgeon tout de même)


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'en rajoute une couche parce que je suis amoureux des bouquins de TANIGUCHI
> 
> et j'adore le cote bucolique de "L'homme qui marche" :love: :love: :love:


 
Tu vas adorer son dernier alors... :love:






A.


----------



## samoussa (4 Novembre 2005)

Et en couleur ?!!! Par contre le scenar n'est pas de lui donc à voir...

Son prochain doit être en couleur et se dérouler...à Paris 
ça aussi c'est vraiment bien. Vol 1&2 sortis. Il y en aura 5 en tout. Particularité : C'est la même histoire vu sous l'angle de5 personnages différents, et dessinée par 5 dessinateurs différents. Scenar de Giroux (décalogue)


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ohhh pitin tu trouves &#231;a o&#249; ?????


 
Ben dans toutes bonnes teintureries...   



			
				samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Et en couleur ?!!! Par contre le scenar n'est pas de lui donc &#224; voir...
> 
> Son prochain doit &#234;tre en couleur et se d&#233;rouler...&#224; Paris


 
Non, non la couv seulement est en couleurs...
Et le sc&#233;nar vaut vraiment _L'homme qui marche_... 
A Paris? H&#226;te de voir &#231;a... il y fait d&#233;j&#224; une mini incursion dans _Le gourmet solitaire_.

A.


----------



## Ti'punch (5 Novembre 2005)

pour tous les amateurs de séries "policières et surnaturelles":






avec sa 2eme série 





et la fameuse série de Corbeyran,  le Chant des Stryges:






dans les séries connexes il y a la très bonne "le maître de jeu":






et une autre, le clan des chimère (avec laquelle j'ai pas accroché du tout....)






dans un monde plus victorien nous avons l'excellente série FOG! :love: :love:


----------



## Ptit-beignet (5 Novembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je suis fan :love: j'ai toutes ses BD (ou presque).
> Il n'y a que _Au temps de Botchan_ que je trouve franchement indigestible
> 
> Mon préféré, c'est la série   Le Sommet des Dieux - Kamigami no itadaki qui raconte l'histoire d'un alpiniste japonais et son rêve de l'Everest.


Ralala, je viens de finir le 4. Je commence le 5 des que je peux.
Le scenar n'est pas de Taniguchi mais l'ambiance reste la même. Le Sommet des dieux est vraiment magnifique


----------



## Pierrou (11 Novembre 2005)

J'ai ressorti ça de ma bibliothèque ce matin....





Pour moi le meilleur de tous, tant au niveau des dessins que de l'humour déjanté...


----------



## Ti'punch (11 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ressorti ça de ma bibliothèque ce matin....
> 
> ...
> 
> Pour moi le meilleur de tous, tant au niveau des dessins que de l'humour déjanté...



C'est vrai qu'il est bien, mais Tembo Tabou n'est pas mal non plus, point de vue "déjanté" !


----------



## Pierrou (11 Novembre 2005)

c'est le seul que j'ai pas, celui là....
Pi bravo les brothers est terrible aussi...

Bon, et les idées Noires, et Gaston....; :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est le seul que j'ai pas, celui là....



Alors cherche le, il est terrible.  



			
				Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Pi bravo les brothers est terrible aussi...



Vi vi vi 



			
				Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et les idées Noires, et Gaston....; :love:



Oui, mais là, on change de genre


----------



## House M.D. (11 Novembre 2005)

Grrr, on déterre, on déterre, mais personne n'a pensé à parler de LA sortie récente (octobre 2005) !!! :

Yoko Tsuno, Le septième code






Qui existe aussi en version série limitée, unique, un véritable petit bijou, avec des esquisses de l'auteur, et un format plus grand :love: :love: :love: :love: :






Pour l'édition limitée, il est un peu tard, mais pour la version normale, vous pouvez la trouver chez tous vos bons distributeurs


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Novembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Grrr, on déterre, on déterre, mais personne n'a pensé à parler de LA sortie récente (octobre 2005) !!! :
> 
> Yoko Tsuno, Le septième code



Chacun ses goûts... juste un contre-avis:
J'ai lu le dernier Yoko dans Spirou... et comme pour les précédents je constate que le style est toujours aussi statique, que c'est limite si cela n'en devient pas mauvais; que les visages sont aussi expressifs qu'un merlan sur l'étal du poissonier; que les personnalités des personnages sont fades ou à la limlite du ridicule, sans parler de l'histoire qui ne tient pas...
Bon c'est mon avis qui n'engage que moi personnellement tout seul et je suis sûr que les fans de Yoko (qui sont là, j'en connais) aimeront. Mais perso, j'avais passé de meilleurs moments avec les vieux Yoko qu'avec les récents...

A.


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il est bien, mais Tembo Tabou n'est pas mal non plus, point de vue "déjanté" !









et ça alors c'est du mou de veau???!!!`

je m'esscuse mais merde...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et ça alors c'est du mou de veau???!!!




   ouais super   ​


----------



## Macounette (12 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Chacun ses goûts... juste un contre-avis:
> J'ai lu le dernier Yoko dans Spirou... et comme pour les précédents je constate que le style est toujours aussi statique, que c'est limite si cela n'en devient pas mauvais; que les visages sont aussi expressifs qu'un merlan sur l'étal du poissonier; que les personnalités des personnages sont fades ou à la limlite du ridicule, sans parler de l'histoire qui ne tient pas...
> Bon c'est mon avis qui n'engage que moi personnellement tout seul et je suis sûr que les fans de Yoko (qui sont là, j'en connais) aimeront. Mais perso, j'avais passé de meilleurs moments avec les vieux Yoko qu'avec les récents...


J'ai couru l'acheter le jour de sa sortie 
Il ne m'a pas déplu autant que le dernier Astérix, mais bon, je trouve que Leloup a déjà fait mieux  la fille pilote à 14 ans ça ne tient pas debout, même dans le cadre des histoires d'Yoko 
Ceci dit, cette dernière histoire est un progrès par rapport aux derniers albums bourrés de chinoiseries dégoulinantes :rateau:  

avis strictement perso of course


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et ça alors c'est du mou de veau???!!!`
> 
> je m'esscuse mais merde...



Ben, point de vue humour, rien à dire, d'ailleurs pareil pour tous les albums de la série, Franquin ne savait pas faire du mauvais humour, mais là on parlait de l'humour "déjanté" dans la série Spirou et Fantasio, et franchement, le précédent (le gorille à bonne mine) l'était plus (déjanté, hein, pas drôle !) que celui ci, et pourtant, il l'était à peine, comparé à QRN sur Bretzelburg ou Tembo tabou. Une question d'époque, je suppose.


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Novembre 2005)

mouais...
je les ressors, je potasse et on en reparle...
en tout cas, question humour dejante, Tome et Janry, qui avaient repris la serie pour une dizaine d'annees, (apres le passage catastrophique de Nick et Cauvin) ont quand meme pondu des tresors...
la frousse aux trousses est une merveille...


----------



## duracel (12 Novembre 2005)

Très bonne BD de Jason. J'aime bien son style d'histoire où tout passe par les images, les textes étant assez rares.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> mouais...
> je les ressors, je potasse et on en reparle...
> en tout cas, question humour dejante, Tome et Janry, qui avaient repris la serie pour une dizaine d'annees, (apres le passage catastrophique de Nick et Cauvin) ont quand meme pondu des tresors...
> la frousse aux trousses est une merveille...



A vrai dire, ceux là, je les ai parcourus, mais pour ma collec perso, je me suis arrêté à Franquin et Fournier. Fournier, lui, il est dans tous les albums qu'il a dessiné, le faiseur d'or excepté (celui là, il l'avait fait avec Franquin, il a pas du oser). Par exemple, dans l'Ankou, il est le gardien barbu de la centrale nucléaire (celui qui fantasme sur auroréa tout le long). Une autodérision assez savoureuse, je trouve.


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> A vrai dire, ceux là, je les ai parcourus, mais pour ma collec perso, je me suis arrêté à Franquin et Fournier. Fournier, lui, il est dans tous les albums qu'il a dessiné, le faiseur d'or excepté (celui là, il l'avait fait avec Franquin, il a pas du oser). Par exemple, dans l'Ankou, il est le gardien barbu de la centrale nucléaire (celui qui fantasme sur auroréa tout le long). Une autodérision assez savoureuse, je trouve.


ouais, j'etais au courant, mais je n'ai pas aime le travail de fournier, j'ai presque autant deteste que celui de nick et cauvin, c'est dire...
tu devrais t'interesser d'un peu plus pres aux albums realises par Tome et Janry, il y a du rythme, des gags qui font mouche à tous les coups, et les personnages retrouvent une fraicheur qu'ils avaient perdus, (je trouve) avec les auteurs cites plus haut...
Il n'y a que sur leur dernier album qu'ils ont essaye de donner une dimension "adulte" a spirou, et la je n'ai pas du tout mais alors pas du tout adhere...
Pour moi, Spirou, ça reste un personnage asexue comme tintin, avec un graphisme rigolo, bref, un truc pour (grands) gamins... Or, voir Spirou redessine comme un beau mec a l'americaine, fricotant qui plus est avec une seccotine devenue brusquement une veritable bombe sexuelle... Non, vraiment, tres peu pour moi...
La, le flambeau a ete repasse a deux nouveaux auteurs, qui semble-t-il essayent de garder une partie de cette orientation, tout en tachant de retrouver un peu de l'ancien esprit de la BD... Ca donne un truc tout batard qui ne ressemble a rien... En tout cas, on est bien loin de Franquin...

Ceci dit, les Tome & Janry, de "aventure en australie" a "luna fatale", moi je dis : "que des perles"!!! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2005)

Les goûts sont dans la nature, mais j'ai aimé ceux de Tome et Janry quand même, c'est juste que je préfère les autres.


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Les goûts sont dans la nature


ah pitin, c'est donc la qu'ils se sont planques les salauds!
j'avais paume mes gouts a moi, je me demandais ou ils etaient!


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

Je suis en train de finir de relire mes Yoko, retrouvés au fond d'un carton dans la cave... :love:

Yen a que je connais pas encore, faudrait que je rattrape mon retard !


----------



## Pierrou (12 Novembre 2005)

Un pote m'a offert ça pour mon anniv hier :love:





Je savais pas qu'ils en avaient fait une BD :up;

Le graphisme est pas mal du tout, et l'histoire, ben.... c'est le "Donjon" quoi !


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

j'étais pas au courant de la sortie de la BD, faut que j'ailler jeter un coup d'½il !


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je savais pas qu'ils en avaient fait une BD :up;
> 
> Le graphisme est pas mal du tout, et l'histoire, ben.... c'est le "Donjon" quoi !



La bd a fait un carton et a été moulte fois rééditée... le plus amusant ce sont les vendeurs traditionnnels qui racontaient que ne sachant pas ce que c'était, ils n'en avaient pris que deux ou trois... et puis ayant tout rapidement vendu, ils ont commencé à se poser des questions lorsque plusieurs fois par jours des gens venaient leur demander s'ils l'avaient... Bref, un succès à la hauteur du succès sur le net (vous vous imaginez que récemment John, l'auteur, expliquait que l'intégralité de la série était téléchargée une centaine de fois par jour!  )

 

A.


----------



## Ti'punch (13 Novembre 2005)

Perso j'ai feuilleté la bd, mais je ne retrouve pas les fous rires provoqués par la série... quel jubilation d'entendre le nain et l'elfe s'en foutre plein les dents... (ça y est le fou rire me reprend!)

   

tiens ben je vais re-télécharger l'intégrale... avec les pubs en prime :rateau: :rateau: 

c'est bon pour le moral, les abdos et en plus ça détend   :love:

mais bon ... la bd ... ça vaut pas la série "donjon" de  TRONDHEIM  et SFAR


----------



## Pierrou (13 Novembre 2005)

Ben il manque les voix quoi, sur papier, donc, forcément quand on connait, on se rappelle des voix et tout... 
Mais ça se lit bien, et le dessin est agréable je trouve


----------



## guytantakul (13 Novembre 2005)

Bah, moi, j'ai du mal à choisir (j'en ai environ 2500 dans ma chambre - tout un mur rempli et plusieurs piles + 500 dans le salon).

S'il ne faut qu'en garder une, j'hésite entre little nemo in slumberland (Mc Kay-1900), bloody trouve pas l'égout (Ouin-1980) ou petit vampire (Sfar-2000).

Je dis ça, mais c'est vraiment n'importe quoi - y'en a des mieux  

Franquin, moebius, goossens, peyo (messire le duc ), macherot avant qu'il ne devienne fou...
Je dois avoir pratiquement tout de la production franco-belge intéressante de 1960 à 1980 (surtout les "gros-nez", en opposition au réalisme qui me heurte souvent pas son manque de qualité graphique)

Après, j'ai mis ma thune dans des trucs plus "délétères", on va dire...


----------



## Pierrou (13 Novembre 2005)

Ca m'a fait marrer quand j'ai entendu que les décors des Rois Maudits avaient été faits par Druillet :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (13 Novembre 2005)

Druillet, j'aime pas bien.
À part quelques bandes un peu gore (et encore) de sa jeunesse, je trouve que son style 'esthétisant" sent le procédé, la répétition sans motif de fond, la facilité sans invention...
Un pionnier, OK, mais bon, pour moi, c'est un minable, ce gars.


----------



## Ti'punch (13 Novembre 2005)

à mon gout une des meilleures série de SF en BD...


----------



## guytantakul (13 Novembre 2005)

Quelle série ? Lone Sloane ? Salambo ?

Ah, merde, j'avais pas attendu le rafraichissement de l'écran.

Bof, Valérian, oui, bon... Je préfère de loin (même si le dessin n'est souvent pas terrible) "Le vagabond des limbes", saga avec des hauts et des bas - mais j'aime bien 

Christin, c'est toujours un peu pareil (comme dans ses bandes avec bilal), trop manichéen pour me plaire vraiment, même si j'apprécie de les lire


----------



## Ti'punch (13 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Quelle série ? Lone Sloane ? Salambo ?




non j'avais oublié l'image.... dsl... :rose: :rose: 

c'est la série de Mezières et Christin:* Valérian Agent Spatio-Temporel*


----------



## Ti'punch (13 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bof, Valérian, oui, bon... Je préfère de loin (même si le dessin n'est souvent pas terrible) "Le vagabond des limbes", saga avec des hauts et des bas - mais j'aime bien



j'aime bien aussi, même si j'ai quand même beaucoup moins accroché qu'avec Valérian...  mais bon hein ...


----------



## guytantakul (13 Novembre 2005)

Malheureux, j'ai encore édité  

Mais les naufragés du temps de Gillon, ça tue sa mère ce truc ! Dessin réaliste sans merdouilles et scénars en béton 
Sans doute ma série fétiche en SF


----------



## valoriel (13 Novembre 2005)

J'adore les BD :love:  

Alors, on peut citer les classiques, TINTIN, GASTON, SPIROU&FANTASIO, BOULE&BILL, JOHAN&PIRLOUIT et dans les plus "modernes", YOKO TSUNO, LANFEUST&TROLL DE TROY XIII et LARGO WINCH!!

Bien entendu, je ne peux pas oublier LUCKY LUKE et ASTERIX&OBELIX!! A une époque, j'aimais bien ALIX et LES TUNIQUES BLEUS. J'aime bien relire les BLAKE&MORTIMER de temps en temps.

Plus récemment, j'ai découvert UW1, une bonne saga de SF




Une série que j'aime beaucoup aussi, c'est Jonathan 







Il y a aussi les BD de salle d'attente, genre ACHILLE TALON dont j'aime bien l'humour :rose: 

Je ne suis pas trop fan des mangas, même si certains sont spectaculaires au niveau des graphismes ou particulièrement intéressant sur le plan scénaristique 

Voilà, je pense avoir fait le tour de ma BDthèque même si je suis sûr d'en avoir oublié la moitié


----------



## guytantakul (13 Novembre 2005)

Super-Bonus pour Johan et Pirlouit (messire le duc ) - Une des meilleures BD au monde !

Malus pour les tuniques bleues (Beurk ! Chiant au possible)

Jonathan, c'était sympa au début, mais ça s'est essouflé rapidement, donc fin de l'histoire...

PS : Achille Talon et moi, on n'est pas copains - mais là, pas de jugement de valeur, c'est perso...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> PS : Achille Talon et moi, on n'est pas copains - mais là, pas de jugement de valeur, c'est perso...



P'têt ben qu'tu lui ressembles un peu trop ?


----------



## guytantakul (13 Novembre 2005)

Non, c'est plutôt à son voisin que je ressemble, mais je ne me souviens plus de son nom...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est plutôt à son voisin que je ressemble, mais je ne me souviens plus de son nom...



Lefuneste, Hilarion Lefuneste !


----------



## guytantakul (13 Novembre 2005)

Voilà, c'est moi !


----------



## guytantakul (13 Novembre 2005)

Mais il y a plein de BD avec Greg au scénar que j'adore, comme :
Le château des 4 lunes (olivier rameau et colombe tiredaile - un must, dany au crayon)... et d'autres qui ne me viennent pas à l'esprit de suite... 

Ah, oui, cités plus haut : le nid des marsu, QRN, Z comme Zorglub...


----------



## Taho! (14 Novembre 2005)

Asterix, depuis que Goscinny n'est plus là, c'est de la soupe...


----------



## Adrienhb (14 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Asterix, depuis que Goscinny n'est plus là, c'est de la soupe...


 
Aaaah enfin on parle d'Astérix! 
Non, ça part en caouète à partir de la Rose... avant... ça se lit.
Enfin imho.

A.


----------



## Taho! (14 Novembre 2005)

Lucky Luke pareil. Alors en plus, maintenant, sans Morris...


----------



## Adrienhb (14 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Lucky Luke pareil. Alors en plus, maintenant, sans Morris...


 
Décidément Taho!, on n'est pas d'accord! 
Bon oky... la plupart des albums sans Goscinny sont très moyens (j'ai un peu oublié), mais le dernier écrit par Gerra m'a bien plus et j'y ai retrouvé le Lucky de mon enfance.

A.


----------



## Taho! (14 Novembre 2005)

Cher Adrien,

Certes Gerra s'est pas trop mal démerdé sur ce coup, mais ce n'est pas Goscinny. La série a perdu son charme, dur de rivaliser avec un génie...


----------



## guytantakul (14 Novembre 2005)

moi je suis avec Taho! quasi à bloc !
Quand j'étais nain, j'aimais pas trop-trop astérix à cause d'uderzo, mais je les lisais quand-même avec délectation pour goscinny


----------



## Adrienhb (15 Novembre 2005)

Ouh là!
On est d'accord Goscinny est un dieu du scénario!
Mais Gerra ou Chabat (contrairement à ce que pense Uderzo pour ce dernier) ont réussi à capter son esprit. Ils ne sont pas aussi bon, mais ils ont su jouer sur les seconds degrés, les références à notre époque transposées à l'univers de Lucky Luke ou d'Astérix.
C'y tout...

A.

ps:
Vous avez lu les nouvelles aventures du petit Nicolas? Quel bonheur!!!! :love:


----------



## Taho! (15 Novembre 2005)

Chabat est un grand parmi les grands et son Astérix est ce qui pouvait se faire de mieux au cinéma ! Tout l'univers et la magie d'Astérix et Cléopatre est là, encore un cran au dessus ! :love: Mais je n'aurais pas forcément mis Clavier et Depardieu...


----------



## Adrienhb (15 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Chabat est un grand parmi les grands et son Astérix est ce qui pouvait se faire de mieux au cinéma ! Tout l'univers et la magie d'Astérix et Cléopatre est là, encore un cran au dessus ! :love: Mais je n'aurais pas forcément mis Clavier et Depardieu...


 
Oh je trouvais qu'ils tenaient leurs rôles... mais bon Chabat avait bien compris que si on fait une série de films d'Astérix, comme pour Batman, ce sont les guests qui prennent le pas sur les rôle-titres. Et ça Uderzo ne semble pas l'avoir compris...   
Mais sinon, vi l'Astérix de Chabat fut excellent.

A.


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Novembre 2005)

acquisitions du jour:


----------



## NED (20 Novembre 2005)

Alors le dernier Blacksad? il est bien?


----------



## samoussa (21 Novembre 2005)

Est ce que quelqu'un a lu " La vengeance du comte Skarbek" 2 ?


----------



## lufograf (23 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> A vrai dire, ceux là, je les ai parcourus, mais pour ma collec perso, je me suis arrêté à Franquin et Fournier. Fournier, lui, il est dans tous les albums qu'il a dessiné, le faiseur d'or excepté (celui là, il l'avait fait avec Franquin, il a pas du oser). Par exemple, dans l'Ankou, il est le gardien barbu de la centrale nucléaire (celui qui fantasme sur auroréa tout le long). Une autodérision assez savoureuse, je trouve.



Juste un petit post pour dire que Tome et Janry se sont également glissé dans bon nombre de leurs albums et question autodérisionils ne sont pas en reste ! Que dire de leus apparitions dans Spirou à Moscou sous les traits d'ambulanciers carburant à la vodka ou en papys séniles dans la Jeunesse de Spirou (et bien d'autre encore)!! 

J'en profite pour dire qu'ils sont à mes yeux les seuls à avoir réussi le tour de force de replonger dans le lustre et la fantasmagorie de l'univers de Franquin tout en y apposant une nouvelle touche plus personelle et moderne... Je ne renie pas pour autant les albums de Fournier qui aura su distillé une dimension poètique et sensible (quoique un peu trop naïve ?) aux aventures du groom. Bon j'éviterais de parler de l'enlisement de Nic et Cauvin qui avaient le handicap de ne pouvoir utiliser aucun anciens personages (mais bon, cela n'excuse pas tout...)

Pou l'heure javoue que le nouveau tandem me laisse un peu indifférent. C'est loin d'être nul, mais c'est quand même tres commercial et j'ai l'impression qu'il cible surtout un public ados... ?


Peut être que le salut viendra d'une sorte de split pour 2006 : des hors-séries, sortes d'albums uniques réalisés par des auteurs invités (Yann et Tarrin, Franck Le Gall) qui "pourront entraîner Spirou dans des récits totalement décalés au plan graphique, sans pour autant glisser dans la parodie", explique Dupuis.

 Si ce n'était le nom des auteurs, j'avoue que j'aurais eu très peur... à suivre ! 


:afraid: Zut j'avais dit un petit post ! :sick:


----------



## Grug2 (23 Novembre 2005)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (28 Novembre 2005)

ça fait longtemps que je ne les ai pas relues  mais je les trouves excellentes...enfin d'après mes souvenirs...






et celles-là ce sont celles que j'aimes bien emprunter a mon petit frère...:







(je suis diabolique!!!!    )​


----------



## guytantakul (28 Novembre 2005)

Oui, mais bon, c'est sympa sans plus (comment je casse  - c'est pourtant pas mon habitude, mais là je ne peux pas m'en empêcher)
Les meta-barons, c'est ressucé de chez ressucé des délires gir-jodo des années 80...
Merlin, ça va un moment et puis, pfouiiit !

Le seul truc intéressant que j'ai lu ces derniers temps, c'est la mort de lapinot (celui des carottes de patagonie) et le pendant de l'histoire, le blog imprimé de trondheim : "dés½uvré" qui est plutôt depressif, mais toujours bien vu et informé.

Y'a aussi sfar que j'aime bien, mais c'est un juif et il radote un peu dans ses bandes (je rigole, hein... C'est sans doute mon auteur préféré ces temps-ci).

J'ai un peu honte de ce post (chacun ses sales gouts, qui suis-je pour juger), mais voilà...


----------



## Taho! (28 Novembre 2005)

faut pas, faut pas !


----------



## Ti'punch (28 Novembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Alors le dernier Blacksad? il est bien?




voui voui ... on retouve cette ambiance bien sympa...  mais je pense qu'à la longue on risque de tourner un peu en rond. Du coup je crois que je préfère canardo


----------



## NED (29 Novembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> voui voui ... on retouve cette ambiance bien sympa...  mais je pense qu'à la longue on risque de tourner un peu en rond. Du coup je crois que je préfère canardo



Ouaip pas mal de gens on été un peu déçus, même si c'est toujours aussi bien fait. Mais c'est vrai que ca risque de devenir redondant à la longue....a suivre....


----------



## guizmo47 (29 Novembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip pas mal de gens on été un peu déçus, même si c'est toujours aussi bien fait. Mais c'est vrai que ca risque de devenir redondant à la longue....a suivre....



Moi j'ai quand même pris bcp de plaisir à lire, et déjà relire, cette bd ne serait-ce que par la qualité cinématographique, donc oui elle est bien ! Quand à savoir pour la suite... Ben on verra bien, je fait confiance aux auteurs pour trouver un bon scénario  
Moi je vous conseil plus que vivement "Le chat du Rabin" de Sfarr : Génialissime !!!


----------



## Ti'punch (29 Novembre 2005)

dernier achat en date (cet aprem en fait   )


----------



## NED (29 Novembre 2005)

J'ai adoré les 2 derniers Spirou et fantasio repris par Morvan et Munuera. Surtout le dessin de Munuera qui a gagné en force dans ces 2 albums tout en gardant l'identité des personnages bien connus...
Le format est aussi assez plaisant car petit et pratique a transporter pour aller lire un peu partout.


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)

ça me fait un peu peur les nouveaux Spirou, j'aimais bien le ton de Tom & Janry...


----------



## morden (30 Novembre 2005)

hop pour ma part, les dernieres achats, 'est le dernier carmen mc callum tout comme ti punch (j'ai été un peu désorienté par le changement de style graphique), et :












c'est le deuxieme tome des naufragés d'Ythaq, et c'est la première serie signé arleston qui attire vraiment mon attention depuis lanfeust... ça reste un peu teinté commercial mais ça sort tout de meme du lot selon moi 

et enfin :





que je trouve franchement de pire en pire ....... quel dommage pour les 9 originaux qui etait geniaux !!! :mouais::rose:

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)

Faut vraiment que je me remette à acheter des BDs !


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Faut vraiment que je me remette à acheter des BDs !


 
Toi aussi? Je viens de ressortir mes bd de la cave... pfiou... je dois au moins avoir 3, 4 séries en retard...
Pardon? Oui, oui il y a plus grave comme drame...  

A.


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi? Je viens de ressortir mes bd de la cave... pfiou... je dois au moins avoir 3, 4 séries en retard...
> Pardon? Oui, oui il y a plus grave comme drame...
> 
> A.


Oui, la disparition de mes mouchoirs ! 
par contre, bizarrement, la dissolution de Kyo me met en joie !


----------



## Ti'punch (30 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> "on a parcouru du chemin, on a tenu la distance" :mouais:  pas bien longtemps tout de même




a mon avis c'est que leur best of ne se vendait pas assez bien... du coup ils font peurs à leurs fans!

moi ce qui me fait peur c'est le risque qu'ils se remettent ensemble


----------



## guytantakul (30 Novembre 2005)

Non, mais avec une couv si mal dessinnée, ça ne laisse rien présager de bon pour l'intérieur


----------



## Ti'punch (30 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir dans le sujet, quelqu'un connait il cela ?



Oui on me l'a offert il y a quelque temps...

Le dessin est assez sympa... avec les couleurs le découpage je trouve ça très visuel.

pour le scénario, rien de très nouveau, mais on est bien tenu en haleine... 

une bd que j'ai bien aimé!


----------



## Ti'punch (30 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais avec une couv si mal dessinnée, ça ne laisse rien présager de bon pour l'intérieur




perso c'est le genre de couverture et de dessin que j'aime bien! (meme si l'intérieur ne ressemble pas à la couv)


----------



## guytantakul (30 Novembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> perso c'est le genre de couverture et de dessin que j'aime bien! (meme si l'intérieur ne ressemble pas à la couv)



Moi pas et voici pourquoi :
oreille trop petite (vraiment trop petite et mal placée),
tronche en biais et machoire assymétrique (comme le reste, d'ailleurs) ou alors il a un abcès dentaire
éclairage approximatif.
pilosité lochée
proportions du nez et de la bouche à la masse.

On chiade une couv, d'habitude... Surtout si on joue dans la cour des semi-réalistes.


----------



## guytantakul (30 Novembre 2005)

Pis il louche et n'a pas de clavicule  


Et dernière chose : tout celà serait de bon aloi (vive la figuration libre) s'il y avait une âme dans ce dessin. 
Là je n'en vois pas, malheureusement.

PS : on dirait qu'il fait caca, en réalité   (là je plaisante, hein, quoique, regarde bien )


----------



## Ti'punch (30 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Moi pas et voici pourquoi :
> oreille trop petite (vraiment trop petite et mal placée),
> tronche en biais et machoire assymétrique (comme le reste, d'ailleurs) ou alors il a un abcès dentaire
> éclairage approximatif.
> ...




honnetement il faut quand meme dire qu'en dessin les regles de la proportion sont faites pour etre transgressées... et je ne vois pas l'interet de faire des dessins qui sont la replique d'un homme parfaitement equilibré (je parle en proportion...)




la les proportions n'y sont pas et pourtant il y a une belle harmonie dans les courbes!
et on peut aller encore plus loin dans la destructuration ...

je trouverais même ça trop fade si c'était comme tu le dis!


----------



## Patamach (30 Novembre 2005)

2 tres bons albums de BD minimaliste ... et drôle:


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)

Aaah ! Lewis :love:


----------



## guytantakul (30 Novembre 2005)

Wah ! "mister i", je ne connaissais pas ! 

> Ti'punch : quand ça fonctionne, c'est cool


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Décembre 2005)

petites sorties de décembre:






album en N&B ... sortie prévue début janvier en couleur.

et en intégrale:


----------



## NED (12 Décembre 2005)

ho purée, faut que je cours acheter le nouveau Okko !!
J'ai adoré le premier opus.


----------



## Alcidnikopol (12 Décembre 2005)

salut
ce week end je me suis fais plaisir en allant me faire dedicace la dimmension2.3333333 de marc antoin mathieu 
un vrai genie ce gars


----------



## guytantakul (13 Décembre 2005)

Moi, j'ai acheté ce week-end :

Ulysse (socrate le demi-chien #2 - Sfar et Blain) - pas mal du tout
Le minuscule mousquetaire #2 (Sfar) - très bien
Une interview de Sfar chez DBD (cartonnée) - pas encore lue
2 Donjons (les derniers, avec Sfar et trondheim au scénar) - sans surprise, j'ai préféré le "parade" dessiné par Larcenet car il parle beaucoup de caca.
Scoops à gogo (collec' shampooing dirigée par Trondheim, de Jacques Azam, rafraichissant)

Quoi, monomoniaque ? Pas du tout, j'ai pris également :

Le petit spirou (le dernier) - ouais, s'essoufle un peu beaucoup...
Baker Street #3 (Veys et Barral) - pareil, le moins rigolo de la série : le premier est une merveille !


----------



## NED (14 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai acheté ce week-end :
> 
> Ulysse (socrate le demi-chien #2 - Sfar et Blain) - pas mal du tout
> Le minuscule mousquetaire #2 (Sfar) - très bien
> ...



Hé ben c'est Noël chez les tantakuls !!!
Faut dire j'vous dirai pas ce que je me suis acheté cette semaine parceque sinon je vais faire des envieux....:style:


----------



## duracel (14 Décembre 2005)

Ma BD, ma soirée


----------



## NED (15 Décembre 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ma BD, ma soirée


Sympa ta soirée au trou!


----------



## lufograf (15 Décembre 2005)

Ouah l'autre ! nous aussi pareil ! mais comme chaque soir, seulement sur Macgé...
Du coup pas d'arrestation ! Au pire un modo buggé ou un thread déplacé  !


----------



## House M.D. (15 Décembre 2005)

Hop, ma lecture du moment... Excellent shojo du créateur de Videogirl A.I.   :

I"s


----------



## lufograf (15 Décembre 2005)

Alcidnikopol a dit:
			
		

> salut
> ce week end je me suis fais plaisir en allant me faire dedicace la dimmension2.3333333 de marc antoin mathieu
> un vrai genie ce gars




Aaaah MAM (Attention à ne surtout pas confondre avec Michèle Alliot-Marie qui, elle, est beaucoup plus blonde !!), un univers à lui tout seul ! Marc-Antoine Mathieu où l'art de se faire croiser Kafka et Terry Gilliam (période Brazil) dans d'étroites petites cases en noir & blanc sans pourtant rien perdre en folie et en poesie ! Faut dire que les cases ne sont là que pour mieux être dynamitées...

Je sais, je m'égare... Mais, si vous ne le connaissez pas (veinards  !) jetez un oeil par vous même :
http://www.editions-delcourt.fr/auteur.php?id=90

En plus ce qui ne gate rien : Ce type, c'est une crème !


----------



## samoussa (15 Décembre 2005)

J'ai relu ça du 1 au 5 et franchement c'est toujours aussi bien. Le seul probleme avec Yslaire, c'est l'attente !


----------



## Ti'punch (15 Décembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai relu ça du 1 au 5 et franchement c'est toujours aussi bien. Le seul probleme avec Yslaire, c'est l'attente !



j'adore l'édition originale parceque les couleurs sont fantastiques... les rééditions sont un peu palotes à côté je trouve! et j'aime beaucoup le début, mais alors le 4 et le 5  moins... ça n'enlève rien à la qualité extra de cette série!


----------



## lufograf (15 Décembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> j'adore l'édition originale parceque les couleurs sont fantastiques... les rééditions sont un peu palotes à côté je trouve! et j'aime beaucoup le début, mais alors le 4 et le 5  moins... ça n'enlève rien à la qualité extra de cette série!


Ouah ! En plus d'être bon, le Ti'punch développe et conserve un subtil sens critique !
Je m'y met demain !!


----------



## guytantakul (15 Décembre 2005)

Ah ! Ca tombe bien, j'ai que les 3 premiers... en édition originale (encore que, je n'en suis pas certain pour les 2 et 3) 

Perso, j'accroche moyen, ça tourne un peu en rond, ce truc... Séduisant de prime abord, mais après...  


Edit : vérification faite, seul le premier (1986) me semble être une réelle 1re édition. Le 2 et le 3 (90 et 93) n'ont pas la même typo sur la tranche (gill sans au lieu d'une sorte de garamond étroit) 

... mais tous on eu droit au champignon qui bouffe le kaolin des papiers couchés de mes BD et colle les pages comme celles des magazines de fesse 

(à ce propos, si quelqu'un a une solution... Pour le moment j'aère, je feuilette et je mets des dessicants derrière les étagères, mais c'est bof... Ca me gave, j'ai 2000 albums sur ce mur qui vont devenir un gros bloc de bois si je ne fais rien)


----------



## Alcidnikopol (15 Décembre 2005)

cool je savais meme pas que MAM en avez sorti un tout neuf de julius corentin
je vais filer me me le prendre ce wek end

sinon pandora box c vraiment pas mal
et je suis content dallas barr a repris de plus belle (par les auteurs de la guerre eternelle)


----------



## Cillian (24 Décembre 2005)




----------



## piro (24 Décembre 2005)

Recemment je me suis offert ce coffret




c'est vraiment excellent au niveau graphique.
L'histoire est à la hauteur .

bref que du bon


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

je me suis payé le tome 5 de Lanfeust des étoiles. 
Ah la fin presque bidon qui fait attendre le tome suivant !...


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

Sinon un copain a sorti sa première BD : Tour de force, sur le tour de France au début du siècle. Dessin original, de l'humour (noir souvent), un petit moment de plaisir, bien qu'un peu court...


----------



## guytantakul (1 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Sinon un copain a sorti sa première BD : Tour de force, sur le tour de France au début du siècle. Dessin original, de l'humour (noir souvent), un petit moment de plaisir, bien qu'un peu court...



Ca a l'air sympa, je vais essayer de le trouver


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

dans toutes les bonnes charcuteries comme il se doit !


----------



## Burzum (17 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Alcidnikopol (17 Janvier 2006)

je me suis fais un beau cadeau
et franchement c est du bon

http://www.bedetheque.com/Couvertures/servalethavok01_03102003.jpg
 
je sent que les fans de serval vont vouloir mon adresse histoire de venir me piquer sa
lol


----------



## yvos (17 Janvier 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai relu ça du 1 au 5 et franchement c'est toujours aussi bien. Le seul probleme avec Yslaire, c'est l'attente !


sq


j'suis faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan  :love:

tout autre genre..:


----------



## Alcidnikopol (17 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> sauf que



autant pour moi il s agit des quatres tome de echec nucleaire (serval et havok)


----------



## Patamach (17 Janvier 2006)

*Black Hole *de Charles Burns.






Qqs planches: j'adore ce graphisme; quant au scenario c'est un mélange de Lynch et de Cronenberg. Envoutant.


----------



## guytantakul (17 Janvier 2006)

Jeep2nine vient de me prêter les deux premiers tomes de blacksad.
Franchement, je trouvais ça quelconque au premier coup d'½il, mais une fois lus, j'apprécie bien.
Le découpage du second est un peu alambiqué, mais bon... C'est quand-même pas mal


----------



## yvos (17 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> le graphisme est époustouflant mais l'histoire n'est pas un chouilla "plate" ?
> Prenez pas mal... je n'ai pas lu... je me renseigne




disons, une histoire assez simple effectivement, mais il y a plein de chose sous jacentes qui l'enrichissent..le juifs, les tziganes, l'ambiance asez loufoque..si t'as l'occasion, faut lire, surtout que tu sembles avoir apprécié le chat du rabbin.


----------



## NED (17 Janvier 2006)

J'ai découvert ça !!!
Un exellent noir et blanc, avec le graphisme et l'humour.....un régal !!!
Vraiment top


----------



## samoussa (24 Janvier 2006)




----------



## NED (24 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Jeep2nine vient de me prêter les deux premiers tomes de blacksad.
> Franchement, je trouvais ça quelconque au premier coup d'½il, mais une fois lus, j'apprécie bien.
> Le découpage du second est un peu alambiqué, mais bon... C'est quand-même pas mal



Le troisième m'a un peu déçu cependant !!!
ca tourne un peu en rond....


----------



## guytantakul (25 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Le troisième m'a un peu déçu cependant !!!
> ca tourne un peu en rond....



Ah ? Le rouge, là... Je l'ai vu en queue de gondole chez Carrouf, mais j'avais pas trop le temps de le lire sur place... et pas envie de l'acheter non plus


----------



## Ti'punch (27 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Janvier 2006)

Un gros coup de coeur (merci Hardcore Tatoo Zouky :love: ) :

*Requiem - Chevalier Vampire *par Mills & Ledroit

Jusqu'à présent, il y a 6 tomes (si je ne me trompe) de sortis.
Univers très noir, des planches magnifiques, un excellent scénario... (âmes sensibles s'abstenir  )


----------



## NED (27 Janvier 2006)

Le dernier Okko c'est comme même de la tuerie !
tout comme le 1er d'ailleurs....
Y'a des gars qui débarquent de nul part avec un talent fou.
tiens allez je signe chez Delcourt et paf ! c'est le carton plein...vraiment,
moi je tire mon chapeau a ce mec...bravo
car non content de se taper le dessin, il se tape aussi une partie des couleurs.
La grande classe !!!

Et si je faisait pareil tiens  
(on verra l'année prochaine)...


----------



## Patamach (30 Janvier 2006)

*Ne touchez à Rien* de Bezian & Simsolo

Ambiance pesante, magnifiques couleurs, bon scenar et surtout un dessin de qualité tout en finesse.


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Janvier 2006)

Je l'ai acheté vendredi dernier,
un grand moment de rire   

et pourtant si proche de la vérité :affraid: :sick: :hein:


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir dans le sujet, quelqu'un connait il cela ?


On me l'a offert pour mon birthday :king:
et ma foi, il est pas mal 
Il ne devrauit y avoir que 2 tomes en tout


----------



## nonos (30 Janvier 2006)

Moi je rentre du festival d'Angoulême où j'ai l'habitude d'aller, et j'ai decouvert cette maison d'édition située au Quebec. Leurs livres sont magnifiques très graphiques, couvs gauffrées, serigraphiées? 

le lien là> http://www.lapasteque.com/index.html


----------



## macelene (3 Mars 2006)

*
White Sonya
Charyn & Loustal*


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2006)

_j'attendais une intervention "quasi-divine"_ :love: :love:  pour poster ici et parler des très nombreuses bédés que j'aime.... 
en ce moment je relis çà pour la....xième fois....


----------



## macelene (3 Mars 2006)

Bon...  je comprends rien... ya rien à faire ne veut pas se mettre dans le bon sens...:mouais:

Mais bon De BOuzard... suivant les bons conseils de Grug...  ... vaut le détour...


----------



## Grug2 (5 Mars 2006)

à lire absolument&#8230; (mais c'est mieux de lire la serie dans l'ordre)


----------



## macelene (6 Mars 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> à lire absolument (mais c'est mieux de lire la serie dans l'ordre)



et pour nous faire saliver tu aurais pû mettre les autres titres


----------



## yvos (6 Mars 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> à lire absolument (mais c'est mieux de lire la serie dans l'ordre)



j'adooooore :love:


----------



## jeep2nine (6 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Le rouge, là... Je l'ai vu en queue de gondole chez Carrouf, mais j'avais pas trop le temps de le lire sur place... et pas envie de l'acheter non plus



Je l'ai acheté   si tu veux, tu passes à la zonmai et zou, tu l'embarques  

Sinon, j'ai lu le premier cycle de Travis ce week-end, j'aime bien


----------



## Patamach (6 Mars 2006)

*Le roi des mouches, Tome 1 : Hallorave
*De Mezzo et Pirus


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2006)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, j'ai lu le premier cycle de Travis ce week-end, j'aime bien


j'aime bien aussi..... 
un ex-libris que Christophe Quet (le dessinateur) m'a filé....:love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (6 Mars 2006)

J'adore.....depuis.... des lustres .....


----------



## NED (6 Mars 2006)

Rhaaa !
j'ai fais des folies en achetant aux enchères le Tome 2 de Okko édition speciale Noir et Blanc tirée a 2700 ex...


----------



## Ti'punch (7 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaa !
> j'ai fais des folies en achetant aux enchères le Tome 2 de Okko édition speciale Noir et Blanc tirée a 2700 ex...



 moi je l'ai achetée en décembre quand elle était en rayon à la crémerie :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2006)

tiens, le fil des Bd...disparait, reapparait....


bon, en matiere de BD, me tarde la réédition du Year One de Miller, 
apres avoir rellu tous mes Sin City mais surtout le Batman drak Knights de Miller....woaw, aucun Batman, ne vaut ce batman....
meme plus, a la limite, si ce n'etait pas Batman, ça derangerait pas....
une excellent BD....


enfin, voila...je passait par là....


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> apres avoir rellu tous mes Sin City mais surtout le Batman drak Knights de Miller....woaw, aucun Batman, ne vaut ce batman....


t'oublies un peu vite celui-là.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> t'oublies un peu vite celui-là.....




non, celui-ci est aussi enorme...
mais je trouve vraiment le Dark Knights fabuleux....et meme plus que ça....


----------



## guytantakul (7 Mars 2006)

Tiens, je l'ai celui-là ! Un des seuls que je possède, d'ailleurs...
J'ai relu les gardiens (watchmen) de Moore/Gibbons hier soir - C'est toujours bien


----------



## NED (7 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> t'oublies un peu vite celui-là.....



Ouais,
celui là je l'ai en V.O....il est vraiment terrible.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Aaah Dave McKean :love:


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Aaah Dave McKean :love:


_Aaaah Lorna...(oups pardon !!) _:rose: 

Orchidée noire... :love:


----------



## KARL40 (7 Mars 2006)

LUZ "Faire danser les filles"






Toujours aussi drôle :love:


----------



## r0m1 (7 Mars 2006)

peut etre déjà posté , mais j'adore cette bédé, d'un auteur près de chez moi


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _Aaaah Lorna...(oups pardon !!) _:rose:
> 
> Orchidée noire... :love:


Yesss ... et "Echos graphiques" et ... "Des Loups dans les murs" ..et "Cages" et ..."Le jour où j'ai échangé mon père contre un poisson rouge" et ... :love:

Bref ... :rose: sinon mes dernières lectures Bédesques :


----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2006)

clic >



_3 tomes, paru chez Glénat.
le site de la série; absolument pas mis à jour...manque un tome !!_ :mouais:

edit : oublié le titre !! ça s'appelle " Hariti "


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde. 


Je viens poster ici pour la première fois. :bebe:

Depuis ma plus tendre enfance, je suis un grand fan de bandes dessinées. :love: 
Je pense qu'il vaut mieux que je n'essaie pas de vous mettre dans un post la liste de toutes mes bandes dessinées préférées ; je crois vraiment qu'il y en aurait trop. 

Je commence donc par l'une de mes bandes dessinées préférées, et je viendrai vous parler un peu des autres dans d'autres posts.  


J'ai toujours adoré *Jonathan Cartland*, BD dessinée par *Michel Blanc-Dumont*, et dont les scénarios et les dialogues étaient écrits par la regrettée *Laurence Harlé*, dont je connaissais bien l'une des filles.

Jonathan Cartland est une BD western qui raconte l'histoire d'un trappeur aventurier dans les années 1860. Cartland est un blanc très attaché à la culture indienne à ses coutumes. L'histoire raconte ses aventures et mésaventures, jalonnées de multiples péripéties, ainsi que ses rencontres avec des femmes qui changeront le cours de sa vie.  
Proche, parfois, de BDs classiques et grand-public, Cartland est tout de même plutôt à rapprocher de ce qu'on appelle la "BD  pour adultes". Le personnage principal tient davantage de l'anti-héros faillible que du classique héros sans peur et sans reproche. Réaliste par bien des aspects, essentiellement d'un point de vue historique, cette BD cultive aussi le sens du détail, tant graphique que scénaristique.  
On trouve, au gré des épisodes, des scènes assez sanglantes, ou lorgnant vers l'épouvante, voire l'horreur. De même, parfois qu'un léger érotisme. Atant de choses qui  éloignent tout de même l'oeuvre d'autres BDs western davantage destinées à un public familial que Cartland. 

J'ai personnellement découvert cette bande dessinée à la parution du troisième album, *Le Fantôme de Wah-Kee*. Depuis, j'ai lu et relu tous les albums de la série. 
Pour celles et ceux qui ne connaissent pas, c'est une bande dessinée à découvrir absolument. 



L'image suivante est cliquable. 



​


----------



## Lamar (12 Mars 2006)

Pour la partie culte : Tintin, Astérix et Lucky Luke, c'est incontournable.
Sinon j'ai adoré Riquiqui et Roudoudou quand j'étais tout petit et j'aime beaucoup Kid Paddle, alors que je suis un peu plus grand.


P.S. je recherche des infos, des liens, tout sur Riquiqui et Roudoudou. Merci


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Mars 2006)

Quand j'étais gamine j'étais passionnée par Blek le Roc ..... et  je n'ai jamais vu le visage de la "Chauve Souris".....

Ya des amateurs parmi vous ?????


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2006)

venant d'aprendre la sortie prochaine du Film avec Nthalie Portman, 

je reviens sur V pour Vendetta du Scenariste Alan Moore (oui, celui de from Hell et watchmen...)

une des meilleures BD qu'il m'ai ete donné de lire...


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je reviens sur V pour Vendetta du Scenariste Alan Moore (oui, celui de from Hell et watchmen...)
> une des meilleures BD qu'il m'ai ete donné de lire...


excellente série !.....:love: 

Simon Bisley dessinateur US de pas mal de choses; *"Slaine"* chez "Zenda éditions", *"Lobo"* et quelques *"judge Dredd"* entre autres.....


----------



## Ti'punch (15 Mars 2006)

voici le deuxième tome de cette série dont je vous avais déjà parlé...
ok je n'en avait pas dit grand chose! mais je peux rattraper mon retard. C'est une histoire très touchante, où dans une socièté dirigée par les ecclésiastiques, une enfant transgresse leurs lois parcequ'elle aime faire ce qu'elle veut. On voit son monde avec ses grands yeux pleins d'innocence. Par la suite, son père tombe sur les reliques du messie, qui detruisent tout le dogme sur lequel est bati sa société...







​ 

je n'en ai vu que ça pour le moment, mais j'avais adoré le premier tome!!! Vivement mon prochain passage chez mon libraire préféré :love:

Scénario: Wilfried Lupano
Dessin: Virginie Augustin
Couleurs: Virginie Augustin, Geneviève Penloup​


----------



## Melounette (15 Mars 2006)

En voilà un topic qu'il est bon !!!!:love: 
Yesss !
Alors, je ne sais pas si ça a été déjà mis, mais je ne peux m'empêcher de partager ça avec vous :




En 4 tomes. C'est du Tardi, donc que du bon, on peut y aller les yeux fermés, les dessins sont magnifiques, surtout les vues de Paris. L'histoire est haletante, parce que bien-sûr, derrière l'histoire du carnage lors de la commune, il y a un bon polard, comme il sait les faire. Bref, ça a été très dur d'attendre chaque sortie, j'ai mangé la main de mon libraire à la dernière parution.:love:


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> venant d'aprendre la sortie prochaine du Film avec Nthalie Portman,
> 
> je reviens sur V pour Vendetta du Scenariste Alan Moore (oui, celui de from Hell et watchmen...)
> 
> une des meilleures BD qu'il m'ai ete donné de lire...


Idem du grand art


----------



## mado (16 Mars 2006)

En parlant film et BD 

Pas encore lu, mais je vais faire une infidélité à mon cher docteur Tenma ce soir je pense.


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Mars 2006)

En ce moment je me fais ça:

*


































*


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mars 2006)

pareil, mais avec une preference pour le dernier, dommage qu'il n'apparaisse pas dans le film de rodriguez....

sinon, Miller est trop fort....


----------



## Taho! (16 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pareil, mais avec une preference pour le dernier, dommage qu'il n'apparaisse pas dans le film de rodriguez....
> 
> sinon, Miller est trop fort....


Pas encore, il va faire la suite... voire même un 3


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pas encore, il va faire la suite... voire même un 3


alors du coup, je me meffie, j'ai toujours peur des suites...
par contre, puisqu'on parle de Miller, je ne comprends pas que personne n'ai adapté son Dark Knights return au cine....comprends pas....


----------



## duracel (16 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> alors du coup, je me meffie, j'ai toujours peur des suites...
> par contre, puisqu'on parle de Miller, je ne comprends pas que personne n'ai adapté son Dark Knights return au cine....comprends pas....



Ça viendra sans doute puisque la mose actuelle est à l'adaptation des comics à l'écran.


----------



## Taho! (16 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> alors du coup, je me meffie, j'ai toujours peur des suites...
> par contre, puisqu'on parle de Miller, je ne comprends pas que personne n'ai adapté son Dark Knights return au cine....comprends pas....


Ça ne sera pas une suite, mais les chapitres qui n'ont pas encore été portés au cinéma


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mars 2006)

oui, j'avais bien compris, mais disons que j'ai un peu peur que le second ne me semble pas aussi reussi que le 1er, puis au moins partant avec un a priori, je suis par la suite moins deçu...


----------



## yvos (16 Mars 2006)

émouvant


----------



## Taho! (16 Mars 2006)

Sa bédé est pas encore sortie, mais ça donne déjà envie de la lire (ce sera pour septembre), mais ça vaut le coup d'il en attendant : 




Un petit mot sur Laurel


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

désolé si quelqu'un en a parlé.

Le dernier Munoz Sampayo: alack sinner. L'affaire USA
Je les avais tous, j'adore le coté noir et bluezy (ça se dit?)

ou encore une série sur laquelle j'avais des doutes:
De cape et de crocs de Ayrolles et Masbou.

Rien à voir entre les 2 mais très bons dans des genres différents.


Pardon si il y a redites. Je me tapes la totalité du fil.


----------



## Melounette (17 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Sa bédé est pas encore sortie, mais ça donne déjà envie de la lire (ce sera pour septembre), mais ça vaut le coup d'il en attendant :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah bin je traine souvent avec des BD-blogueurs, et je peux te dire que j'ai rarement vu une fille aussi gnan gnan et pas fut fut pour un sou. Ceci étant dit, elle dessine très bien, mais ça reste franchement pour les moins de 15 ans, et surtout pour ceux qui vivent au pays des petits lapins roses, là où tout est parfait et bien lisse. Je préfère de loin ses anciennes collègues :
Cha et Melaka
Mais bon chacun ses goûts.


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Mars 2006)

voila en vrac qq blogs de dessinateurs que j'aime bien lire...

http://ottoprod.over-blog.com/

http://www.bouletcorp.com/blog/

http://www.lewistrondheim.com/blog/

http://www.20six.fr/reno_pixelbd


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2006)

un dessinateur espagnol, assez peu traduit en français, avec des récits assez disparates : des bédés pour enfants, de la SF, des récits z'érotiques (dont une série qui s'appellle.......*Lorna* ! :rateau:  ), des illustrations, etc....

plus de renseignements sur ce site : Alfonso Azpiri.... 





................................_là c'est Lorna... _--->


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah bin je traine souvent avec des BD-blogueurs, et je peux te dire que j'ai rarement vu une fille aussi gnan gnan et pas fut fut pour un sou. Ceci étant dit, elle dessine très bien, mais ça reste franchement pour les moins de 15 ans, et surtout pour ceux qui vivent au pays des petits lapins roses, là où tout est parfait et bien lisse. Je préfère de loin ses anciennes collègues :
> Cha et Melaka
> Mais bon chacun ses goûts.



Mmmh... ses tranches de vie en noir et blanc sont tout de même vraiment bien vues et bien construites, tout en étant bien dessinées.  Cha... j'ai vraiment du mal à suivre son blog, surtout par le coté négatif qui en ressort. Melaka est très sympa à suivre, mais d'un style très différent de celui de Laurel.

A.


----------



## Melounette (19 Mars 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Mmmh... ses tranches de vie en noir et blanc sont tout de même vraiment bien vues et bien construites, tout en étant bien dessinées. Cha... j'ai vraiment du mal à suivre son blog, surtout par le coté négatif qui en ressort. Melaka est très sympa à suivre, mais d'un style très différent de celui de Laurel.
> 
> A.


"Tranches de vie" ??????  Euh...c'est un peu niveau loft story et autres émissions pour jeunes décérébrés.On a le droit à toutes ses histoires de fesses et autres facéties. Mais, la polémique ne passera pas par moi. Soit passons.
Pour nous mettre d'accord(je le sens), une p'tite bédé pour quand on a le cerveau qui veut pas fonctionner. Voir à offrir à un homme célibataire, possédant un Mac, totalement associal sauf sur le net, en manque total d'affection et très complexé par soi-même.




Un Lewis Trondheim....euh non....un Frantico...euh Lewis Trondheim ?


----------



## Taho! (19 Mars 2006)

Très bien le blog de Frantico, dommage qu'il ait arrêté...

Melounette, Lewis a fait un démenti officiel annonçant que ce n'était pas lui qui se cachait derrière Frantico...


----------



## Melounette (19 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Très bien le blog de Frantico, dommage qu'il ait arrêté...
> 
> Melounette, Lewis a fait un démenti officiel annonçant que ce n'était pas lui qui se cachait derrière Frantico...


Je le sais. Mais la polémique autour de ça m'a tellement fait rire, que ça me plait de la relancer. Oui je suis mononeuronale, mais je l'assume.


----------



## yvos (19 Mars 2006)

comment dire...c'est très fort


----------



## Adrienhb (20 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> "Tranches de vie" ??????  Euh...c'est un peu niveau loft story et autres émissions pour jeunes décérébrés.On a le droit à toutes ses histoires de fesses et autres facéties. Mais, la polémique ne passera pas par moi. Soit passons.



Je suis d'accord avec toi... mais je pensais vraiment à ses dessins... j'ai en mémoire une planche où elle disait qu'elle avait besoin d'un amoureux... la case où on la voit se dire que c'est mieux de faire des choses à deux ou la dernière case sont superbes. Idem pour la planche quand elle raconte que cela ne va pas être facile, mais bon sa fille est là, donc ça va aller.  Les histoires sont parfois un peu roses, mais leur mise en images sont vraiment bien. 

Bref.

A.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'étais gamine j'étais passionnée par Blek le Roc ..... et  je n'ai jamais vu le visage de la "Chauve Souris".....
> 
> Ya des amateurs parmi vous ?????




Toujours pas d'amateurs parmi les anciens ?????????


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas d'amateurs parmi les anciens ?????????



je te rassure, je lisais aussi ces petits fascicules. Même le génial Moebius y a été publié. (je crois que les premiers épisodes de Blueberry y sont passés).

Mais, il faut bien avouer que la bd a beaucoup évolué depuis. Je suis petits joueur, je dois avoir 300 BD. Mais que du classique, j'ai souvent du mal avec certains nouveaux. Je n'aime pas du tout la série XIII par exemple.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> je te rassure, je lisais aussi ces petits fascicules. Même le génial Moebius y a été publié. (je crois que les premiers épisodes de Blueberry y sont passés).
> 
> Mais, il faut bien avouer que la bd a beaucoup évolué depuis. Je suis petits joueur, je dois avoir 300 BD. Mais que du classique, j'ai souvent du mal avec certains nouveaux. Je n'aime pas du tout la série XIII par exemple.




Ha, tu me rassures.... mais je suis comme toi, très BD classique, les nouveaux... ça ne me branche pas trop, mais bon, tant mieux qu'il y en ait pour tous les goûts.


----------



## guytantakul (20 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> comment dire...c'est très fort



Comment dire ? Je préférais les deux premiers. Je trouve que ça s'essouffle à force...


----------



## guytantakul (20 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas d'amateurs parmi les anciens ?????????



Fais une recherche, et tu saura que zembla, blek le roc, akim et consorts ont eu leurs moments dans nos mains


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas d'amateurs parmi les anciens ?????????



Non... Plutôt DIABOLIK, MAGHELLA, LUCIFERA, et autres perles ELVIFRANCE... :love:


----------



## tirhum (20 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non... Plutôt DIABOLIK, MAGHELLA, LUCIFERA, et autres perles ELVIFRANCE... :love:


et autre JUNGLA....(parfois dessinée par Leone Frollo !! :love: :love: ).....






sinon, un petit Little Nemo de _*Monsieur*_ Windsor MacCay......


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

Merci pour vos infos, je vais aller voir ce que ça donne !!


----------



## yvos (20 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Comment dire ? Je préférais les deux premiers. Je trouve que ça s'essouffle à force...



ah tiens, j'ai relu les deux premiers en même temps, ba je trouve que c'est plus intense (surtout par rapport au 1er, le 2nd était assez fort) . Cela dit, c'est l'inconditionnel qui parle, donc...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos infos, je vais aller voir ce que ça donne !!



Hop..

Hop,, hop...

Hop, hop, hop...


----------



## tirhum (20 Mars 2006)

....pour la SF et l'Heroic Fantasy, avant, il y avait les petits formats "Spectral", "démon" ou "l'inattendu" avec the "swamp thing" (entre autres !) datant des années 70, 80 qu'on arrive à trouver sur les vide-greniers, ou les récits "Artima" en grands formats (conan par exemple)...  
les couvertures étaient souvent....pas terribles !!    et n'avaient parfois aucun rapport avec les histoires à l'intérieur !!:hein: 
on trouve de tout là dedans; de la SF, Fantasy, Horreur à la "EC Comics" et des bons dessineux : kirby, Kaluta, Barry-Windsor-Smith...etc....   (et des mauvais aussi !!)

P.S : en p'tit format du même genre y'avait aussi un truc qui s'appelait "le manoir des fantômes"


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> et autre JUNGLA....(parfois dessinée par Leone Frollo !! :love: :love: ).....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça me fait penser que mon fils a toute la collection des "Rahan" !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Ha, tu me rassures.... mais je suis comme toi, très BD classique, les nouveaux... ça ne me branche pas trop, mais bon, tant mieux qu'il y en ait pour tous les goûts.



Oh, c'est pas que j'aime que le classique.

J'ai des albums de moebius, petillon, servais, schuiten, manara (ha les femmes de manara...), edika, binet .... Non, c'est juste que certains nouveaux ne m'amene rien. PS: j'adore Larcenet, le dessin est plus évocateur que représentatif. Comme un certain ... Coucou


----------



## Grug2 (20 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Oh, c'est pas que j'aime que le classique.
> 
> J'ai des albums de moebius, petillon, servais, schuiten, manara (ha les femmes de manara...), edika, binet .... Non, c'est juste que certains nouveaux ne m'amene rien. PS: j'adore Larcenet, le dessin est plus évocateur que représentatif. Comme un certain ... Coucou


on peut presque quand même parler de "classiques" tous les auteurs que tu cites etaient là il y a plus de 30 ans.
On ne peut nier l'interet de certains auteur plus recents :
larcenet, trondheim, sfar, bouzard, même si on est insensible à l'"autofiction" leur travail est beaucoup plus large que ça


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> on peut presque quand même parler de "classiques" tous les auteurs que tu cites etaient là il y a plus de 30 ans.
> On ne peut nier l'interet de certains auteur plus recents :
> larcenet, trondheim, sfar, bouzard, même si on est insensible à l'"autofiction" leur travail est beaucoup plus large que ça



je connais larcenet et trondheim, je vais voir pour les autres.

He oui, on vieilli


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> je connais larcenet et trondheim, je vais voir pour les autres.
> 
> He oui, on vieilli




... également inconditionnelle de Goetlib....et de Margerin,  c'est vieux certes, mais ça me fait toujours autant rire !!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> ... également inconditionnelle de Goetlib....et de Margerin,  c'est vieux certes, mais ça me fait toujours autant rire !!




chut, ils dessinaient sur les murs des cavernes


J'aime ce fil, il me fait découvrir de nouveaux artistes que je n'aurai pas forcément eu envie (faute de les connaitre) d'acheter. 

merci


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> chut, ils dessinaient sur les murs des cavernes



A l'époque des dinosaures ?????  J'y étais, c'est pour ça


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Mars 2006)

*Blacksad*






...Put... j'en reviens pas d'être passé à côté.  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> *Blacksad*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il est excellent. J'ai les 3 et j'attends la suite avec impatience.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> il est excellent. J'ai les 3 et j'attends la suite avec impatience.



Moi je chasse le premier...pas trouvé encore......mais ça viendra.  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Moi je chasse le premier...pas trouvé encore......mais ça viendra.  :love:  :love:



Nan, désolé,je prêtes plus. Nan, nan  u viens boire un kawa pour le lire si tu veux mais nan


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Nan, désolé,je prêtes plus. Nan, nan  u viens boire un kawa pour le lire si tu veux mais nan



Merci pour l'invitation.   

Mais j'emprunte pas...j'achète moi monsieur.


----------



## dada didouda (20 Mars 2006)

Vous connaissez sûrement... mais je le conseille aux autres:

Monsieur Mardi-Gras Descendres


----------



## guytantakul (20 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ah tiens, j'ai relu les deux premiers en même temps, ba je trouve que c'est plus intense (surtout par rapport au 1er, le 2nd était assez fort) . Cela dit, c'est l'inconditionnel qui parle, donc...


Ben moi aussi. NOFX Rulz !  

(Bad Religion rulz quand-même également, faut pas déconner )


... je vais relire les 3 : si ça se trouve, j'étais trop d'équerre pour apprécier (ça m'arrive plus souvent qu'à mon tour - mais j'ai souvent bonne appréciation, ça m'inquiète en l'occurence...)


----------



## yvos (20 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi aussi. NOFX Rulz !
> 
> (Bad Religion rulz quand-même également, faut pas déconner )
> 
> ...



Big Petardos et Maximum Bamboule​


----------



## tirhum (27 Avril 2006)

une série (3 tomes) dessinée par *Benoît Springer* et scénarisée par *Christophe Gibelin*...

*Terres d'ombre*

clic sur l'image----->




sinon je viens de voir que Olivier Vatine vient de sortir sa bédé (_western_), qu'il préparait depuis longtemps......
Angela (rien à voir avec le fim de Besson)


----------



## sofiping (28 Avril 2006)

j'ai retrouvé l'auteur des dessins de cette BD grace à une scéance de dédicace ... nous avons été étudiants aux beaux arts au même moment ... 
Cet album traite , de façon "journalistique" de la fermeture de l'usine de Metaleurop dans le Pas de Calais ...  aucune fiction dans cet album ... que du vécu ...est ce que c'est par ce que je suis de "là bas" que la lecture de cette BD m'a touché ... ou par ce que moi aussi ,  j'ai du en bouffer un peu de leurs rejets de plomb et autres saloperies ... 
Voilà , ça n'a pas la drolerie d'un " génie des alpages " , le suspens d'un " Adéle blanc sec " ni la poésie (quoi que !?) d'un Little Némo" ... mais c'est bien fait et c'est déjà pas mal ... 


http://www.editions-delcourt.fr/album.php?id=1356


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Avril 2006)

Me suis bien bidonné... C'est tellement bien vu :love: :love:


----------



## madekan (28 Avril 2006)

Vraiment une excellente BD, de loin ma favorite :
Voir la pièce jointe 10439


----------



## NED (28 Avril 2006)

Je suis un GROS fan d'Olivier Vatine et de la serieB chez delcourt.
Après 7 ans sans production, Vatine nous montre encore l'étendue de son immense talent en s'accaparant le style Western avec une facilité déconcertante.

L'album en N&B met vraiment en valeur le dessin. Le kiff quoi.





Vous pouvez admirer quelques planches sur :
http://www.bdgest.com/prepub.php?IdPrepub=166


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Avril 2006)

Toujours dans la série "A l'époque des dinosaures, sur les murs des cavernes"   , je me fendais bien la pêche avec :


LES PIEDS NICKELES !!!!       ​

P.S. Pour les p'tits jeunes qui ne connaissent pas, vous m'envoyez une enveloppe timbrée


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un GROS fan d'Olivier Vatine et de la serieB chez delcourt.
> Après 7 ans sans production, Vatine nous montre encore l'étendue de son immense talent en s'accaparant le style Western avec une facilité déconcertante.
> 
> L'album en N&B met vraiment en valeur le dessin. Le kiff quoi.




l'album couleur est mieux (à son avis)....  
_couleurs de Isabelle Rabarot (évidemment !!)...._ :love:


----------



## yvos (28 Avril 2006)

madekan a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment une excellente BD, de loin ma favorite :
> Voir la pièce jointe 10439




ouais, ça c'est énorme...


----------



## NED (1 Mai 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _couleurs de Isabelle Rabarot (évidemment !!)...._ :love:



Evidemment !!!


----------



## tirhum (3 Mai 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un GROS fan d'Olivier Vatine et de la serieB chez delcourt.
> Après 7 ans sans production, Vatine nous montre encore l'étendue de son immense talent en s'accaparant le style Western avec une facilité déconcertante.
> 
> L'album en N&B met vraiment en valeur le dessin. Le kiff quoi.


pour info, NED :
il ne devait faire que le storyboard et pas le dessin !...... 
_(ça aurait été dommage de se cantonner au board quand tu vois le résultat !!)_


----------



## Grug2 (3 Mai 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> pour info, NED :
> il ne devait faire que le storyboard et pas le dessin !......
> _(ça aurait été dommage de se cantonner au board quand tu vois le résultat !!)_


ce qu'il a fait sur pas mal d'albums de la serie B de delcourt, ce qui stereotype un peu (trop à mon avis) cette collection.


----------



## tirhum (3 Mai 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ce qu'il a fait sur pas mal d'albums de la serie B de delcourt, ce qui stereotype un peu (trop à mon avis) cette collection.


c'est vrai.....
en même temps, comme c'est lui le directeur de collection....... 




sur Hauteville House par exemple, Gioux est au dessin et Quet (dessinateur de Travis) fait le storyboard....
on reste dans le même "cercle" !.... :rateau:



_en même temps, comme je connais tout ce p'tit monde; je vais pas cracher dans la soupe non plus !.... _


----------



## duracel (3 Mai 2006)

The Watchmen    va être adapaté au cinéma par Zack Snyder. 

Alors, est-ce que cela va remonter le niveau des adaptations cinématographiques des comics de Moore, ou va-t-on encore avoir le droit à un truc moisi?


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (24 Juin 2006)

Gaston Lagaffe est la première BD qui m'a arraché des larmes de fou rire! Je me souviens  du sapin de Noël (naturel) que Gaston voulait absolument récupérer pour l'an prochain. Ingénieux innocent on ne peut jamais lui en vouloir d'avoir fait maladroitement échoué la négociation des  précieux contrats. Il fait tout par génrosité, souci  écologique. Ses intetions sont  toujours nobles, ce sont  les circonstances qui jouent contre lui. Et sa    mouette, son ami Bertrrand, Longtarin le policier qui l,a définitivement pris en grippe  Mouaaahhh!!!! 








Merci Franquin!


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Juin 2006)

Pour rester dans le domaine des souvenirs, chais pas pour vous,mais l'annonce de la mort de Roba m'a fait un chtit pincement au cur... Boule et Bill fut une des premières bd que j'ai lu et... ouais une chtite part d'enfance qui s'éteint.

A.


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (26 Juin 2006)

- - - -


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (2 Juillet 2006)

J'ai  dit: Un moment  de silence Pas une semaine!


----------



## Grug2 (2 Juillet 2006)

Attention chef d'&#339;uvre absolu de la BD tout public contemporaine !
(ainsi que toute la serie, 5 albums)
&#224; lire absolument.


----------



## NED (3 Juillet 2006)

J'avais déjà vu de loin..mais surement de trop loin mais je viens de découvrir

SERGIO TOPPI !

http://www.editionsmosquito.com/auteur.php?id=1

c'est un travail juste : SUBLIME !
je crois qu'au niveau BD , je vais bosser dans ce sens là....héhé....


----------



## tirhum (3 Juillet 2006)

effectivement magnifique par contre ses sc&#233;narii sont parfois un peu difficiles &#224; suivre !....... :mouais:

mais.... :love::love:


----------



## dada didouda (11 Juillet 2006)

L'un des meilleures titres de trondheim qu'il m'ait été donné de lire






 

Belle réflexion sur l'auteur et les auteurs de bd en général. On y apprend une foultitude d' anecdotes sur les auteurs belges. A découvrir !


----------



## NED (23 Septembre 2006)

BON,
modeste comme il est notre ami MACBETH alias Aurelien Morinière vient de sortir sa dernière BD chez E.P
Le premier tome d'une trilogie :
Asie Centrale : la capitale du royaume des trois contrées est assiégée. Tengiz, le roi poète, y conte son histoire, lui qui devint roi contre la volonté de tous. La guerre contre ses frères annonce la fin dun monde, sauf si son héritier arrive à temps.. Dautant que des forces surnaturelles viennent à son secours ! Une trilogie épique, fantastique et initiatique - qui donne à réfléchir sur le pouvoir et la vie.





Achetez-le c'est tip top !
_(et pi c'est mon copain qu'il l'a fait alors c'est forcement bien tfaçon)_

​


----------



## Macbeth (26 Septembre 2006)

Mince, si tu fais ma promos va falloir que je te fasse un bisous du coup maintenant.
Content que &#231;a t'ai plus en tout cas. .


----------



## jeep2nine (27 Septembre 2006)

Je viens de finir le dernier tome d'*Universal War 1*




J'ai bien aimé le concept de Bajram sur le voyage dans le temps.
Une très bonne série


----------



## yvos (27 Septembre 2006)

Macbeth a dit:


> Mince, si tu fais ma promos va falloir que je te fasse un bisous du coup maintenant.
> Content que ça t'ai plus en tout cas. .




du coup, j'ai acheté, appréciant Tarek..faudra organiser une séance dédicace!


----------



## NED (28 Septembre 2006)

Rhooo....
Et pi c'est pas fini, dans la serie je suis toujours modeste,
 Aurélien nous a pas dis qu'il avait sorti* Baudelaire ou le roman rêvé d'Edgar Allan Poe* chez Mosquito avec Tarek
qui est en librairie depuis le 20 septembre





*Synopsis:*
Spleen de Paris, errance du poète... Baudelaire se retrouve malgré lui embarqué dans une aventure où le fantastique est partout présent. Un écrivain américain, ami de son éditeur Poulet-Malassis, le charge d'une importante mission sauver un manuscrit sensible dont la teneur risque de créer un scandale sans nom. La curiosité du dandy parisien, son envie de s'évader, de quitter sa torpeur et la grisaille de son meublé le pousse à partir sans réfléchir... Il se retrouve très rapidement à Londres, ville troublante et mystérieuse. Sans le savoir, l'auteur des Fleurs du mal devient le principal protagoniste d'une histoire qui s'écrit, d'une histoire qu'il sera amené à traduire un jour. Edgar Allan Poe se livre à un jeu machiavélique, accouchant de son chef d'uvre écrit sous forme de testament et que personne n'avait pu lire avant aujourd'hui.
 Un hommage à son plus fidèle défenseur en terre de France​


----------



## CBi (28 Septembre 2006)

De Franquin, moins connu mais aussi bon que Gaston Lagaffe = idées noires


----------



## darkbeno (28 Septembre 2006)

Ma BD culte : Corto Maltese, la ballade de la mer sal&#233;e...


----------



## lufograf (29 Septembre 2006)

Je ne crois pas qu'elle est d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; &#233;voqu&#233;e i&#231;i (?) et m&#234;me si on en &#224; d&#233;j&#224; pas mal parl&#233; ailleurs, j'y vais de mon petit coup de chapeau :

Le Photographe est une BD magnifique.

Je suis pass&#233; completement pass&#233; &#224; cot&#233; &#224;l'&#233;poque : le m&#233;lange photo/dessin me parraissait un peu gadget et le trait ne m'avait pas s&#233;duit... je suis plus (un peu comme Ned,je crois ) fan de Vatine, voir Springer ou Wendling. :love: :love: 

Puis r&#233;cemment &#224; la biblioth&#232;que, je tombe dessus par hasard... Allez ! Soignons mon image, ce soir on s'la joue intello me dis-je ! Pfff ! Je m'en suis pas encore vraiment remis ! Une aventure poignante, des personnages profondemment attachant, un trait qui s'attache &#224; dire l'essentiel, et des photos qui disent tout le reste (l'impalpable, la lumi&#232;re, les paysages...). Bref un r&#233;cit hors normes qui chamboule les habitudes, &#224; cheval entre la BD, l'expo photo, le documentaire culturel et le journal intime...

Le seul gros probl&#232;me c'est que maintenant va falloir que je le rende &#224; la biblioth&#232;que !!


----------



## Melounette (30 Septembre 2006)

Bon, parlons peu mais parlons bien, en ce moment se tient le festival des blogs BD au cours St Emilion, à côté de "Album", librairie experte en BD, où on peut avoir des dédicaces de jeunes dessineux qui commencent sérieusement à peser dans le monde de la BD.
Bon par contre, faut pas craindre la saucée, p'tin.:mouais: 
J'ai eu une super dédicace de Libon. 
Il a commis ça avec sieur Boulet, Reno et Julien Neel.




Et puis j'ai vu la belle Capucine qui fait des super BD de gueuzesses, même que c'est pas que pour les gueuzesses.




Bon, mon scanner veut pas marcher, j'essaierais de vous faire une photo du super dessin. C't'un comble quand même.:rateau: 
J'y retourne demain, si il y en a qui veulent viendre avec moué, je suis dispo par mp. Au pire, vous visez des cheveux rouges en train de baver devant Boulet justement.
Je me suis encore ruinée en BD, en plus j'ai plus de place chez moi, la BD me perdra.:rateau: 

P.S. : Wahooooou, y a des dessineux sur ce forum, j'm'en vais goûter ça de suite !\o/


----------



## illya Milapine (2 Octobre 2006)

Pour moi c'est ...







... ou rien  

Bloody hell ! :style: :love:


----------



## Grug (29 Novembre 2006)

un t&#233;moignage pas racoleur sur un sujet d&#233;licat servi par un dessin dynamique superbement rehauss&#233; par des couleurs efficaces, une reussite.


----------



## tirhum (30 Novembre 2006)

L'adresse d'un site _(rubrique BD )_ fait par des copains fondus de BD..... 
Site informatif mensuel de leurs "_coups de c&#339;ur_" sur les sorties d'albums.... :love:


----------



## doudou83 (30 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous !!
Je viens juste de découvrir ce sujet sur les BD !!(quelle honte) C'est génial ,je suis fan Déjà j'ai noté l'info de Tirhum et ,je vais aller de ce pas acheter Tarek et Morinière (baudelaire ou le roman d'E.A Poe) et le dernier de A. Morinière qui me branche bien aussi !!!! Moi la série qui m'a plu c'est celle du Triangle Secret et de INRI de Didier Convard
*VIVE LA BD





*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

j'ai lu ce WE "le magasin général" de Loisel et Tripp. Très sympa.


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> un témoignage pas racoleur sur un sujet délicat servi par un dessin dynamique superbement rehaussé par des couleurs efficaces, une reussite.



ben elle apparait plus la belle image


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> ben elle apparait plus la belle image



amok est aussi auteur de BD?


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Novembre 2006)

Je ne sais plus si il a déjà été cité, mais y'a un site vraiment complet, enfin je trouve, avec une base de données très étendue. BD Gest'.

...Ils font même un logiciel pour la gestion des collections...payant, mais uniquement disponible sur Windows. Un moment il était question de le porter aussi sur l'OS X, mais depuis plus de nouvelle...


----------



## kanako (4 Décembre 2006)

quelques BD que j'aime beaucoup (je ne parlerai pas des plus connus, je suis surprise et contente de voir en survollant ces pages que certaines BD et/ou mangas qui m'ont plus sont aussi lu(e)s par vous&#8230 :









_Je suis morte_ (dessins de nemiri, sc&#233;nario de morvan) dont j'attends le deuxi&#232;me tome avec impatience&#8230; J'adore, le sc&#233;nario, les dessins et aussi la mise en couleur&#8230; tout quoi. L'histoire est tr&#232;s belle, et je vous conseille de lire la BD pour la connaitre parceque moi je ne saurais pas bien la r&#233;sumer sans tout d&#233;voiler et d'ailleurs on ne sait pas vraiment ce que &#231;a va donner au final vu qu'il n'y a qu'un seul tome. C'est juste l'histoire d'une fille normale dans un monde particulier, &#224; moins que ce soit l'inverse&#8230; Une BD quand on arrive &#224; la derni&#232;re page on a envie de la relire tellement elle est g&#233;niale 
Nemiri est un jeune dessinateur qui a &#233;t&#233; reper&#233; par Morvan, qui lui a propos&#233; de bosser avec lui. On peut trouver de ses dessins sur son blog : http://www.nemiri.com
Sinon ce site est pas mal, il y a pas mal de chose autour des deux auteurs et de la BD&#8230;
Les deux ont aussi sortit une BD pour enfants, _Hyper l'hippo_.







_Auschwitz_ et 

_Gloriande de  Th&#233;mines_ de Pascal Croci, que j'avais eu le plaisir de rencontrer au festival de la BD &#224; Audincourt il y a quelques ann&#233;es. BD en noir et blanc, avec un style de dessin tr&#232;s particulier, j'adore :love:  fin et &#233;triqu&#233;, je dirais m&#234;me pointu&#8230; vraiment ce que j'appr&#233;cie. _Auschwitz_, comme son nom l'indique se passe dans le camp de concentration, cette BD a &#233;t&#233; inspir&#233; de r&#233;cit de rescap&#233;s du camp que Pascal Croci a rencontr&#233;. Tr&#232;s belle histoire, &#233;mouvante. _Gloriande_, c'est inspir&#233; d'une histoire moyen-ageuse &#224; caract&#232;re plut&#244;t dramatique si je me souviens bien (&#231;a fait longtemps que je l'ai lu)&#8230;






Sinon y a aussi 

_Kabbale_ que j'adore. Par le tr&#232;s bon "duo" Charlet (dessinateur) et Corbeyran (sc&#233;nariste) (auteurs du g&#233;nialisime _Ma&#238;tre du Jeu_) L&#224; c'est surtout le sc&#233;nario qui me fait accrocher et aussi le style un peu &#233;pur&#233;, peu de dialogue, dessins tr&#232;s lisibles, et joli aussi biens&#251;r, ainsi qu'une mise en couleur franchement sympa 
C'est l'histoire d'un dessinateur de DB &#224; qui il arrive des choses pour le moins &#233;trange&#8230;




Voil&#224;, c'est pas grand chose, mais j'esp&#232;re que &#231;a vous aura au moins donn&#233; envie de les lire, voire de les acheter&#8230;


----------



## HmJ (4 Décembre 2006)

Comment qu'ca fait plaisir de retrouver des references a Bill Baroud. Comme qui dirait, pudiquement, un "putain d'******" de bon espion de la CIA 

Je suis etonne de ne pas encore avoir vu de references a De Capes et De Crocs ?


----------



## jeep2nine (4 Décembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> un témoignage pas racoleur sur un sujet délicat servi par un dessin dynamique superbement rehaussé par des couleurs efficaces, une reussite.


Au début, quand j'ai pas vu l'image, je pensais que tu parlais de cette BD





Ton commentaire s'y adapte très bien aussi   même si le sujet est bien moins délicat


----------



## NED (5 Décembre 2006)

Très sympa,
En noir et blanc,
A dévorer :






Le Far-West de Kazu Kibuichi est un rien déroutant. Il a tout de lambiance western des plus classiques auquel a été rajouté une touche de science-fiction par la présence de nombreux robots dans le paysage et au sein même des protagonistes principaux. Le tour de force de lauteur est de rendre totalement invisible ces personnages dun autre âge au milieu dun récit qui pourrait bien se situer à la fin du XIXe siècle. Du steamwestern ou du cyberwestern en quelque sorte ! Cette particularité mise à part, tous les codes sont respectés pour assurer une réussite du genre : cadrage cinématographique, partie de poker endiablée, duels épiques et attaque de train. Et comme l'héroïne est attachante, comme une femme au mauvais caractère peut l'être, la suivre dans ses aventures est un réel plaisir.


----------



## jeep2nine (8 Décembre 2006)

J'ai emprunté cette série l'autre jour à la bibliothèque près de chez moi.
J'ai adoré, vivement la suite


----------



## tirhum (9 Décembre 2006)

jeep2nine a dit:


> J'ai emprunté cette série l'autre jour à la bibliothèque près de chez moi.
> J'ai adoré, vivement la suite


3 titres parus, le quatrième en cours....


----------



## jeep2nine (23 Janvier 2007)

:love: 

Je vais l'acheter ce soir  
Et puis, je vais peut-être me relire la collection complète, tiens...


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Janvier 2007)

L'image ne s'affiche pas :hein:


----------



## jeep2nine (23 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> L'image ne s'affiche pas :hein:



flûte... :mouais: 
et là, c'est mieux ?






Si non, un *lien* parmi tant d'autres....


----------



## philire (23 Janvier 2007)

. . . . . . . . .


----------



## Bassman (23 Janvier 2007)

Dans les indispensables pour troll il y a : 







Et puis l'excellentissime Maester, dont j'attend les nouvelles parutions avec impatience :


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Janvier 2007)

J'ai rarement lu une BD aussi mauvaise que Trolls de Troy. Par contre, Ma&#235;ster&#8230; :love: Meutres fatals powaaaaa!


----------



## NED (23 Janvier 2007)

Après Le capitaine Némo et son Nautilus, le dessinateur Bruno et quelques complices nous embarquent dans une aventure rocambolesque de bagnoles de course...c'est assez chouette !


----------



## Romuald (1 Février 2007)

En allant acheter le dernier Valérian à la Fnouc, je suis tombé sur Dieu n'a pas réponse à tout (mais IL est très bien entouré) (DSL je ne sais pas encore insérer les images)

Rien que pour la faveur demandée par Al Capone, vaut le détour !  

:love: ce livre :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (2 Février 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> En allant acheter le dernier Valérian à la Fnouc, je suis tombé sur Dieu n'a pas réponse à tout (mais IL est très bien entouré) (DSL je ne sais pas encore insérer les images)
> 
> Rien que pour la faveur demandée par Al Capone, vaut le détour !
> 
> :love: ce livre :love:




Je l'ai achetée sur un coup de tête... je ne regrette pas. Ça se lit bien. 

Mais perso, j'ai préféré l'audition de Mozart! :love:

A.

ps:





Il te suffit de cliquer sur l'icone "insérer une image" et y copier/coller l'adresse de l'image.


----------



## Adrienhb (2 Février 2007)

Comment Poison Ivy de la fameuse série Pin-up est devenue ce qu'elle est!

Les auteurs sont partis dans un joyeux délire: c'est raffraichissant! 
Et ça se lit super bien avec un beau sourire aux lèvres!

La suite, la suite, la suite!

A. :love::love::love:


----------



## philire (21 Février 2007)

Un petit clin d'&#339;il &#224; Marjane Satrapi...
&#224; l'occasion de la prochaine sortie de son adaptation en dessin anim&#233; de "Pers&#233;polis"


----------



## guytantakul (21 Février 2007)

Cadeau de ma fille de 10 ans : Le journal d'un rempla&#231;ant.





J'avais d&#233;j&#224; achet&#233; un mini-book &#224; 1 euro de ce gars-l&#224; (Martin Vinberg) : "J.O. 2012"... et donc, pour en revenir au sujet, ce journal m'a bien plu - mais je fausse sans doute la donne en l'ayant re&#231;u comme cadeau (j'ai tendance &#224; glorifier ma prog&#233;niture malgr&#233; moi  )


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2007)

Voyage et géopolitique avec Juillard André et Christin Pierre
*
Le long voyage de Léna... *



​

J'adore les dessins de Juillard...  belle collaboration pour un voyage énigmatique...


----------



## yvos (21 Février 2007)

Mon taux de lecture de bd est variable, mais je suis tombé avec beacoup de plaisir sur *Derniers Rappels*, d'Alex Robinson. Suspense sympathique et personnages marquants gravitant autour d'un vieux rocker aigri sur le retour.








Du coup, j'ai également apprécié son précédent ouvrage, *De mal en pis*, chronique quotidienne d'une certaine jeunesse new yorkaise qui se cherche. C'est un livre qui fait se rencontrer, pèle mèle, un vieux briscard de la bd exploité, un frustré, une alcoolique, un chercheur en histoire, des amateurs de comics, des hommes d'affaire véreux, des usurpateurs..






:love:

prière de ne pas lire ce message si ces livres ont déjà été cités


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Février 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Cadeau de ma fille de 10 ans : Le journal d'un remplaçant.



Je l'avais lu en ligne avant sa parution... il est excellent!
Dans la série bd en ligne/site, Virginie est une très jolie histoire et j'ai hâte d'être le 1er mars pour la sortie de l'Album de Monsieur le Chien! 

A.


----------



## NED (23 Février 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Je l'avais lu en ligne avant sa parution...
> A.



C'est où qu'on lit des BD en ligne???


----------



## guytantakul (23 Février 2007)

Pour Martin Vidberg, c'est là :

Le journal d'un remplaçant (je ne sais pas si tout y est vraiment, faut que je vérifie) :
http://bluecity.free.fr/instit/index.htm

Le mini-blog JO 2012 (suite du mini-book) :
http://dangerpublic.net/miniblog/pop/martin/index.htm


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> C'est o&#249; qu'on lit des BD en ligne???



Ben comme le dit Guy sur les sites de leurs auteurs... 

Bon Virginie se lit ici (et Kek a lui laiss&#233; sa bd en entier).
Et ce qui a donn&#233; le futur album du Chien se lit l&#224;.



A.


----------



## Craquounette (25 Février 2007)

Je ne connaissais pas du tout, un ami me l'a prêté ; j'ai dévoré, adoré...

Le dessin est superbe, le scénario bien ficelé... "Votre règne s'achève..." phrase retrouvée sur chaque lieu de crimes. A chaque fois le même mode opératoire : un homme alerte la police d'un coup de fil, décrit la scène du crime dans ses moindres détails, la victime est retrouvée dans une pièce verrouillée de l'intérieur, pas de traces d'effraction, un kyste derrière l'oreille droite transpercé par une aiguille, un corps vidé de son sang... 

De quelle fin de règne s'agit-il ? Qui sont-ils ? La lieutenant Leonore essaie de démèler cet embroglio?

Du même dessinateur 




Rome 18ème siècle. Histoire de capes et d'épées... Un beau brigand Le Scorpion, une femme empoisonneuse, un cardinal, 9 familles, le Bien et le Mal... 



Voilà mes 2 découvertes de ce dimanche enneigé...


----------



## lufograf (26 Février 2007)

Du même dessinateur et dans un registre pet être moins explosif mais tout aussi passionnant : L'étoile du désert.

Un polar sombre et poussiéreux à l'ambiance très cinématographique (Sean Connery (!) en père de famille brisé). Un western crépusculaire qui nous fait goûter la peur, la sueur et la folie qui accompagne la conquête de nouveaux territoires.
Un trait d'une grande finesse qui se fait sensuel et brutal à la fois, des couleurs magnifiques qui donnent une vraie ampleur au dessin et un scénario de Desberg) poisseux et introspectif qui plante des personnages très charismatiques.

Bref vous l'aurez compris, j'aime bien !   :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Février 2007)

Rapaces m'a plu jusqu'au deuxième tome... après ça part en caouètes avec trop d'invraissemblances et de nouvelles questions sans vraiment de réponses... Dommage, car c'était super bien parti, en particulier du côté des dessins.  Bon je finirais bien par m'acheter le 4ème tome et le hs tout de même. 

Scorpion est très sympa. 

Bonne lecture,


A.


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Février 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Bon Virginie se lit ici (et Kek a lui laissé sa bd en entier).



Au fait, Kek est en train d'écrire deux autres bd:
Les années collège
Peut-être

Les deux se lisent bien<

A.


----------



## NightWalker (26 Février 2007)

Bon alors je vais faire de la pub pour notre ami Bruno Bellamy







je l'ai acheté lors du salon d'Angouleme...


----------



## NED (28 Février 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Jun ami me l'a prêté ; j'ai dévoré, adoré...​




La nana est a dévorer aussi :love: :love: :love:  ​


----------



## Craquounette (7 Juin 2007)

Ce n'est pas une BD mais un festival de BD  

C'est en Suisse, à Sierre, le Simiscs Festival ouvre ses portes aujourd'hui 

Je vous laisse jeter un oeil par vous même sur le programme des expo. Il y aura bien entendu  des concerts...

Je vais essayer d'y faire un saut


----------



## Bassman (7 Juin 2007)

Le nouveau Soeur Marie Th&#233;r&#232;se sort dans 3 jours !! :love: :love:

Pour le blog de Maester, c'est par l&#224; : http://maester.over-blog.com/


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Au fait, Kek est en train d'&#233;crire deux autres bd:
> Les ann&#233;es coll&#232;ge
> Peut-&#234;tre
> 
> ...



J'adore ce que fait ce gars-l&#224;. Ses textes, ses dessins, son coup de crayon, son humour. Tellement que d&#232;s que j'ai su que son histoire qui sent la colle Cl&#233;opatre, je me suis empress&#233; de commander la version papier.  :love: 

&#199;a me donne envie de dessiner, mais je suis tellement une buse en dessin...  Pourtant les id&#233;es ne manquent pas.


----------



## patlek (23 Octobre 2007)

Puisque vous parlez de kek, il affirme :

kek 

5 oct. 2007 16:09 

quand tu veux j'te nique

http://www.myspace.com/pascalbrutal

Alors là...

Je suis assez fan de Pascal Brutal. La virilité personnifiée (2 albums pour le moment)


----------



## usurp (23 Octobre 2007)

Slt les BéDéphiles

Mes préférées : 
"le grand pouvoir du Chninkel" (déjà cité)

 "Légende des contrées oubliées" (3 Tomes) de Chevalier et Ségur






ainsi que "La quête de l'oiseau du temps" de Loisel

et tant d'autres , comme les classiques "Johan & Pirlouit" , "Les petits hommes" , "les tuniques bleues" ou encore "Philémon" " qui ont bercés mon enfance.

et ........ je m'arrete parce qu'il y en a tellement !!!

--usurp--


----------



## guytantakul (23 Octobre 2007)

Je vénère aussi Johan & Pirlouit  surtout Pierre-Louis et biquette, en fait (le britchabrotch, messire le duc sont passés dans le langage de tous les jours dans ma famille)


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Je vénère aussi Johan & Pirlouit  surtout Pierre-Louis et biquette, en fait (le britchabrotch, messire le duc sont passés dans le langage de tous les jours dans ma famille)






​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Octobre 2007)

Il m'en manquait...






Et v'l&#224;-t-y pas qu'&#224; la faveur d'un cadeau, je me retrouve avec la totale...

Je n'avais pas refour&#233; le nez dedans depuis des ann&#233;es ; et c'est toujours aussi bon.

Court, incisif, acide... Et &#231;a tue toujours &#224; la fin... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (24 Octobre 2007)

&#199;a, c'est excellent, aussi...  :love:


----------



## usurp (25 Octobre 2007)

Et la "java des Gaspards" de Guilmard vous connaissez ?

Des affreux dans l'univers du début 20ème siècle, avec des dialogues en argot.Excellent, mais à ne pas mettre entre toutes les mains (éloignez les enfants).

Un petit lien pour les lire gratieusement en ligne (merci Guilmard)

Java des gaspards

--usurp--


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il m'en manquait...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






M'en manque aussi !  :love:


Sinon, dans le genre polar m&#233;chant :






Durandur est m&#233;chant, mais il s'excuse :






A ne pas mettre entre toutes les mains, hein. :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (25 Octobre 2007)

usurp a dit:


> Et la "java des Gaspards" de Guilmard vous connaissez ?
> 
> Des affreux dans l'univers du début 20ème siècle, avec des dialogues en argot.Excellent, mais à ne pas mettre entre toutes les mains (éloignez les enfants).
> 
> ...



4 tomes en lecture gratuite, je ne sais pas très bien ce que ça vaut (pas encore lu), mais rien que l'offre me plait bien, pensez : de la violence gratuite, c'est mon kif profond (les titres des albums sont également de bon ton à mon oreille).


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2007)

Sauf qu'après, il le regrette..







Et teo a deux volumes dédicacés.. 

(Quant aux Torpédo.. on aurait pu les partager non ?  )


----------



## jugnin (25 Octobre 2007)

Niveau bédé, je reste très (très) léger : 

*Monsieur Crocodile a beaucoup faim, par Joann Sfar.*





*Une aventure épique sur un crocodile qui cherche à bouffer :
*




*Une histoire engagée qui sensibilise l'humain moyen à la condition crocodile.*


----------



## patlek (26 Octobre 2007)

"Just for the fun"...

Plus leger encore:

http://martine.logeek.com/index.php


----------



## guytantakul (26 Octobre 2007)

Eh, eh ! Mon ex-patron était l'élève de ce dessinateur (à St-Luc en Belgique)


----------



## batiston (29 Octobre 2007)

Ca a sans doute &#233;t&#233; d&#233;j&#224; evoqu&#233; maintes fois (j'avoue j'ai pas lu toutes les pages... ), mais j'ai pas mal scotch&#233; sur "le tueur" de Jacamon et Matz et sur "Sanctuaire" de je sais plus qui mais il faut que je les ach&#232;te.
Sinon derni&#232;re s&#233;rie lue : "le boudha d'azur" de Cosey . Belle histoire.

Baptiste


----------



## doudou83 (21 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous !
Comme le fil sur les BD a disparu ,voilà je poste ici pour vous donner mon coup de coeur du jour. Certains d'entre -vous connaissent déjà cet auteur. Moi je viens juste de le découvrir et c'est top !!!


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2008)

c'est une série en 3 tomes, mise en image par Brüno un auteur au trait simple qui possède un sens de la mise en scène exceptionnel.



Une histoire de gangsters black dans les années 70, à lire en écoutant la musique qui va avec


----------



## patlek (29 Mars 2008)

Lu et approuvé;

"Le reve de météor slim"






Une histoire de bluesman, dans les années 30, c' est trés sympa, les 154 pages s' avalent d' une traite. 

Le graphisme est agréable et expressif;






Bel objet, a 23 euros.


----------



## doudou83 (7 Mai 2008)

Après avoir lu "Le journal de mon père" voici mon 2è tout aussi passionnant ! ​


----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Mai 2008)

Pour continuer dans ta série il faut que tu lises également du même auteur _L'homme qui marche,_ un vrai bijou!


----------



## prasath (7 Mai 2008)

Et mon préféré


----------



## doudou83 (7 Mai 2008)

tip top ,je vais avoir de la lecture pour les vaçances !!


----------



## benmoss (8 Mai 2008)

simple et connu mais je m'en délecte à chaque lecture...
clifton et léonard...toutes deux scénarisée et dessinée par le duo Turk et De Groot:love::love:
bon léonard est avec robin du bois leur oeuvre principale d'ailleurs ils ont même laché clifton pour eux...mais les scénariste suivants ont bien réussi a garder leur humour...

et dans un tout autre genre j'adore ce gamin un peu trop mature et sa peluche cynique




:love::love:


----------



## tirhum (8 Mai 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> et dans un tout autre genre j'adore ce gamin un peu trop mature et sa peluche cynique
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_- "Tête de thon" !...
- "Va jouer dans le mixer" !..._

:love:


----------



## Romuald (8 Mai 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> clifton et léonard...toutes deux scénarisée et dessinée par le duo Turk et De Groot:love::love:



Ne pas oublier que Turk et De Groot avaient repris Clifton à Raymond Macherot

Mais la je vous parle d'un temps que les moins de (oulah) cinquante ans, etc...


----------



## benmoss (8 Mai 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Ne pas oublier que Turk et De Groot avaient repris Clifton à Raymond Macherot
> 
> Mais la je vous parle d'un temps que les moins de (oulah) cinquante ans, etc...



ne soit pas si présompteux...je connais macherot(du haut des mes 20 ans)...d'ailleurs j'ai le recueil contenant SES clifton...

et là on se rend compte que les scénario viennent de lui:mouais:...Turk et son acolyte lui ont juste donné la touche d'humour qui lui va a ravir:love:


----------



## doudou83 (29 Mai 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Pour continuer dans ta série il faut que tu lises également du même auteur _L'homme qui marche,_ un vrai bijou!



Pas trouvé celui là mais celui ci en attendant  




​


----------



## Grug (29 Mai 2008)

Pas l'immense Gus Bofa&#8230;

mais ça s'appelle *Gus *aussi.
Par Christophe Blain, attention chef d'&#339;uvre !

Autant *issac le pirate* ça m'avait gonflé dès le 2eme tome (par contre, *le réducteur de vitesse*, ou les premiers *donjons potron minet*, j'avais beaucoup aimé) autant là, la série (car il y a 2 tomes) prends de l'ampleur au 2nd opus.

Avec un dessin expressif rappelant les premiers Lucky Luke, mais un poil plus punk, cette succession d'histoires courtes (formant une longue) raconte la vie sentimentale de 3 bandits, le tout emballé dans 80 pages à chaque fois.

Bref, le meilleur western depuis Lincoln, mais en encore mieux !


----------



## NED (30 Mai 2008)

Petite découverte,






Mon père m'a offert le coffret de la saison 1 (soit 12 livrets) :
Un régal !


----------



## asticotboy (30 Mai 2008)

Salut.
... pas lu tous les posts, alors peut être déjà cité...
Je suis un inconditionnel de THORGAL (Rosinski et Van Hamme)


----------



## Lalla (31 Mai 2008)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Pas l'immense Gus Bofa
> 
> mais ça s'appelle *Gus *aussi.
> Par Christophe Blain, attention chef d'uvre !
> ...



Ah je témoigne, je n'ai que le premier opus, mais je suis une grande fan!

Dans un autre genre, je vous conseille Nini Patalo de Lisa Mandel. A la base, un bd destinée aux enfants. Quoique...  C'est l'histoire d'une petite fille qui veut que ses parents disparaissent. Et ils disparaissent et elle se trouve bien embêtée. Quoique...  Assez décalé pour plaire aux adultes et aux grands enfants.
Les dessins sont ronds et agréables, colorés. C'est décalé, acidulé, ça sent le gazon fraîchement coupé et le sirop à la fraise. Personnellement je ris de la première planche à la dernière.


----------



## doudou83 (6 Juin 2008)

Après  " *Le journal de mon père *"   " *Quartier lointain* "  " *Un ciel radieux *"

voici mon dernier  





@ bcommeberenice ​


----------



## Macounette (6 Juin 2008)

Ah, Taniguchi...... :love: je les ai tous : _Le Journal de mon Père, L'homme qui marche, Le gourmet solitaire_ (miam ), _Quartier Lointain_ (l'un de mes préférés), _L'Orme du Caucase, Terre de Rêves, Un Ciel Radieux_.... et, celui qu'aucun amoureux de la montagne ne doit rater: _Le sommet des Dieux_.






Indispensable ! :love:


----------



## bcommeberenice (6 Juin 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> @ bcommeberenice ​







Macounette a dit:


> Ah, Taniguchi...... :love: je les ai tous : _Le Journal de mon Père, L'homme qui marche, Le gourmet solitaire_ (miam ), _Quartier Lointain_ (l'un de mes préférés), _L'Orme du Caucase, Terre de Rêves, Un Ciel Radieux_.... et, celui qu'aucun amoureux de la montagne ne doit rater: _Le sommet des Dieux_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas encore lu _le gourmet solitaire_, il faut que je me décide à le commander car je ne l'ai jamais trouvé sur Lille!
Pour _le sommet des Dieux_, je les note également sur ma liste, merci!


----------



## doudou83 (13 Juin 2008)

*Un de plus !  






*@ bcommeberenice : à la FNAC pas de problème ! ​


----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Juin 2008)

A Lille je ne l'avais pas trouvé ou il fallait le commander, étant trop impatiente j'ai préféré en acheter un autre! 
Je suis bien à Paris en ce moment mais la visite de la Fnac n'est pas dans mes priorités!  Aller à mon retour j'irai faire une commande, ça fait trop longtemps que je n'ai pas acheter de BD!


----------



## tirhum (13 Juin 2008)

Y'a plein de librairies BD à Lille, pourtant...


----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Y'a plein de librairies BD à Lille, pourtant...


 Je sais, mais je suis une vraie paresseuse, donc je n'y vais pas souvent, j'en achète plusieurs et pour celles qui ne sont pas en stock ce jour là c'est ...tant pis! On ne se refait pas!


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2008)

Le gourmet solitaire est très spécial. Vous allez vous régaler ! _Itadakimasu !_


----------



## doudou83 (17 Juin 2008)

oui, très spécial ! une histoire de bouffe à la sauce japonaise ! 
Gochisô sama deshita  
Dôzô


----------



## doudou83 (17 Juillet 2008)

je pense tous me les faire Macounette   aujourd'hui c'est celui ci :rateau:




​


----------



## mado (17 Juillet 2008)

La rencontre d'une journaliste afghane et d'une dessinatrice italienne. 
Des mots simples pour de grands maux. 
Idem pour les illustrations. On sourit, on rit même. 
Belle énergie.


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Août 2008)

L'un de mes derniers coups de cur, *Siegfried* d'Alice:






Grandement inspiré par Wagner, cette bd est superbe: le dessin, le mouvement du dessin, le découpage des cases, l'histoire... bref... la suite et vite!



Sinon aucun rapport, mais vous allez sur quel site pour suivre l'actualité bd?
Merci!


----------



## Madeline (22 Août 2008)

Celle que je vais aller relire... à l'instant




​


----------



## Romuald (22 Août 2008)

Par le puma (mon totem)© , c'est parce que ça se passe au Canada ?

Que Nanabozo te garde


----------



## Madeline (22 Août 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Par le puma (mon totem)© , c'est parce que ça se passe au Canada ?
> 
> Que Nanabozo te garde



Ah  tu connais donc... Il n'y a pas beaucoup de monde qui connaisse... je pense... 
Non ce n'est pas parce que ça se passe au Canada... 
et on devrait même dire Québec  

J'ai découvert cette BD alors que je vivais encore en Suisse (mes origines!).
C'est une BD que j'ai toujours relu avec grand plaisir (à chaque fois elle me fait de rire!!!) lorsque je me suis laissée aller à des overdose de travail... 
C'est la détente assurée avec les aventures complètes (un seul tome malheureusement) d'OUMPHA-PHA.
À recommander  :love:
Sais-tu si on peut encore la trouver ?

Ah j'oubliais: Gros Bison a parlé!


----------



## bcommeberenice (22 Août 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Ah  tu connais donc... Il n'y a pas beaucoup de monde qui connaisse... je pense...
> Non ce n'est pas parce que ça se passe au Canada...
> et on devrait même dire Québec
> 
> ...



Lol! Cadeau reçu pour mes 12 ans! Celui que je préfère c'est "n'a qu'une dent mais comme elle est tombée, n'en a plus"


----------



## divoli (23 Août 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Ah  tu connais donc... Il n'y a pas beaucoup de monde qui connaisse... je pense...
> Non ce n'est pas parce que ça se passe au Canada...
> et on devrait même dire Québec



Et celle là, tabarnak !


----------



## Madeline (23 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Et celle là, tabarnak !



Oh merci divin... divoli :love:
Je ne connaissais pas ! 

Tu me l'envoies dis ?
Ou...tu me la scannes... :rose: page par page   
Il faut que je voie Rantanplan à la chasse à l'orignal  Cela manque à ma culture 
Mon courriel et mon adresse sont sur mon site 

Merci d'avance de contribuer à l'enrichissement de ma culture bédéïique


----------



## tirhum (25 Août 2008)

Adrienhb a dit:


> (...)
> Sinon aucun rapport, mais vous allez sur quel site pour suivre l'actualité bd?
> Merci!


Y'en a pas mal, suffit de chercher un peu; les sites qui "causent" de BD sont nombreux... 
Pour avoir une newsletter relativement complète chaque semaine, il y a celui-ci (par exemple)...


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Août 2008)

Ou encore BD Gest'.


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Août 2008)

En effet, ils sont nombreux... d'où ma question pour m'y retrouver un peu. 

Je cherche surtout un site pour suivre un peu l'actualité bd... BD Net est un chouïa austère.

Et BD Gest, j'aimerais surtout qu'il porte son logiciel sous mac os... 

En tout cas, merci à vous pour vos conseils!


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Août 2008)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Et BD Gest, j'aimerais surtout qu'il porte son logiciel sous mac os...



C'était en projet, mais depuis quelques temps plus de nouvelle...


----------



## Madeline (29 Août 2008)

Voilà j'ai lu tout les post de ce fil.
Merci  à tous... et tout particulièrement à Macbeth, Ned, Tirhum (pour ne citer qu'eux)! 
Que de belles découvertes et belles lectures à venir.
Mais une chose me chiffonne! Nulle part je n'ai vu fait mention de la BD de Fred Philémon  Un trop grand classique :rose:
En tous cas c'est une de mes séries préférées. L'imaginaire et la beauté des dessins de Fred me ravira toujours... 




​


----------



## melaure (29 Août 2008)

Taniguchi, ça devrait plaire à mon amie.

Sinon toujours en attente du dernier tome des chroniques de la lune noire ... et du dernier Naheulbeuk !


----------



## tirhum (6 Octobre 2008)

Bon...
Je vais faire un peu de "retape" pour un copain, mais...
Aborder Tartuffe en BD, est une très bonne idée; je l'ai lu avec plaisir...
C'est un éclairage nouveau, dû aux spécificités propre à la BD, cadrage, rythme du découpage, etc...
Je vous invite à essayer et pour ceux qui sont profs (y'en a sûrement, ici...  ), c'est peut-être un moyen d'aborder la pièce sans avoir un concert de soupirs de la part des élèves...  
En tout cas, Fred et Zanzim ont fait pas mal d'interventions en milieu scolaire, par ici; les élèves étaient plutôt (nan, pas le chien de Mickey) contents de pouvoir lire Molière en BD...
Texte original de la pièce, bien sûr, dans les bulles de texte, pièce prévue en 3 tomes...


----------



## Binouche (6 Octobre 2008)

Je suppose (j'espere !) que vous en avez deja parle, mais un temoignage de plus n'est jamais de trop pour _*De Capes et De Crocs*._ Ma serie preferee, tant pour le dessin et les personnages, que pour l'histoire et l'ecriture. C'est une histoire, vous l'aurez compris, de capes et d'epees, sous forte dose de Moliere, de Corneille et autres tetes connues du monde du theatre. Rempli de jeux de mots, de vocabulaire interessant et d'alexandrins, cette BD est un chef d'oeuvre. Jetez-vous vite dessus ; ce n'est pas un conseil, c'est un ordre !

Dans la meme veine (car du meme scenariste, Alain Ayroles) on a aussi _*Garulfo*_, qui reprend le conte de la grenouille et du prince de maniere un peu... originale. C'est pas le meme gribouilleur, mais c'est tout aussi excellent.


----------



## Grug (19 Octobre 2008)

Celui là, je viens de me le racheter (pour la 5éme fois au moins, à force de l'offrir)
Comme souvent avec Wincluss, un chef d'uvre.


----------



## Madeline (20 Octobre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Celui là, je viens de me le racheter (pour la 5éme fois au moins, à force de l'offrir)
> Comme souvent avec Wincluss, un chef d'&#339;uvre.



C'est quoi l'histoire ?
Je cherche une très très bonne BD pour offrir à mon fils pour ses 37 ans ! 
C'est lui qui m'a innitiée à la BD...  (il y a 25 ans). J'aimerais bien pouvoir lui faire découvrir de quoi. Il vit en Suisse.
Si t'as des idées... ou si quelqu'un d'autre a des idées.... c'est bienvenu


----------



## Grug (20 Octobre 2008)

C'est l'histoire des amours et mesaventures de Pat Boon, presque sans paroles, un court hommage Punk à l'univers Disney noir & blanc, 30 pages créatives pour 6&#8364;.

Pour rappel Wincluss est le pseudonyme de Vincent Paronnaud co-réalisateur de Persepolis et pilier des Requins Marteaux éditeur alternatif de la revue Ferraille.


----------



## Binouche (20 Octobre 2008)

Par force des choses, en arrivant a New York je me suis mis aux comics (surtout que j'y retrouvais un tres bon pote fan de ces machins-la).

Et il m'a fait decouvrir (entre autres) un auteur formidable : Jeffrey Brown. Ce type ne sait pas dessine, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi j'adore ses dessins. Et surtout c'est un narrateur hors pair. Il fait essentiellement de l'auto-biographie (en fait je ne connais qu'une BD de lui qui n'est pas auto-biographique) et certains de ses ouvrages tournent autour de ses histoires de coeur. Moi qui ne connaissait pas du tout ce style, je suis vraiment conquis.






Il a egalement fait une BD sur son chat, excellente, qui plaira a tous les possesseurs d'une de ces petites betes.






Par contre je suis pas sur que ca se trouve en France... A moins de faire marcher l'importation. Je m'arrete la car sinon je vais vous foutre toutes les planches que je trouve sur internet...


----------



## Grug (9 Novembre 2008)

Édition intégrale (regroupant les 5 premiers tomes) des carnets d'orients de Ferrandez.
L'Algérie Française à travers le temps, pour se plonger dans une Histoire complexe par le biais de superbes aquarelles.

Indispensable.


----------



## Chang (9 Novembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Édition intégrale (regroupant les 5 premiers tomes) des carnets d'orients de Ferrandez.
> L'Algérie Française à travers le temps, pour se plonger dans une Histoire complexe par le biais de superbes aquarelles.
> 
> Indispensable.



Tu viens de me rappeler Hugo Pratt et par exemple la bede A l'Ouest De l'Eden qui se passe en Afrique. Superbes cases avec tres peu de dialogues. C'est tres graphique et colore ... vraiment ma bedetheque me manque ... entre les Corto et les Dingodossiers/Rubriques a Brac ... (y'avait eu une emission de France Inter cet ete, Eclectik, avec Marcel Gotlib ... c'etait pas mal ... surtout que c'est pas le genre de personne quon peut souvent ecouter ou lire dans les medias).

A ramener la prochaine fois que je rentre ...  ...


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Décembre 2008)

Ah, des BDs....:love:
Ca va être Noël, faisons le plein!

J'ai parcouru le fil... et je ne crois pas que quelqu'un ait mentionné Gibrat... (?)
Il vient de sortir "Mattéo" après les deux tomes de "Le sursis" et de "Le vol du corbeau"... Je ne suis pas tellement fan de trucs historiques (guerre 14-18 et 39-45), mais ses histoires sont drôlement bien ficelées et alors son dessin... à tomber dans les apples!! Des merveilles!

Taniguchi... Mmmmm!:love: 
Moi aussi j'ai tout bu avec délices... sauf "Au temps de Botchan" (peut-être trop de références inconnues pour les occidentaux pour apprécier...)

Dans une veine qui ressemble à Taniguchi, il y a "Le cheminot" de Jiro Asada et Takumi Nagayasu, je suis en train de chercher ce que je peux trouver d'autre d'eux en français ou anglais... 

Dans un autre genre, Cosey vient de sortir "Elle" dans sa série "Jonathan"... 

Pour les n'enfants (je suis un grand n'enfant,na!) j'aime "Petit Père Noël" et "Toto l'ornithorynque"...

 à tous les BDfans!


----------



## doudou83 (5 Décembre 2008)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Dans une veine qui ressemble à Taniguchi, il y a* "Le cheminot" de Jiro Asada et Takumi Nagayasu*, je suis en train de chercher ce que je peux trouver d'autre d'eux en français ou anglais...
> !



Merci pour l'info je vais y jeter un oeil


----------



## Zebrinha (5 Décembre 2008)

Tu verras Doudou 83, tu regretteras pas!


----------



## melaure (5 Décembre 2008)

J'en reste à des choses simples : Naheulbeuk


----------



## Grug (9 Décembre 2008)

À L'heure des cadeaux de noël, un très bon album, très bon esprit (pouvant convenir à toutes les générations de français)  par le scénariste et sur le même rythme que "le retour à la terre" (dont le tome 5 vient de paraître ; dessins larcenet).
J'ai même vu tout à l'heure dans une Fnac&#8482; que les 2 albums étaient vendus en bundle. ​


----------



## usurp (12 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour

Je viens de tomber *là-dessus* , avec la possibilité de lire 2-3 planches de chaque album.
Sympa.



--Usurp--


----------



## Grug (14 Décembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Pas l'immense Gus Bofa&#8230;
> 
> mais ça s'appelle *Gus *aussi.
> Par Christophe Blain, attention chef d'&#339;uvre !
> ...



Le tome 3 vient de sortir


----------



## melaure (16 Décembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Taniguchi, ça devrait plaire à mon amie.
> 
> Sinon toujours en attente du dernier tome des chroniques de la lune noire ... et du dernier Naheulbeuk !



Bon sinon la série des Chroniques de la lune noire s'arrête et c'est peut-être bien. Les derniers tomes manquent de scénaristes, par contre les graphismes et la colorimétrie restent bien sympa.

Réservés aux fans de Donjons et Dragons en somme.


----------



## Romuald (3 Janvier 2009)

Reçu a Noël : 




Un genre de petit Nicolas du XXI° siàcle en BD. Léger certes, mais j'adore le dessin et le ton 'Mafalda' de certaines planches.


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2009)

Et un énorme coup de coeur pour celle-ci :




Dessin, histoire, personnages, un vrai régal.

Si vous voulez en savoir plus


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2009)

Tu as lu celui- ci ?!...


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2009)

Pas encore, mais celle qui m'a mis Lulu dans les mains m'affirme qu'un homme est mort' est un pur chef d'oeuvre. C'est le prochain achat


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2009)

Il faut le lire, oui...


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2009)

Superbe roman graphique : Bottomless Belly Button. :love:

Une histoire familiale qui prend les tripes, des petits destins ordinaires mais attachants et une approche assez créative (pour ce que je suis capable d'en juger  )


----------



## doudou83 (6 Février 2009)

Toujours avec* Jirô TANIGUCHI*........tip top une fois de + !!!


----------



## doudou83 (16 Février 2009)

*Toujours du même auteur , reçu ce week end 
*


​


----------



## Marco29 (20 Février 2009)

*Pour moi ce fut : 

tout les tintin schtroumph gaston asterix prof femme en blanc ricky joe bar quand j'etait plus jeune 

maintenant je me suis trouvé une petite passion pour la collection Soleil : Lanfeust troy et etoile les troll de troy et autre
j'aime bien aussi Zorm et Dirna Blacksad Soeur Marie thérèse 

mais j'ai un sérieux coup de coeur pour les BD de Manu Larcenet 
*


----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2009)

Viens de lire les deux tomes de "Long John Silver"...
C'est une histoire qui se déroule après "l'Île au trésor"...
Trait nerveux, couleurs magnifiques et sombres, personnages ambivalents...
Le dessinateur, Mathieu Lauffray est vraiment un "tueur"; parfois quand je regarde certains de ses dessins... :love:
Je me dis que je peux aller me rhabiller et faire un autre métier !...


----------



## NED (23 Avril 2009)

Ptin encore un qui me donne envie de mettre mes crayons à la poubelle. En plus il fait le dessin, la couleur, et le scennar !!!
Il en est déjà au tome 2 et en plus il est chez Ankama Label 619...bouhouuuu


----------



## Le docteur (23 Avril 2009)

Je confirme, *Le Promeneur* est excellent, quelques grammes de gratuité dans un monde de rentabilité.
Idem pour *Larcenet*, un des auteurs qui me donnent à penser que le monde de la BD est encore vivant, et pas seulement en terme de tirage.
Par exemple Le Guide de la survie en entreprise. : ça fait mal et c'est ça.
Une aventure rocambolesque de Sigmund Freud... : "vous me parliez de votre mère... ?"


----------



## tirhum (8 Mai 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je confirme, *Le Promeneur* est excellent, quelques grammes de gratuité dans un monde de rentabilité.
> Idem pour *Larcenet*, un des auteurs qui me donnent à penser que le monde de la BD est encore vivant, et pas seulement en terme de tirage.
> Par exemple Le Guide de la survie en entreprise. : ça fait mal et c'est ça.
> Une aventure rocambolesque de Sigmund Freud... : "vous me parliez de votre mère... ?"


Faut mettre les autres (BD) au pilon ?!...


----------



## Le docteur (8 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Faut mettre les autres (BD) au pilon ?!...


Ben non, bien sûr... Quelle idée. C'était juste quelques exemples..


----------



## tirhum (9 Mai 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ben non, bien sûr... Quelle idée. C'était juste quelques exemples..


Ben... 
C'était juste pour dire que le "monde de la BD" est bien vivant...
Tout est une affaire de goût, c'est tout...


----------



## Le docteur (9 Mai 2009)

Oui, il est bien vivant si on regarde bien partout. Mais ce qui tient le haut du pavé... Je ne suis pas sûr que ce ne soit qu'une question de goût.
Enfin, je voulais juste dire du bien de quelques bédés, ce n'est pas la peine de s'attarder sur mon bémol. Ce n'était pas l'essentiel...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h05 ----------




Le docteur a dit:


> Je confirme, *Le Promeneur* est excellent, quelques grammes de gratuité dans un monde de rentabilité.
> Idem pour *Larcenet*, un des auteurs qui me donnent à penser que le monde de la BD est encore vivant, et pas seulement en terme de tirage.
> Par exemple Le Guide de la survie en entreprise. : ça fait mal et c'est ça.
> Une aventure rocambolesque de Sigmund Freud... : "vous me parliez de votre mère... ?"


D'ailleurs il est où mon bémol??? Je réalise.. Quand je parlais de rentabilité c'était plus en référence au système économique actuel que par rapport au monde de la BD.


----------



## tirhum (9 Mai 2009)

Ce qui tient le haut du pavé...
Quoi donc ?!...
Sois plus précis... Si ça tient le haut du pavé, c'est que ça en vaut la peine, nan ?!...
Quand tu es auteur tu ne te fatigues pas à faire un truc qui te déplait juste pour gagner de la thune...
Une BD ça prend suffisamment de temps et d'énergie pour faire quelque chose qui soit dans ses propres goûts...
C'est pour ça que je parlais de goût...
Si ça ne plaît pas; ça ne marche pas...

Sinon, ok, pour le système économique...


----------



## Zebrinha (10 Mai 2009)

Amateurs de Jiro Taniguchi, réjouissez-vous!!

Un nouvel album sortira le 10 juin chez Casterman-Ecritures (info du site Casterman)

"Un zoo en hiver"
:love:

Vais avoir du mal à attendre moi....


----------



## Le docteur (10 Mai 2009)

Un mois ...


----------



## oligo (11 Mai 2009)

Bah moi j'ai été élevé aux Tintin, Tuniques Bleues, Les aventures de Chick Bill et petit caniche, les Petits Hommes, etc...
Ces temps-ci, je suis fasciné par des auteurs plus actuels tels que Johan Sfar (le chat du rabin, le minuscule mousquetaire, etc...), Frederic Peeters (surtout les Lupus...) ou encore Wasem (le pinguin volant!!) 
Voilà!!


----------



## doudou83 (11 Mai 2009)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Amateurs de Jiro Taniguchi, réjouissez-vous!!
> Un nouvel album sortira le 10 juin chez Casterman-Ecritures (info du site Casterman)
> "Un zoo en hiver"
> :love:
> Vais avoir du mal à attendre moi....


merci pour l'info  j'suis 1 peu fan......
http://bd.casterman.com/Albums_Detail.cfm?Id=35525


----------



## Zebrinha (11 Mai 2009)

Woui, il y a Blanco (voir lien-ci-dessus de Doudou 83)
"Quartier lointain" est superbe, "Un ciel radieux" l'est presque autant...

Pour ceux qui aiment la nature et Taniguchi, il y a sa série des "Seton" (3 tomes en date), ou "le sommet des Dieux" (très montagne et grimpe celui-là, faut aimer! :rateau. 

J'ai grandi avec Tintin et quasi que Tintin (je les connais presque par coeur!) mais je me suis rattrapée depuis avec les albums de Dérib ("celui qui est né deux fois" est super!), Cosey ("Le voyage en Italie"... "A la recherche de Peter Pan" et puis les "Jonathan"...) , et puis il y a "Calvin et Hobbes" à lire en anglais si possible, "Névé", "Toto l'ornithorynque" (c'est pour les n'enfants mais le dessin est chouette), "Théodore Poussin" (surtout le tome "la vallée des roses"!), la série "Broussaille" (re-pour ceux qui aiment la nature...)

...et je ne taris pas d'éloges pour Gibrat dont les dessins (et les scénars) me renversent ...  Mais comment il fait?


----------



## NED (12 Mai 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> merci pour l'info  j'suis 1 peu fan......


Ho si peu doudou... 

Tiens, dans le style manga, faut que j'achètes les Naja de Bengal, j'ai pas eu le temps :rose:


----------



## oligo (12 Mai 2009)

Zebrinha a dit:


> (...) et puis il y a "Calvin et Hobbes" à lire en anglais si possible (...)


 Ah oui! Les "Calvin et Hobbes"! Qu'est-ce que j'ai pu me faire comme fou-rire tout seul avec ces BDs... C'est vraiment génial! J'ai trouvé une édition collector où l'auteur donne les explications sur les dessins ou les gags qu'il a fait!

Et puis il y a aussi les classiques Geluck et son Chat... 
Et j'ai vraiment adoré les petits riens de Lewis Trondheim!


----------



## roukinaton (14 Mai 2009)

Salut a tous

Je vais pas en rajouter sur les nouveautés ..pas assez de temps en ce moment pour les lire...

Mais j'ai adoré  cette serie (qui commence a dater un peu (98,je crois)) et cet auteur  (en fait Trillo au scenario et Mandrafina pour le dessin):





A ceux qui ne connaissent pas ,je ne peux que recommander...


----------



## Chang (14 Mai 2009)

Tout a fait, superbe serie tres bien ficelee ...  ...


----------



## Zebrinha (11 Juin 2009)

Jiro-Taniguchi-fans , 

Vous pouvez vous jeter sur "Un zoo en hiver", l'histoire est super! Ceux qui dessinent y trouveront un écho particulier

J'ai aussi pris "Quelques jours d'été-Un îlot de bonheur" de Chabouté (Vent d'ouest) lors de ma razzia en librairie. Des histoires "toutes bêtes" mais si bien dites! A consommer sans modération 

Aussi dans un genre un peu différent mais très bien: "Le chant du pluvier" de Laprun, Béhé et Surcouf (Delcourt)

Je lis des BDs alors que je devrais bosser

Z


----------



## doudou83 (11 Juin 2009)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Jiro-Taniguchi-fans ,
> Vous pouvez vous jeter sur "Un zoo en hiver", l'histoire est super! Ceux qui dessinent y trouveront un écho particulier



Oh !! merci pour le rappel , j'avais zappé !


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2009)

Je viens de finir ces deux la, recommandés ici-même par Grug et Titi, et j'en remets une couche. Deux grandes claques, au niveau dessin autant qu'histoire. Mention spéciale à Ferrandez pour ses aquarelles, et à Davodeau pour avoir ressuscité un pan méconnu mais significatif de l'histoire récente.

Messieurs, si vous avez d'autres suggestions aussi géniales, je suis preneur.


----------



## Le docteur (21 Juin 2009)

Watchmen - C'est vraiment bien au-delà d'une bande-dessinée cet OVNI là ... 
Reste le problème qu'effectivement la traduction de la dernière édition n'est pas à la hauteur. Et l'ancienne se vend à des sommes faramineuses. 
La meilleure solution reste donc de l'acheter en anglais.


----------



## doudou83 (28 Juin 2009)

Je n'ai pas acheté le tout dernier *Taniguchi* mais , je me suis aperçu que j'avais loupé la série du* sommet des dieux *!    alors je commence par le 1er tome 
Macounette 




​


----------



## Le docteur (3 Août 2009)

Je continue à lire du Alan Moore.
Je suis tombé sur *V pour Vendetta* en même temps que sur un ancien exemplaire de _*Watchmen*_ (la traduction de Patrick Manchette) à un prix sympathique. 
J'ai adoré ! 
Par contre j'ai acheté dans la foulée le DVD, et quelque chose me dit que le film est très loin d'être à la hauteur de la BD. Mais bon, il ne faut pas toujours se fier aux mauvais pressentiments.

Donc un p'tit up pour Moore et V !


----------



## Grug (13 Août 2009)

La série : "Une aventure de Spirou par&#8230;" propose, comme son nom l'indique, des "one shot" par d'excellent auteurs sur l'univers de Spirou.
Après le *Journal d'un ingénu* d'Émile Bravo qui proposait une vision personnelle du premier Spirou de 1938, groom au Moustic hotel, *Le groom vert de gris*, par Yann (scénario) et schwartz raconte les aventures de Spirou et Fantasio durant la seconde guerre mondiale.
Le dessin de Schwartz fait penser, et c'est volontaire, au dessins de Chaland, et chaque page est truffée de références parodiques et de clin d'&#339;il à l'univers des premiers Spirou et à la" belgitude".
Yann retrouve ici la verve ses meilleures séries (les innomables, les libellules, yoyo&#8230.
Une lecture indispensable à tout amateur de Bd belge. ​


----------



## Romuald (13 Août 2009)

Je l'ai lu, j'suis déçu...
Le dessin est effectivement extra, mais je trouve justement qu'ils en font trop dans le registre 'belgitude et nostalgie'. A trop vouloir prouver on lasse le lecteur, qui a l'impression, même s'il ne fallait pas en attendre une suite au génial 'Journal d'un ingénu', que l'histoire, très décousue, n'est la que pour servir de support au petit jeu des auteurs.
Je lui mets juste un 5/10


----------



## Le docteur (13 Août 2009)

J'ai visionné V pour Vendetta et malheureusement, c'est ce que je craignais : pas grand-chose à voir.
- Edulcoration du régime et édulcoration du personnage de V. En gros on transforme un anar en démocrate et le régime est dur mais loin de l'horreur de la BD. 
- Edulcoration et transformation de la disciple de V. Elle est d'emblée une minette-à-qui-on-la-fait-pas pour plaire au jeune public, en vue d'identification (un des pires critères qui soit pour faire un film) et aussi parce que c'est plus soft que le pantin perdu du début de la BD. Du coup, effectivement le régime ne peut pas être aussi dur (par exemple, pas de caméra partout).
- Allusion ultracryptées au fait que certaines "minorités" aient pu purement et simplement disparaître (on réalise que même les noirs ont été éradiqués, dans la BD). 

Enfin bref du soft et surtout du politiquement correct. On nous transforme un V libertaire (et conscient des problèmes que ça pose) au sein d'un cauchemar fasciste(peut-être pas si improbable qu'on peut le croire) en une sorte de guide pour une révolution démocratique dans un pays-méchant-mais-pas-trop.
Un film politiquement correct pour une BD politiquement incorrecte.

Ca reste joli, mais faut pas lire la BD avant, sinon ça énerve.
Contrairement à Watchmen (très fidèle et qui se déchiffre mieux quand on a lu la BD).


----------



## Grug (13 Août 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Je l'ai lu, j'suis déçu...
> Le dessin est effectivement extra, mais je trouve justement qu'ils en font trop dans le registre 'belgitude et nostalgie'. A trop vouloir prouver on lasse le lecteur, qui a l'impression, même s'il ne fallait pas en attendre une suite au génial 'Journal d'un ingénu', que l'histoire, très décousue, n'est la que pour servir de support au petit jeu des auteurs.
> Je lui mets juste un 5/10




Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi ! 


L'histoire, si elle n'est pas basée sur les règles d'unité classique, reprends bien l'esprit des premiers spirou, ceux de Jigé et de Franquin, d'ailleurs certains personnages en sont (poildur).
L'histoire du journal de spirou, tout comme Tintin, est intimement liée à la Belgique, et cette histoire ne parle que de ça : *le Mythe Spirou.*
Chaque case, le nom de chaque personnage secondaire est lié à l'histoire de spirou, voire de tintin,  chaque case (ou presque) fait référence à un élément de cet univers, par un personnage, une situation, un cadrage, voire une simple plaque de rue (impasse munuerva).
Il est fort probable que cet album, qui déborde (à l'excès ?) perde à la lecture si on passe où ignore l'histoire de spirou, bref, un album plus complexe qu'il n'y parait.


----------



## Romuald (13 Août 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Il est fort probable que cet album, qui déborde (à l'excès ?) perde à la lecture si on passe où ignore l'histoire de spirou.


Je ne dis pas autre chose :_ l'histoire, très décousue, n'est la que pour servir de support au petit jeu des auteurs._
Le problème, c'est l'excès: Le clin d'oeil devient système. Et quand je lis un livre ou une BD, j'ai envie de lire une histoire, et la elle est complétement noyée.

Pour toi c'est une qualité, pour moi un défaut


----------



## usurp (19 Août 2009)

Grug a dit:


> La série : "Une aventure de Spirou par" propose, comme son nom l'indique, des "one shot" par d'excellent auteurs sur l'univers de Spirou......
> [



Pour info, "Le groom vert de gris" est déjà le 5ème tome de cette collection "une aventure de spirou et Fantasio par..."
1 Les géants pétrifiés, scénario Fabien Vehlmann dessin Yoann
2 Les marais du temps, de Franck Le gall
3 Le tombeau des champignac, scénario Yann et Tarrin dessin Tarrin
4 Le journal d'un ingénu

un prochain album est prévu pour le 1er semestre 2010

--Usurp--


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2009)

Les seuls Spirou que j'ai trouvé magnifique graphiquement et scénariquement (ça se dit ?) c'était du temps ou Tome et Janry officiaient.


----------



## silvio (24 Août 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> Watchmen - C'est vraiment bien au-delà d'une bande-dessinée cet OVNI là ...
> Reste le problème qu'effectivement la traduction de la dernière édition n'est pas à la hauteur. Et l'ancienne se vend à des sommes faramineuses.
> La meilleure solution reste donc de l'acheter en anglais.


J'avais les 4 premiers et jamais réussi à trouver les 2 derniers
Par contre, il y a un peu plus d'1 an, j'ai acheté les 6 reliés ... j'aime pas, mais j'avais pas trop le choix 




Bassman a dit:


> Les seuls Spirou que j'ai trouvé magnifique graphiquement et scénariquement (ça se dit ?) c'était du temps ou Tome et Janry officiaient.


Si j'ai apprécié quelques Tomes et Janry pour l'humour, mes périodes préférées restent celles de Jigé et Franquin ...  mais bon, je ne suis peut-être pas objectif, puique j'ai aussi les Tif et Tondu, Gilles Jourdan, Johan et Pirlouit etc ....  Spirou, la ligne claire toussa toussa ... :love:


----------



## Zebrinha (19 Septembre 2009)

Taniguchi-fans, youpiiii!:love:

Je viens de voir que Casterman sort prochainement (14 octobre) un nouveau Jiro Taniguchi:
"Sky Hawk". Lien ci-dessous!

Zebrinha

http://bd.casterman.com/Albums_detail.cfm?ID=36446


----------



## oflorent (19 Septembre 2009)

Je n'ai pas eu le temps de lire tout le post, mais ça, c'est géant :


----------



## oflorent (19 Septembre 2009)

asticotboy a dit:


> Salut.
> ... pas lu tous les posts, alors peut être déjà cité...
> Je suis un inconditionnel de THORGAL (Rosinski et Van Hamme)



Je le suis aussi !
Je l'ai découvert dans le journal de tintin.
Qui connait ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h58 ----------




samoussa a dit:


> Est ce que quelqu'un a lu " La vengeance du comte Skarbek" 2 ?



Oui !


----------



## Le docteur (20 Septembre 2009)

Comment en supprime un commentaire (re) ?


----------



## doudou83 (21 Septembre 2009)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Taniguchi-fans, youpiiii!:love:
> 
> Je viens de voir que Casterman sort prochainement (*14 octobre)* un nouveau *Jiro Taniguchi:*
> "Sky Hawk". Lien ci-dessous!
> Zebrinha



merci pour l'info !!


----------



## Zebrinha (24 Octobre 2009)

Ca y est, Sky Hawk de Taniguchi lu! Pas mal!:love: Qui aime les Indiens d'Amérique sera content de cette rencontre improbable de Samuraï japonais et de Sioux!

Pour les amateurs de préhistoire, il y a "Néandertal" de Roudier. Le tome 2 vient de sortir!

Z


----------



## Macounette (24 Octobre 2009)

Chouette, encore un Taniguchi :love:  

J'ai lu "Un zoo en hiver" et j'ai trouvé très touchant... comme d'hab, Taniguchi sait quelles cordes de notre émotionnel il fait vibrer.



doudou83 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas acheté le tout dernier *Taniguchi* mais , je me suis aperçu que j'avais loupé la série du* sommet des dieux *!    alors je commence par le 1er tome
> Macounette


 doudou  
Alors, tu as aimé le sommet des Dieux ? 

Pour ma part j'ai hâte de lire ce dernier opus, dès lundi je pars à sa recherche


----------



## doudou83 (25 Octobre 2009)

Macounette a dit:


> doudou
> Alors, tu as aimé *le sommet des Dieux *?
> Pour ma part j'ai hâte de lire ce dernier opus, dès lundi je pars à sa recherche



YESSSS !!! j'ai lu pour le moment les 2 premiers et c'est top ! comme disent mes nièces : c'est trop bon ,ça déchire tout et je le kiffe grave !!!!  :love:


----------



## Craquounette (26 Octobre 2009)

Je ne sais pas trop où poster ça mais j'ai néanmoins envie de vous faire découvrir les petits reportages BD de Chappatte. Ce n'est pas vraiment une BD, ce n'est pas une actu, c'est un peu des deux...
Chappatte est un dessinateur de presse suisse. Il travaille pour Le Temps. Si je ne fais erreur, il a sorti égalment 1 ou 2 album mais je n'en suis pas sure.

Donc voilà : un reportage sur le mur de Berlin : Souvenirs du Mur.

Bonne lecture


----------



## Macounette (26 Octobre 2009)

Le dernier Taniguchi est dans mon sac et attend patiemment d'être lu ce soir.  rhâ ça va être dur de résister.


----------



## Zebrinha (26 Octobre 2009)

Hé hé, Macounette, je te prédis que tu ne pourras pas aller dormir avant de l'avoir fini!


----------



## Romuald (26 Octobre 2009)

Mes trois dernières lectures en BD...

Tout d'abord ceci :






L'histoire romancée mais véridique d'un prix Nobel tourmenté. Pour plus de détail pour appréhender la chose, l'éditeur lui consacre un site complet destiné à expliquer, pas à vendre.
Outre l'histoire, un dessin et une mise en image originale, quoique parfois ardue à suivre.

Et un incontournable pour les fans de BD belge des années 60-70 :


----------



## Gwen (27 Octobre 2009)

Macounette à changer d'avatar pour Bludzee, qui a lu cette BD, perso, je me suis abonné et je déteste. L'histoire est mal construite et l'application rend la visualisation laborieuse. Dommage, l'idée était bonne 

Et vous?


----------



## Macounette (27 Octobre 2009)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Hé hé, Macounette, je te prédis que tu ne pourras pas aller dormir avant de l'avoir fini!


Ben... finalement, si. :rose: j'ai même pas commencé hier soir, rentrée tard du boulot, j'ai pas eu le temps. Par contre, je m'y suis collée ce midi pendant ma pause... et c'était dur de reprendre le boulot. Je n'en suis qu'au début mais je prends le temps de déguster chaque page. Ce nouvel opus me plaît énormément. 



gwen a dit:


> Macounette à changer d'avatar pour Bludzee, qui a lu cette BD, perso, je me suis abonné et je déteste. L'histoire est mal construite et l'application rend la visualisation laborieuse. Dommage, l'idée était bonne
> 
> Et vous?


Ben moi j'aime bien.  Mais je ne lis pas tous les jours... parfois j'attends 3, 4 jours avant de relire. Contrairement à toi, je trouve l'idée rigolote et bien réalisée. L'histoire est drôle, pleine de revirements inattendus, et, à mon humble avis, tout à fait bien adaptée au support. Mais qu'est-ce qu'il est bête ce chat    !

... bref, j'ai acheté septembre et octobre, et vais sûrement craquer pour novembre.


----------



## Gwen (27 Octobre 2009)

Moi, j'ai pris toute la série d'un coup. J'adore Trondeim mais là, ce n'est pas son humour, ça tombe à plat. ET je trouve le téléchargement des strip d'un long.............. un téléchargement en tache de fond pendant qu'on lit la BD aurais été un peu mieux, la c'est une perte de temps entre deux lectures. Je pense que c'est surtout ça qui me déçoit 

Sinon, ce soir je me suis offert le nouveau ZEP.. Spécial adulte


----------



## Macounette (27 Octobre 2009)

gwen a dit:


> je trouve le téléchargement des strip d'un long.............. un téléchargement en tache de fond pendant qu'on lit la BD aurais été un peu mieux, la c'est une perte de temps entre deux lectures. Je pense que c'est surtout ça qui me déçoit


Hmm, là tu as tout à fait raison... il est vrai que le temps de téléchargement est bien trop long. :sleep: 



> Sinon, ce soir je me suis offert le nouveau ZEP.. Spécial adulte


Acheté la semaine dernière, il est vraiment


----------



## Gwen (28 Octobre 2009)

Donc, j'ai lu le Happy Sex de ZEP et... WAHOOO. 

Excellent, comment faire de l'humour sur un sujet tabou sans tomber dans le graveleux. Bien mieux que les Titeuf, je trouve.


----------



## doudou83 (29 Octobre 2009)

t'as appris quelque chose peut être ?


----------



## NED (29 Octobre 2009)

oflorent a dit:


> Je n'ai pas eu le temps de lire tout le post, mais ça, c'est géant :



Je confirme, les 2 tomes sont de toute beauté !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Octobre 2009)

:style: :style: :style:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Novembre 2009)

Petit coup de pub d'une amie qui fait ses débuts..


----------



## Cybry (20 Novembre 2009)

Une découverte que j'ai faite récemment : Le Grand Duc, une série dont 2 tomes sont sortis, qui devrait plaire à tous ceux qui comme moi sont mordus d'aviation (et des coucous de la seconde guerre mondiale en particulier).
L'histoire n'est pas originale-originale, mais se laisse lire agréablement. 
Quant au dessin... quelle claque ! Jamais vu d'aussi belles planches pour ce qui est des combats aériens et des panoramas aériens en général.


----------



## Nephou (20 Novembre 2009)

Cybry a dit:


> Une découverte que j'ai faite récemment : Le Grand Duc, une série dont 2 tomes sont sortis, qui devrait plaire à tous ceux qui comme moi sont mordus d'aviation (et des coucous de la seconde guerre mondiale en particulier).
> L'histoire n'est pas originale-originale, mais se laisse lire agréablement.
> Quant au dessin... quelle claque ! Jamais vu d'aussi belles planches pour ce qui est des combats aériens et des panoramas aériens en général.



héhé je recommande aussi  tant quà faire de lire aussi les deux tomes de la série _Au delà des nuages_

et pour les amateurs des dessins, de guetter la sortie de _Pin-up wings II_ (lien vers le blog du dessinateur)


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Avril 2010)

Une bonne nouvelle, on devrait retrouver les aventures de Blacksad à la rentréeenfin si tout va bien.


----------



## Romuald (14 Avril 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Une bonne nouvelle, on devrait retrouver les aventures de Blacksad à la rentréeenfin si tout va bien.



YESSSSSS ! :love: :love:

Moi qui croyais que c'était arrêté...


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Avril 2010)

A un moment j'ai eu un doute également.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (15 Avril 2010)

Au départ je ne l'aurais pas acheté, et puis le libraire m'a dit que c'était une BD exceptionnelle et unique, c'est vrai le scénario est d'une profondeur inouïe et si le graphisme très contemporain m'a désarçonné au départ, c'est sans doute avec quelques autres BD, l'une des plus belles qu'il m'ait été donné de lire.

Mon Top hors cette BD 

- SOS Bonheur
- La Marque Jaune (et les Blake et Mortimer en général)
- Kogaratsu (les quatre premiers)
- Le troisième évangile
- Bouche du Diable
- Le Chninkel
- Gaston Lagaffe
- Jean Claude Tergal
- XIII 
- Blueberry


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Avril 2010)

Hello !

Est ce que vous connaissez la série Prophet de Mathieu LAUFFREY et Xavier DORISON ?

Y'a eu 3 tomes pour l'instant.
Americain moyen face à la fin de monde .
Bon Scénario.
Superbes planches.
Editions Humanoïdes Associés.

Si oui savez vous quand est ce que sortira la suite ?

A+

L


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2010)

Lauffr*a*y...
Nan, aucune idée...
Pour l'instant il est sur "Long John Silver" qui doit sortir le mois prochain (T3)... :love:


----------



## Romuald (28 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Lauffr*a*y...
> Nan, aucune idée...
> Pour l'instant il est sur "Long John Silver" qui doit sortir le mois prochain (T3)... :love:



P'tain, cestui la aussi ça fait un bout de temps que je l'attends :love:


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2010)

Pour te mettre l'eau à la bouche...


----------



## Romuald (28 Avril 2010)

Rhhâââââ....

Rien -si l'on peut dire- que la couverture :sur le cul:


Sinon le tome 2 de Lulu femme nue est sorti, lui aussi.  3 semaines pour arriver chez ma libraire préférée, vivement ce soir !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Avril 2010)

en effet le monsieur a un serieux "coup de patte".

ca peut faire une belle affiche !

L


----------



## Macbeth (28 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Pour te mettre l'eau à la bouche...



Pfff, quelle brutasse ce Lauffray !!!:afraid:


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2010)

Ouais, pis quand tu vois ses speed painting, sur son blog...
T'as envie de bouffer ton stylet... :sick: :love: :casse:


----------



## jugnin (28 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouais, pis quand tu vois ses speed painting, sur son blog...
> T'as envie de bouffer ton stylet... :sick: :love: :casse:



Bon appétit !


----------



## Romuald (23 Mai 2010)

Découvert via l'émission 'un monde de bulles'.

Sauf que ce n'est plus vraiment de la BD, mais quelle claque au niveau graphique !


----------



## tirhum (23 Mai 2010)

J'ai vu certains des originaux; ça fait "mal", effectivement...


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Septembre 2010)

Petit rappel, le tome 4 de Blacksad - L'enfer, le silence - est attendu pour le 17 Septembre dans toutes les bonnes crèmeries.


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2010)

Encore une semaine...

Sinon j'ai découvert ça cet été : *Le Marquis d'Anaon*
Chaque album est un one shot, et un scénario flirtant, mais flirtant seulement, avec le fantastique - en fait c'est plus ou moins au lecteur de décider, le scénariste fournissant une explication rationnelle. Histoires originales, personnages "épais", dessin impeccable, mise en couleur et en image itou : un régal.
















Pour vous en faire une idée


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Septembre 2010)

Sur BD Gest' y'a un petit aperçu de l'album (8 planches), si le c&#339;ur t'en dit.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Septembre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Petit rappel, le tome 4 de Blacksad - L'enfer, le silence - est attendu pour le 17 Septembre dans toutes les bonnes crèmeries.



en voilà une EXCELLENTE nouvelle ! :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Septembre 2010)

Bientot le tome 2 de la dernière aventure de Blake et Mortimer (fin novembre) .
Source : amazon.fr 

Je dois avouer que je me laisse toujours prendre par leurs aventures.


----------



## Romuald (16 Septembre 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> Bientot le tome 2 de la dernière aventure de Blake et Mortimer (fin novembre) .
> Source : amazon.fr
> 
> Je dois avouer que je me laisse toujours prendre par leurs aventures.



Celle-ci fait partie des bonnes. Par contre il y a de vraies daubes (ex : l'étrange rendez-vous)


----------



## NED (20 Septembre 2010)

Pour les amateurs de mangas :
Je viens de découvrir cette série :

*DOGS bullets&carnanage*
















Il y a 4 volumes et le 5ème arrive sous peu.
Une adaptation en dessin animé est en cours.
Bref la ligne graphique de ce manga est assez dingue avec des planches d'actions très incisives.
Miwa est vraiment un grand maître du N&B et son trait est d'une épure tout bonnement hallucinante.
A suivre...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Celle-ci fait partie des bonnes. Par contre il y a de vraies daubes (ex : l'étrange rendez-vous)



1) Comment, l'Etrange Rendez-Vous une daube ?

J'ai bien aimé le trip des gens qui viennent de 8061 pour s'emparer de la Terre de 1954...

L'Etrange Rendez-vous, je l'ai trouvé très bon...
Assez poignant par certains côtés...

2) J'ai bien aimé aussi le tome où Phillip Mortimer se retrouve catapulté d'époque en époque  jusqu'en 5060 en commençant par la rencontre de Guy de la Roche au tout début de l'aventure...

3) Et le tome parlant de l'Atlantide ? mon préféré...


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Petit rappel, le tome 4 de Blacksad - L'enfer, le silence - est attendu pour le 17 Septembre dans toutes les bonnes crèmeries.




Ca valait le coup d'attendre ! :love:
(et pour les ceusses qui ont accès à la TNT française, émission spéciale d'un monde de bulles sur LCP le 8/10 à 23h)


----------



## Macbeth (21 Décembre 2010)

Bon allez, un peu d'autopromo que diable !!! Garnement que je suis !!!


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2010)

Tsss, tsss !...


----------



## Macbeth (21 Décembre 2010)

Ué, t'as raison, c'est honteux.


----------



## giga64 (21 Décembre 2010)

" C'est bon la honte ! "


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Janvier 2011)

eh ben...même pas fini d´emménager que je me prend des BD !
Trilogie Sanctuary aux Humano : belles planches, scénario déjà vu mais éfficace.
Blacksad T4 : wahou, toujours aussi bon + "Tome 5 à paraitre" Vivement !!!
LJS T3 : les auteurs me tiennent et j´exige un T4 rapidement 
Blake et Mortimer T2 de la malédiction des 30 deniers : dans le ton des meilleurs albums
One Piece T1 à 4 : du fun 

Pour le futur je vais continuer Mike Mignola et découvrir Alan Moore.

Si vous avez des suggestions


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Si vous avez des suggestions


Économiser sur la bouffe; tu pourras t'acheter plus de BD !...


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Romuald (26 Janvier 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Si vous avez des suggestions



Lire les 580 et quelques posts qui précèdent le tien


----------



## gKatarn (27 Janvier 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Si vous avez des suggestions



Ne pas manger burger / pizzas / kebab en lisant des BD


----------



## Grug (30 Janvier 2011)

En passant juste un site de prépublication d'albums 8comix présentant 9 histoires (d'auteurs confirmés) à paraitre très bientôt en album.

Plus léger, à l'occasion d'Angoulême les 24 heures de la BD un thème, 24 heures pour faire 24 pages (cette année 24 strips).
avec des morceaux de moi dedans


----------



## Franck72 (31 Janvier 2011)

BlackSad, trop cool.
La série des "Sillage" est pas mal du tout&#8230;
Pour les philosophes : Mardi Gras Descendres, tome 1 à 4


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Février 2011)

AETHERNAM Tome 1 : belle bd avec un bon scénario.

J'aime bien aussi les carnets de recherche en "bonus".


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Février 2011)

Le Complexe du Chimpanzé Tome 1 Paradoxe

Je trouve la qualité du dessin pas toujours bonne mais j'adore l'histoire


----------



## Gwen (13 Février 2011)

Je poste rarement mes articles ici, mais la, c'est vraiment un coup de coeur.

"La Loi du temps" par Hiroshi Hirata


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2011)

Macbeth a dit:


> Bon allez, un peu d'autopromo que diable !!! Garnement que je suis !!!




Bon ben voilà, "Cerise et Garou" est paru chez Clair de Lune...
Z'avez plus qu'à gâter vos enfants, ou si vous n'avez pas eu la chance (une chance pour qui ?!...) de vous reproduire; d'offrir cette BD jeunesse à vos neveux et nièces !... 
Mon nom n'est pas sur la couv'; normal, je n'ai fait "que" la couleur... 








Sinon, pour les fans, y'a un nouveau "Hauteville House" qui vient de sortir...
(j'vais attendre que les copains me l'offrent... )


----------



## Romuald (8 Avril 2011)

Connaissais pas, Hauteville House. Je viens de faire un tour sur BDGest pour voir et pense m'offrir le tome 1 pour peaufiner mon avis. 
En première approche l'ambiance 'mystères de l'ouest' peut être source de bien des délires, les décors me font par moment penser aux cités obscures, par contre j'accroche moins sur le style des personnages. 

A priori favorable 

Pour Garou, je crains que mon gamin n'ait passé l'âge...


----------



## Craquounette (13 Avril 2011)

Ce n'est pas une BD, mais une rétrospective Hugo Pratt à la Pinacothèque de Paris.

Je vous la conseille, juste une magnifique expo... Des aquarelles de Pratt classée par thèmes : désert, indiens, femmes, océans etc... Des planches originales de _La Ballade de la mer salée_...

Tout ça, superbement bien mis en valeur.

En sortant de là, j'avais envie d'aller à Venise lire un Corto Maltese en écoutant du Bernard Lavilliers


----------



## tirhum (13 Avril 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Connaissais pas, Hauteville House. Je viens de faire un tour sur BDGest pour voir et pense m'offrir le tome 1 pour peaufiner mon avis.
> En première approche l'ambiance 'mystères de l'ouest' peut être source de bien des délires, les décors me font par moment penser aux cités obscures, par contre j'accroche moins sur le style des personnages.
> 
> A priori favorable


BD dans la veine "steampunk"... 



Romuald a dit:


> Pour Garou, je crains que mon gamin n'ait passé l'âge...


File l'acheter !...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Avril 2011)

et la série Les Sentinelles écrite par Xavier DORISON ?

C'est bien ?


----------



## Grug (19 Avril 2011)

Fans de Goossens, de tartiflettes et d'humour drole ne manquez pas le dernier B-gnet, une des rares BD susceptible de faire éclater de rire (ce qui est quand même rare).

ça s'appelle "Saint-Etienne Lyon" (ed la boite à bulles) par B-gnet
(ça parle pas de foot, et ça peut se lire à Lille ou à Marseille)


----------



## milfu (20 Avril 2011)

Alors, dans le désordre, l'Ascension du Haut Mal de David B. et en général tout ce qu'il produit..







Et puis La Quête de l'Oiseau du Temps de Serge Le Tendre & Regis Loisel, ainsi que Peter Pan, du même Regis Loisel..









Et puis tout ce que font les grands Moebius et Andreas..























Mais c'est un crève-c&#339;ur que de choisir, car j'aurai pu parler de Frezzato, Wendling même si leurs bibliographies respectives sont courtes. Ou aller fureter du côté d'auteurs argentins comme Carlos Trillo ou Eduardo Risso. Et puis Maus de Spiegelman, dont quelqu'un a parlé très tôt sur ce fil.

Allez, avant de terminer, notez qu'il y a aussi la (les) série(s) des Donjon de TronSfar (Lewis Trondheim & Joan Sfar) qui est un petit monument à elle tout seule. 

C'est du bon, mangez-en !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Avril 2011)

c'est bien bô mais ca prend de la place toutes ces BDs



L


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Mai 2011)

http://www.liberation.fr/culture/01...aston-lagaffe-provoque-un-tolle-chez-les-fans

:hein:

"les cons ca ose tout; c'est même à ca qu'on les reconnait !"
Disons que mon cas personnel ca part mal.
Mais après tout les derniers Black et Mortimer assurent plutôt bien...


----------



## Romuald (1 Mai 2011)

Sur le plan 'je vais profiter de la notoriété d'un personnage existant', ça aurait plutôt tendance à me les briser plus que menu. Déjà, 'le petit Spirou' ça faisait tâche, mais faut dire qu'il était difficile de rajeunir Titeuf 

Maintenant j'aime assez ce que font Yann et Leturgie d'une manière générale, donc attendons. Mais pourquoi alors ne pas créer un nouveau héros à part entière ? Parce que la, ça fait surtout 'mais non, ce n'est pas Gaston, donc ne cherchez pas à comparer'. Sauf que tout le monde va le faire.

Sinon j'ai pris ça à la bibliothèque municipale  : 


Une énième explication de la résurrection du christ, assez judicieuse il faut bien le dire et avec un Judas inattendu. Ca fait partie d'une série de 6, chaque album étant un one shot. Assez inégaux, mes préférés étant celui ci-dessus, et celui-la :


----------



## tirhum (8 Mai 2011)

À lire, au fur et à mesure... 

:love:


----------



## Arlequin (9 Mai 2011)

un gars que j'ai rencontré par hasard, appris à connaitre, et que j'apprécie beaucoup

très bon coloriste ( 'fin bon suis pas spécialisssssse, mais j'aime )

je commence l'aventure avec Little Nemo (en duo avec Moebius pour les 2 premiers)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Mai 2011)

Perso La série "Jour J" m'attire...


----------



## patlek (9 Mai 2011)

Le week-end dernier, je me suis acheté un vieux machin tout neuf a une foire aux disques:






Je connaissais le dessinateur de l' image de fond, et j' adorais son style, et ses couleurs, ses cadrages.
(Pour le style, on est entre serge clerc et joost swarte)
A changé de carrière, pour la peinture.

Sa meilleure BD:






Et ça reste une de mes favorites.


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Mai 2011)

Annonce BDGest a dit:
			
		

> BDGest Online, la toute nouvelle version de BD Gest', vient de sortir.  BDGest Online est une webapp,  fonctionnant dans votre navigateur. Vous  pouvez donc gérer votre collection de n'importe quel ordinateur (PC, Mac  ou Linux) et n'importe quel mobile (iPhone, Android, ...) connecté à  internet.
> 
> BDGest Online est proposé en 2 versions : une version gratuite,  accessible à tous les utilisateurs enregistrés sur le site, et une  version payante, qui utilise la même licence que BD Gest' 7. Si vous  déjà êtes un utilisateur de BD Gest' 7, vous pouvez dès maintenant  utiliser BDGest Online.



...la suite c'est par ici. Peut-être que ça en intéressera certains.


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2012)

Une fois n'est pas coutume une petite vidéo... 
Ça passait sur Arte, hier soir...
(histoire du "sex in the comics"...)


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Février 2012)

tirhum t'es belle en robe rouge :love:


----------



## tirhum (30 Juillet 2012)

BD achetée très récemment, un vrai régal !.... 
Poésie des textes/dessins/couleurs... :love:



Blog de l'auteur (dessinateur)... ;-)
(allez aussi sur "blog origine"...)


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

Salutàtous, par Toutatis !

En ce moment je lis "Magasin Général" Loiseul/Tripp

peut-être l'avez-vous déjà évoquée...
je vous la recommande,

et vive les médiathèques !!!


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

... Loisel, pas Loiseul...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Septembre 2012)

Et sinon ?

Le tome IV de Long John Silver ?

CA AVANCE ??!!


----------



## duracel (17 Septembre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Et sinon ?
> 
> Le tome IV de Long John Silver ?
> 
> CA AVANCE ??!!


 
Mars 2013, si tout va bien... :sick:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Septembre 2012)

Aaaaargh !


----------



## Romuald (17 Septembre 2012)

Ca me fait penser que j'ai oublier de vous parler de ça :





Du pur et du grand Davodeau. 
Le pitch : « Étienne Davodeau est auteur de bande dessinée, il ne sait pas grand-chose du monde du vin. Richard Leroy est vigneron, il n&#8217;a quasiment jamais lu de bande dessinée »

Comme dit en couverture "Récit d'une initiation croisée" passionnante. Plus d'infos ici

A acheter d'urgence, à consommer sans modération et à offrir sans se poser de question.


----------



## tirhum (13 Décembre 2012)

Tiens, en passant, pour P'tit Louis : "_ça avance sur long John silver! le NB est fini, je commence les couleurs sur bleus lundi et la couverture est en route. sortie avril " Mathieu Lauffray._

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h45 ----------


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Décembre 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Tiens, en passant, pour P'tit Louis : "_ça avance sur long John silver! le NB est fini, je commence les couleurs sur bleus lundi et la couverture est en route. sortie avril " Mathieu Lauffray._
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h45 ----------



Hé, ya pas que petit_louis qu'attend le 4 avec impatience


----------



## Powerdom (13 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

quelqu'un utilise une application pour classer ses BD sur iphone ?
Il m'arrive parfois de ne plus savoir ou j'en suis dans les rayonnage de magasin si j'ai celle ci ou pas...


----------



## Romuald (13 Décembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Hé, ya pas que petit_louis qu'attend le 4 avec impatience


Nan, pas que.

Et petit-louis, depuis qu'on a fermé le minirade, il est où ?


----------



## gKatarn (13 Décembre 2012)

Au kebab du coin


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Décembre 2012)

Merci Tirhum !
Y'aura une édition delux aussi ?


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Nan, pas que.
> 
> Et petit-louis, depuis qu'on a fermé le minirade, il est où ?



3 lettres


----------



## tirhum (17 Décembre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Merci Tirhum !
> Y'aura une édition delux aussi ?


Cher ami, je ne suis pas dans le secret des dieux, non plus...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Décembre 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Cher ami, je ne suis pas dans le secret des dieux, non plus...



Oooooooooohh 

Je suis déçu....


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2013)

*pour lui, ce sera non !* :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Janvier 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *pour lui, ce sera non !* :rateau:



 ... J'ai éclaté de rire en lisant un des commentaires qui disait textuellement : "... l'esprit de la légion d'honneur est *bafouillé*..." 

Il n'aura pas la légion d'honneur de l'orthographe celui-là !!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Janvier 2013)

04/02/2013 : Don Rosa en dédicace dans le 75017  !!!

Chez mon dealer de 9ème Art http://www.bullesentete.com/


ô Joie :love:


----------



## camisol (3 Avril 2013)

Fred, le créateur de Philémon, vient de disparaître, histoire d'être peinard pour dessiner pendant l'éternité, nous laissant seuls aux manettes du train où vont les choses.

Il a écrit nombre des planches les plus merveilleuses que j'ai lu.


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Avril 2013)

camisol a dit:


> Fred, le créateur de Philémon, vient de disparaître





*déjà bu !*


----------



## Romuald (3 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *déjà bu !*


A côté de la plaque, comme d'habitude mon cher TC.

Camisol n'annonce pas la décès de Fred en balançant un lien sans commentaire (d'ailleurs ce n'est pas le fil ad-hoc), il lui rend hommage.


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> A côté de la plaque, comme d'habitude mon cher TC.
> 
> Camisol n'annonce pas la décès de Fred en balançant un lien sans commentaire (d'ailleurs ce n'est pas le fil ad-hoc), il lui rend hommage.



Ouais, puis un lien vers le Figaro, ce pauvre Fred va entamer les rotations post mortem... 

D'ailleurs j'ai boulé Camisol pour ce bel hommage


----------



## Gwen (3 Avril 2013)

En général, je ne parle pas des sites auxquels je collabore. Mais là, il y a une belle interview de Fred sur BD Zoom ainsi qu&#8217;un hommage complet sur ce grand dessinateur.


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Avril 2013)

Des nouvelles de BlackSad (sortie normalement à la fin d'année).  






Source






Source


----------



## Romuald (9 Avril 2013)

:love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Avril 2013)

Cool Blacksad !

Peut être avant Long John Silver ?

:rateau:


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2013)

Tu veux une paire de baffes© ? 

Le tome IV de Long John Silver est  prévu pour ce mois-ci mon grand. Faut se tenir au courant.

Et content de voir que tu es toujours vivant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Avril 2013)

Je passe tous les jours ! 


Ca fait loin le 26/04...


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mai 2013)

tirhum a dit:


>



Je l'ai 

Mais pour faire durer le plaisir :love:, je vais relire les 3 premiers :style:


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Juillet 2013)

Couverture du prochain album « Amarillo », prévu fin novembre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Août 2013)

Resortie du Transperceneige.

A votre avis ?


----------



## Romuald (27 Août 2013)

Pas trop mon truc à sa sortie. Faudrait peut-être que je le relise.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Septembre 2013)

je suis d'un caractère opitmiste mais là....

Spirou, le Marsupilami et les héros de Dupuis auront leur parc à thème

:mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2013)

Ah ouais, j'aime bien blacksad



_c'est bon? C'est pas hors-sujet? _


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Octobre 2013)

Ca tombe bien, le tome 5 sortira le 15 novembre prochain. Voilà voilà...


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Octobre 2013)

C'est rizoto qui va être content !


----------



## Romuald (3 Octobre 2013)

tirhum a dit:


>


Lu hier, avis mitigé.
Le dessin est toujours fabuleux mais un peu trop torturé par moment. Côté scénario de très bonnes idées (Le vrai trésor est l'accomplissement de son choix de vie/destin) et de moins bonnes (le délire mystico-zombiesque). 
7/10

Lu aussi l'intégrale du cycle de Tschaï. Bofbof. Dessin inégal mais surtout raccourci et ellipses dans le scénario : Le roman plus que touffu de J. Vance est très mal adapté, ils ont voulu trop en mettre dans la BD et pour que ça tienne en 8 tomes il aurait fallu choisir parmi les aventures plutôt que de vouloir toutes les mettre en réduction.
4/10


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Octobre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ca tombe bien, le tome 5 sortira le 15 novembre prochain. Voilà voilà...



Bien, chuis entrain de lire les 4 premiers


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Octobre 2013)

bon allez soyez franc qui a pris le dernier Astérix ?


----------



## Romuald (24 Octobre 2013)

Pas moi. 
D'ailleurs je suis en train de monter la collection pour mon gamin, et je m'arrêterai au dernier Goscinny-Uderzo ! Après, s'il veut compléter ça sera son problème, perso je ne les ai jamais trop appréciés.

Mais ce n'est pas parce que je ne l'achète pas que je n'irai pas le piquer à la médiathèque quand il sera dispo


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Octobre 2013)

Je connais des intégristes cathos qui vont pas aimer


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Octobre 2013)

Lemonde.fr publie en avant-première les 30 premières pages du nouveau Blacksade.

Bon, perso je ne veux pas me gâcher le plaisir, mais si certains ici sont pressés.


----------



## Grug (29 Octobre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> bon allez soyez franc qui a pris le dernier Astérix ?


Moi, et sans en faire trop c'est le meilleur Asterix depuis 30 ans !

Après ce n'est pas encore à classer dans les meilleurs de la série, mais ça se lit, ça fait sourire voir rire.


----------



## tirhum (29 Octobre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> bon allez soyez franc qui a pris le dernier Astérix ?





Grug a dit:


> Moi, et sans en faire trop c'est le meilleur Asterix depuis 30 ans !
> 
> Après ce n'est pas encore à classer dans les meilleurs de la série, mais ça se lit, ça fait sourire voir rire.


Moi, j'ai des copains libraires...  
Pareil que Grug, il est sans comparaison avec les derniers...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Octobre 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> 1/Moi, j'ai des copains libraires...
> 2/Pareil que Grug, il est sans comparaison avec les derniers...



1/ moi aussi et il parait que le dernier Blacksad est aussi bon que les autres :love:
2/ bon bon...je vais voir ça alors...


----------



## Romuald (5 Novembre 2013)

Attention spoiler !


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Novembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Attention spoiler !







Je vais passer une bonne soirée... :king::style:​


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Novembre 2013)

Bon eh ben voilà...

Le tome IV de Long John Silver édition extra-delux-collector est enfin chez moi...

Et, par Saint-Louis, l'attente est dignement récompensée !

:love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Décembre 2013)

très bien le "dernier" Black & Mortimer !

sinon j'ai découvert Tralaland ce week-end.
excellent je dois dire !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2014)

Tralaland : du n'importe quoi mais excellent !!!
pour tous les âges !


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (18 Janvier 2014)

Il y a plusieurs auteurs de Fluide Glacial que j'aime, particulièrement Manu Larcenet, mais je lis très peu de BD finalement.


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Janvier 2014)

hb222222 a dit:


> Il y a plusieurs auteurs de Fluide Glacial que j'aime, particulièrement Manu Larcenet, mais je lis très peu de BD finalement.







​


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mai 2014)

Je relis les trois premiers tomes de *BLAST* de Manu Larcenet (600 pages) avant d'aller acheter le 4e.

À dans 3 semaines...


----------



## Grug (5 Octobre 2015)

Allez tiens, une petite remontée de sujet en forme d'auto promo.
Parce que bon, ça peut intéresser quelques anciens des AES.
(oui, Grug, c'est un pseudo)


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2015)

Et sinon, attention chef d'œuvre d'humour absurde :

zai zai zai zai de FabCaro


----------



## Romuald (19 Décembre 2015)

Plus grand monde par ici...

'Fin bref, si vous avez des cadeaux à faire ou recevoir pour nowel je vous recommande chaudement :











Les vieux fourneaux, ou comment réaliser que la vieillesse n'est pas forcément un naufrage.  Mention spéciale au tome 2, je me suis payé un certain nombre de fou-rires que même la lecture des Astérix de la bonne année n'ont pas déclenché à ce niveau.​Dans un autre style :








Des histoires de gangster somme toute classiques, mais un héros attachant malgré son amoralité totale, un graphisme et des couleurs en aplat qui claquent, un voyage éprouvant dans le sud profond des US des années 50, bref on ne décroche pas avant la fin.​Note : chaque album est un 'one shot' même si en ce qui concerne les vieux fourneaux on trouve des références aux précédents.
​


----------



## gKatarn (20 Décembre 2015)

Yep, j'ai bien aimé Tyler Cross


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Décembre 2015)

épi moi j'ai lu les deux premiers vieux fourneaux, j'ai super aimé. Donc le troisième... 
J'en profite pour conseiller Un printemps à Tchernobyl  d'Emmanuel Lepage et La lune est blanche du même.
C'est du reportage, mais c'est vachement bien.


----------



## Romuald (22 Octobre 2016)

De Brüno et Nury encore, font très fort ces deux la :





Une histoire assez glaçante, mais aussi (surtout ?) un résumé en 88 pages dessinées de ce que fut la traite des noirs, depuis les guerres claniques africaines alimentant le commerce jusqu'au planteur 'humaniste' parce qu'un esclave moins fouetté est finalement plus efficace, en passant par la traversée de l'atlantique par les négriers.
Et toujours ce dessin si particulier de Brüno et son utilisation du noir.


----------



## silvio (7 Novembre 2016)

Je viens finir le tome 3 des vieux fourneaux .. superbe, mais avec aussi une petite préférence pour le T2
J'attaque le T3 de l'Arabe du Futur puisqu'en ce moment, je suis dans les best


----------



## usurp (10 Février 2017)

Bien baré et ésotérique, la vision du purgatoire par Liberge
Monsieur Mardi-gras Descendres
et sa suite (enfin son prologue paru 10 ans après), le Facteur Cratophane 









Lecture pas "facile". Si on à l'esprit un peu "embrumé", les relectures de pages sont nombreuses 
On peut ne pas accrocher du tout. Moi j'adore.


----------



## dragao13 (11 Février 2017)

J'ai eu la flemme de regarder si ça avait déjà été proposé !
Si c'es le cas, déso ... j'avais bien kiffé cette histoire ! 
J'ai une vraie préférence pour le tome sorti en noir et blanc ... je crois que par la suite elle a été éditée en couleur.


----------



## usurp (20 Février 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> J'ai eu la flemme de regarder si ça avait déjà été proposé !
> Si c'es le cas, déso ... j'avais bien kiffé cette histoire !
> J'ai une vraie préférence pour le tome sorti en noir et blanc ... je crois que par la suite elle a été éditée en couleur.



Une de mes BD préférées. J'avais craqués dessus au premier feuilletage. Du le racheter 2 fois car 2 fois taxé et pas rendu.
Je n'ai pas lu les ré-éditions en couleur, même préférence que toi, j'ai toujours repris une N&B, avec couverture "souple".

-usurp-


----------



## patlek (20 Février 2017)

A mon tour,


Une BD qui m' aurat beaucoup marquée, au couleurs magnifiques, au scénario très sympa et a 200% BD, dans un univers Funk, dédiée à et inspirée de l'univers de George Clinton.

çà a été réédité l' an dernier:






A l' origine, la couverture était quand meme moins sombre.

Vous passerez a coup sur un moment sympa à lire çà.


----------



## Romuald (20 Février 2017)

​La différence invisible, acheté comme ça sans savoir et sans l'ouvrir, parce que le titre me plaisait et le graphisme aussi.
Sans savoir quel était le sujet ou l'histoire.

Et un vrai coup de coeur après l'avoir lu, nom de dieu !
Soit vous faites comme moi, vous l'achetez sans savoir, soit vous allez voir de quoi ça parle sur nénette, mais franchement la surprise vaut le coup d'essayer: d'abord on se demande ce que c'est que ce truc, on s'accroche, on avance, et on se fait prendre.
Ou alors on ne cherche pas à comprendre, comme la DRH de l'histoire.

Indice : si vous connaissez 'les ignorants' d'Etienne Davodeau, c'est le même principe : faire découvrir l'autre. Sauf que la, c'est une personnalité qu'il y a à découvrir, pas une profession.
Bon, j'arrête, je pourrai en parler des heures. Acheté il y a trois jours, déjà lu trois fois.


----------



## patlek (21 Février 2017)

Une planche en grande taille de l'ultimate mix

http://www.2dgalleries.com/art/a-la-recherche-de-l-ultimate-mix-52233

Faut cliquer sur la planche. Filips est un formidable coloriste.


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Mai 2017)

Michel Vaillant de retour au rayon BD


----------



## Romuald (16 Janvier 2018)

Et donc Noël est passé,
Avec les vieux fourneaux tome 4 :





Pas mal mais moins réussi que les précédents. Pour moi un album de transition. 7/10​Nuit noire sur Brest :




Une page méconnue de l'Histoire. Un récit 'selon une histoire vraie' qui colle le plus possible avec la réalité mais est forcément un peu romancé. Un dessin superbe malgré des couleurs un peu fade. Très dense, je n'ai pas pu le lire d'une traite. 8/10​Et la perle pour la fin, Dans la combi de Thomas Pesquet.




Un régal, tant au niveau du dessin (moins trash que dans 'tu mourras moins bête') que de l'histoire. Ou comment dégouter les petits jeunes de devenir astronaute : ils passent 1% de leur vie dans l'espace, et 1% de ce 1% en combinaison spatiale. La BD le démontre avec humour, mais la dernière case démontre également que quand on a le feu sacré on est prêt à tout encaisser. 10/10


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Janvier 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Et donc Noël est passé,
> Avec les vieux fourneaux tome 4



Pas encore lu, mais as-tu lu "Le loup en slip" un dérivatif d'après la pièce de marionnettes de Sophie ?


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Janvier 2018)

​


----------



## Romuald (19 Janvier 2018)

Pas lu mais feuilleté en diagonale au Furet du Nord. C'est pour gamins ou il y a plusieurs niveaux de lecture ? Parce que les images pleine page ça fait quand même album pour moins de 3 ans


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Janvier 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas lu mais feuilleté en diagonale au Furet du Nord. C'est pour gamins ou il y a plusieurs niveaux de lecture ? Parce que les images pleine page ça fait quand même album pour moins de 3 ans



Oui un peu, mais ça fait partie de l'œuvre... Et puis je lis aussi des livres pour bébé 
Moi c'est à la médiathèque que je l'ai lu...


----------



## pouppinou (20 Janvier 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Et la perle pour la fin, Dans la combi de Thomas Pesquet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On me l'a offert pour Noël. Je suis pas trop admiratif de ce genre de coup de crayon, même si j'aime bien la multitude de détails humoristiques dans les images (comme on peut voir sur la couverture). Par contre je me suis laissé emporter par l'histoire.
Je conseille cette sympathique grosse (en plus de lire on se fait les muscles en le lisant) BD.
Et comme dirait Michael Jordan : " Le matin tu as deux choix : Soit tu te recouches pour continuer de rêver... Soit tu te lèves et tu réalises tes rêves. " " Sauf si ton rêve, c'est de dormir. "

PS : Sur la beauté des images je me suis rattrapé sur le second livre que l'on m'a offert "TERRES", les photos  de Thomas Pesquet de la Terre prises de l'espace.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Janvier 2019)

Anniversaire de Tintin : 90 ans à parcourir le monde


----------



## flotow (10 Janvier 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> PS : Sur la beauté des images je me suis rattrapé sur le second livre que l'on m'a offert "TERRES", les photos  de Thomas Pesquet de la Terre prises de l'espace.



Je l'ai regardé en librarie, c'est flou ici et là !


----------



## flotow (10 Janvier 2019)

J'ai acheté Malaterre, super !
J'ai aussi rattrapé mon retard sur Undertaker


----------



## Romuald (24 Février 2019)

Les vieux fourneaux tome 5.
Avis mitigé. Les premiers tomes étaient de la franche rigolade avec un arrière plan sociétal, avec le 4 et le 5 ça s’inverse. Deux des trois vieux fourneaux virent plutôt vieux cons, heureusement il reste Mimile. Mais pas sur que si ça continue sur cette voie j’achète le 6.



Le sang des cerises, livre 1
Celui-la par contre, un dessin de plus en plus magnifique - les vues de Paris et Montmartre fin XIX° , et une histoire qui se tient. Hâte de lire la suite.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Février 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Le sang des cerises, livre 1
> Celui-la par contre, un dessin de plus en plus magnifique - les vues de Paris et Montmartre fin XIX° , et une histoire qui se tient. Hâte de lire la suite.



C'est Bourgeon qui s'y remet ou j'ai loupé quelque chose ?


----------



## Romuald (24 Février 2019)

C'est. La demoiselle au derringer c'est Zabo, 'la petite fille bois caïman'.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Février 2019)

Ça y est, je les ai lus, je vais les reprendre à la médiathèque, merci.


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Février 2019)

Le journal Spirou s'intéresse au Brexit avec un numéro spécial


----------



## Gwen (2 Mars 2019)

Vivement mercredi.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Avril 2019)

Astérix: Le 38e et prochain album s'appellera «La fille de Vercingétorix»  (et le Gal de gaulle s'y invite)


----------



## Romuald (2 Juin 2019)

VINTAGE AND BADASS, le cinema de tyler Cross

Pour les amoureux des films noirs
Pour les accros à Tyler Cross
Un must have. Les présentations des films donnent envie de les voir ou revoir, les liens avec les BD de les relire,
et toujours ces aplats noir et blanc ou monochromes de Brüno totalement sublimes.​


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juin 2019)

​Le dessin de la première couverture de Tintin vendu 1,1 million de dollars aux enchères


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juin 2019)

En cinquante ans, Glénat a dessiné la révolution


----------



## Romuald (4 Août 2019)

Comme son titre l'indique : secrets de famille, nationalisme et omerta.​Mais pas que. Beaucoup de sensibilité, un dessin superbe, notamment les flash-back au crayon, une dernière page qui en dit beaucoup en un seul dessin et peu de mots. Et un mélange de réalité et de fiction, à vous de faire le tri !


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2019)

Chroniques du Léopard, qui se déroulent à la Réunion, juste avant sa libération.
J'ai beaucoup aimé le dessin et l'histoire.
Un peu de créole réunionnais, et de beaux dessins de ce qu'il y a là-bas !​


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Chroniques du Léopard, qui se déroulent à la Réunion, juste avant sa libération.
> J'ai beaucoup aimé le dessin et l'histoire.
> Un peu de créole réunionnais, et de beaux dessins de ce qu'il y a là-bas !​


​CouleurSud aurait apprécié !


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Août 2019)

*thebiglebowsky*



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Kinshasa



Tu devrais lire Katanga, BD en trois tomes...


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Octobre 2019)

Astérix : découvrez Adrénaline, fille de Vercingétorix et véritable héroïne du 38e album


----------



## Romuald (14 Avril 2020)

Mon traitre (le point de vue de l'ami français) et Retour à Killybegs (l'histoire du traitre par lui même).
D'après les romans de Sorj Chalandon. L'Irlande, le Royaume Uni, l'IRA, les loyalistes... et les 'troubles'
D'après les romans, mais d'après des personnages et des évènements bien réels. Un beau dessin, le choix de la bichromie que je trouve adapté à la dureté du récit, bref j'ai aimé, malgré un certain manichéisme.







​Dans un autre style, mais ça faisait quelques années qu'on l'attendait


----------



## flotow (14 Avril 2020)

J'ai commencé Lupus. J'ai eu du mal à accrocher au premier chapitre (livre 1) mais là je suis bien parti pour aborder la suite, ca devient plus intéressant !

Une histoire dans l'espace, un dessin tout en noir et blanc, histoire assez sombre, deux types paumés.
À lire sur le canap au soleil pendant le confinement !


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Dans un autre style, mais ça faisait quelques années qu'on l'attendait


Bon, bin, je vais tout relire...


----------



## gKatarn (15 Avril 2020)

Pas mieux. Au vu de la périodicité de parution des albums, il faut se remettre les tomes précédents en tête.
Non, je n'ai pas Alzeihmer.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Avril 2020)

Un gros bisous aux libraires qui en bavent en ce moment !

Quand à moi ben j'ai acheté 2 mangas en 1 an 

Plus de place pour le 9eme Art chez moi


----------



## flotow (15 Avril 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Un gros bisous aux libraires qui en bavent en ce moment !
> 
> Quand à moi ben j'ai acheté 2 mangas en 1 an
> 
> Plus de place pour le 9eme Art chez moi


si c'est pas du manga, je peux t'envoyer une adresse postale à laquelle envoyer un colis


----------



## flotow (18 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> J'ai commencé Lupus. J'ai eu du mal à accrocher au premier chapitre (livre 1) mais là je suis bien parti pour aborder la suite, ca devient plus intéressant !
> 
> Une histoire dans l'espace, un dessin tout en noir et blanc, histoire assez sombre, deux types paumés.
> À lire sur le canap au soleil pendant le confinement !
> ...


Et voilà, c'est terminé !
Et bien, c'était vraiment très très bien !
Et aussi, quels dessins !!
Il y a une partie très organique, et c'est maaagnifique.


----------



## Tina•11 (31 Mai 2020)

J'ai lu *Résilience*, de Lebon et Poupelin ; tome 1 : Les Terres mortes, et tome 2 : La vallée trahie.






"Septembre 2068, l'Europe est devenue un vaste désert agricole. La puissante multinationale Diosynta exploite 90% des terres, et son armée, les F.S.I., fait implacablement respecter ses droits de propriété. Pour lutter contre la famine et cette hégémonie totalitaire, un vaste réseau clandestin bapisé la RÉSILIENCE diffuse des semences et des idées libres"...

C'est une fiction tout à fait dans l'air du temps, sur fond de pouvoir agroalimentaire, de résistance, de survivalisme... Augustin Lebon signe à la fois le scénario et les dessins. J'aime beaucoup son trait.

Et du coup, j'apprends chez Casterman que les tomes 3 et 4 sont sortis...


----------



## Romuald (7 Août 2021)

Tiens, je remonte le fil.

Commençons par une grosse décéption, prévisible et prévue : Les vieux fourneaux tome 6. Le politique a (définitivement ?) pris le pas sur l'humour, et autant le message que la BD veut faire passer est louable, autant le résultat est nul. Quand je pense aux barres de rire que je me suis payées aux trois premier tomes !

Heureusement, un gros coup de cœur : 


L'histoire des camps d'internements des nippo-américains pendant la WWII suite à Pearl-Harbor, vue à travers les souvenirs de George Takeï - Le 'Monsieur Sulu' de Star Trek, 4 ans à l'époque.
Je n'en dis pas plus parce qu'il faut le lire, achetez le ou empruntez le à votre médiathèque favorite.

Et une curiosité foutraque
. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



C'est du Spirou parce qu'on y retrouve tout le monde, Spirou, Fantasio, Zorglub, Champignac, Zantafio et bien d'autres, mais ce n'est pas du Spirou pour l'histoire. Une fois ceci admis on s'amuse à retrouver les clins d'œil à telle ou telle aventure, et on s'extasie devant le dessin pour peu qu'on accroche au style - moi, oui, et ceux qui ont lu Horologium ne seront pas dépaysés.


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2021)

Plus personne ne lit de BDs ? Moi si 

Parus aujourd'hui, achetés aujourd'hui :


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Octobre 2021)

Bin dis donc t'es rapide toi, le dernier Blacksad est sorti hier...


----------



## love_leeloo (1 Octobre 2021)

les 2 dernieres lues et que j'ai bien aimé :
- “Jours de sable”
https://www.bedetheque.com/BD-Jours-de-sable-425028.html

- "Nellie Bly"








						Nellie Bly (Ollagnier/Maurel)  Nellie Bly - Dans l'antre de la folie
					

Après Nicolas Jarry et Guillaume Tavernier (<a href=https://www.bdgest.com/chronique-9928-BD-Pionnieres-Nellie-Bly-journaliste.html>Nellie Bly, journaliste</a>), Luciana Cimino et Sergio Algozzino (<a...




					www.bdgest.com


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Octobre 2021)

Super BD, ici la compile de 6 tomes.

Il était une fois en France tente d'éclaircir le mystère qui entoure la vie tumultueuse de Joseph Joanovici, le ferrailleur milliardaire au comportement trouble durant la seconde guerre mondiale. Mêlant fiction et faits historiques, cette captivante biographie en six tomes retrace l'ascension sociale fulgurante puis la chute brutale de cet homme complexe et ambigu.
 Joseph Joanovici est un jeune juif roumain fuyant l'antisémitisme lorsqu'il arrive en France en 1925, sans un sous, illettré. Mais il est débrouillard, il sait compter et trier les métaux. Il deviendra ferrailleur avec son frère. Il fait fortune en collaborant avec les allemands durant l'occupation, puis il aide la résistance en sauvant de nombreuses vies. Acte opportuniste afin préparer sa sortie de la guerre ou véritable prise de conscience, nul ne le sera jamais vraiment.
 Ce petit homme replet au regard perçant avait un sens des affaires hors du commun, une gouaille incroyable et surtout il n'avait pas froid aux yeux. Impitoyable, égoïste, son instinct de survie le mènera de la fortune à la misère avec à ses côtés, la fidèle Lucie-Fer, son bras droit, brisant la vie de ses proches.
 Le petit juge de Mellun de ne lâchera pas, il aura sa peau….
Joseph Joanovici pensait que tout pouvait s'acheter mais une citation d'Oscar Wilde en exergue de l'album rappelle que « Nul homme n'est assez riche pour racheter son passé ».
La référence au film de Sergio Leone, Il était une fois l'Amérique n'est pas fortuite bien sûr, un climat mafieux violent et oppressant transpire à chaque page et rend la tension permanente, ne laissant aucun répit au lecteur. le scénario maitrisé de bout en bout tient le lecteur en haleine grâce à de nombreux flash-back et fait une large place aux nombreux personnages secondaires.


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Octobre 2021)

A éviter, ou en tout cas consulter gratuitement dans une médiathèque ou librairie: le "nouveau" Métal Hurlant.
Scénarios sans intérêt, dessins de niveaux variés mais la plupart bof-bof... Et 19,95 €   
Pour me consoler je vais derechef relire le n° 1 des années 70, et les suivants, que j'ai toujours (+ 2 petits tirés à part des "Yeux du chat" et "Tueur de monde"de Moebius); ça doit valoir cher !


----------



## Gwen (1 Octobre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Plus personne ne lit de BDs ? Moi si
> 
> Parus aujourd'hui, achetés aujourd'hui :


Pas encore reçu le Blacksad. ARGHHH 

Par contre, le Spirou, je n'aime pas du tout. Ce n'est as que c'est mauvais, mais ce n'est pas MON Spirou.


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bin dis donc t'es rapide toi, le dernier Blacksad est sorti hier...


C'est le fiston qui m'a averti de la date de parution, du coup commandé illico chez mon libraire préféré, et tadam ! lu aujourd'hui.

Toujours aussi bien, j'espère qu'on ne va pas attendre 5 ans la deuxième partie...


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Octobre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> lu aujourd'hui.


Tout lu, gourmand !


----------



## Gwen (1 Octobre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Toujours aussi bien, j'espère qu'on ne va pas attendre 5 ans la deuxième partie...


C’est annoncé pour 2023 seulement. Mais au moins c’est annoncé.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> C’est annoncé pour 2013 seulement. Mais au moins c’est annoncé.


2023  ??


----------



## Gwen (1 Octobre 2021)

Oui, oui, 2023  



Ah le pouvoir du modo.....


----------



## flotow (2 Octobre 2021)

Reçu le tome 6 de undertaker : chouette mais pas le meilleur !
Sinon on m’a offert les racontars arctiques, c’est chouette mais pas toujours joyeux.


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Octobre 2021)

Lu les deux premiers tomes de La horde du contrevent d'après le roman d'Alain Damasio...







Lui, il a dû lire "Le monde inverti" de Christopher Priest que je vous conseille


----------



## Romuald (2 Octobre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Lu les deux premiers tomes de La horde du contrevent


Et ça vaut le coup ? J'avais feuilleté le premier tome à sa sortie, et j'avais accroché au dessin, moins à l'histoire


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Octobre 2021)

Finissant le 2 je cale sur l'histoire, et je crois qu'il y en a 6...
Mais connais-tu Le monde inverti ?


----------



## love_leeloo (2 Octobre 2021)

pareil j'ai lu les 2 1ers tomes, j'attends la suite.
mais ca mériterait d'être lu d'une traite pour bien comprendre.
le bouquin est tres difficile à lire je trouve.


----------



## Gwen (2 Octobre 2021)

Trés belle découverte de mon coté : Elle et son chat. Un manga adapté d'un des tout premier dessin animé de Makoto Shinkai. ça plairait bien à The Big.





__





						Le point de vue de son chat ! | BDZoom.com
					

Quand il a sorti « Kanojo to kanojo no neko » (« Elle et son chat »), un court métrage de cinq minutes, en 1999, Makoko Shinkai a dévoilé son talent en proposant une œuvre d’animation extrêmement onirique. C’est cette poésie mélancolique que l’on retrouve dans l’adaptation très fidèle en manga...



					bdzoom.com
				




En prime, je vous met l'animé.


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Octobre 2021)

Dans la série manga chat il y a "Félin pour l'autre", je crois qu'il y en a 6 pour l'instant.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Octobre 2021)

Métal Hurlant de retour, ça intéresse quelqu'un ?


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Octobre 2021)

Voir #720


----------



## Romuald (6 Octobre 2021)

A priori non, si le contenu correspond à la couv' : la BD était disponible à la médiathèque et je n'ai pas accroché. Un peu à l'histoire, assez peu au graphisme, pas du tout à la couleur. 

Par contre il y avait aussi ça :




​Une récit double, quelques pages de l'un, quelques pages de l'autre, 170 pages au total : d'un côté un roman graphique constitué de lettres écrites mais non envoyées par le grand-père à une inconnue (qui ne le restera pas), racontant sa vie entre 1910 et les années 50. De l'autre une BD racontant l'histoire du petit-fils allant, à la demande de son père (le fils du grand-père, donc, si vous suivez), à la recherche des personnages, ou plutôt leurs descendants, croisés par le grand-père, pour comprendre le pourquoi du comment de ces lettres. 
Oui, ça a l'air compliqué comme ça mais pas du tout. Le roman graphique est passionant, un peu moins sur la fin, et la BD intéressante sur les relations père-fils et la notion de vérité. Je recommande.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Octobre 2021)

Roman de Baptiste Beaulieu, j'écoute ses chroniques de médecin sur France Inter...


----------



## Romuald (17 Mars 2022)

Il n'y a pas que Disney pour presser les citrons jusqu'à plus soif par manque d'imagination : 









						Gaston Lagaffe va faire son retour après 30 ans d'absence
					

(AFP) - Le personnage de Gaston Lagaffe va faire son retour après 30 ans d'absence et la disparition de son créateur Franquin, ont annoncé les éditions Dupuis.L'éditeur belge de bande dessinée, qui fête ses 100 ans, a...




					www.ladepeche.fr
				




En plus, la Dépêche - le journal - l'a tronqué - la dépêche de l'afp :
*Un retour qui ne semble pas être du goût de la fille et ayant-droit du créateur de Gaston Lagaffe, Isabelle Franquin*, qui « _ne souhaitait pas la reprise du personnage de son père_ », a concédé Stéphane Beaujean, lors de la conférence de presse de Dupuis, jeudi 17 mars.
« _Nous sommes dans notre droit_, a-t-il ajouté. _Les clauses du contrat signé par Franquin spécifient qu’il cède les droits à Dupuis de ses personnages, en autorisant les reprises et les poursuites à la condition, incessible, du respect du droit moral. C’est celui d’Isabelle Franquin qui a pris connaissance du projet et s’y est opposée à l’oral.Franquin ne souhaitait pas qu’on reprenne Gaston. Mais qui n’a pas dit parfois sur scène ce qu’il ne faisait pas dans le privé ? Et pour le coup, sa prise de parole privée semble dire le contraire. _»
Ben s'il doit respecter le droit moral il doit s'abstenir, non ? Tartuffe ! Ils avaient déjà tenté le coup il y a 10 ans avec Gastoon, qui a fait un flop monstrueux, c'est tout le mal que je leur souhaite. Déjà que les reprises de Spirou n'étaient pas top pour la plupart, mais la Franquin était d'accord, ça s'est fait de son vivant.

Et tant qu'à faire Monsieur Beaujean en profite pour lancer le buzz :
L’éditeur a par ailleurs annoncé la fin d'un autre personnage emblématique de la maison, Spirou, à l'occasion d'un tome 56 à paraître, _La Mort de Spirou_.

_«Spirou, notre ambassadeur, nous a accompagnés pendant notre premier siècle, et il va céder la place à un autre héros»_, a expliqué Stéphane Beaujean. Ce sera toujours un groom, accompagné de Fantasio, bientôt présenté dans le magazine _Spirou_.

Mouhahaha ! chiche !


----------



## patlek (17 Mars 2022)

Pour en voir un peu plus









						EXCLUSIF. Une planche du nouvel album BD de Gaston Lagaffe
					

Le gaffeur mythique revient après 25 ans d’absence. Le dessinateur Delaf reprend le personnage de Franquin, décédé en 1997.




					www.lepoint.fr
				




Sinon, c' est un peu irrespectueux. 
D' autant que Franquin s' était un peu faché avec Dupuis, et avait monté sa propre maison d'édition "Marsu production"; il me semble.


----------



## love_leeloo (17 Mars 2022)

Lanfeust De Troy a fait son retour aussi y a pas longtemps.
j'ai lu.
et bien ..... je pense que je vais arrêter de lire des bouquin sur Lanfeust en fait 

dernièrement j'ai lu "Le feu de Thésée", j'ai bien aimé cette réécriture de l'histoire.

sinon en fil rouge je me refais l'intégrale XIII. j'ai redécouvert plein de choses 

ah, y a le nouveau cycle des 5 Terres, très bien celui là


----------



## Romuald (17 Mars 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Pour en voir un peu plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En toute franchise, c'est pas mal, et ça pourrait être de Franquin, tant le dessin que le gag.
Je maintiens par contre mon avis sur la façon de faire de Dupuis


patlek a dit:


> D' autant que Franquin s' était un peu faché avec Dupuis, et avait monté sa propre maison d'édition "Marsu production"; il me semble.


C'est plus compliqué : suite à la reprise de Spirou par Fournier, Franquin a gardé le Marsupilami, monté sa boite sur les conseils d'un ami et lancé les aventures du marsupilami seulement. D'ailleurs, sauf pour le premier Fournier, histoire de fluidifier la transition, le marsupilami a disparu des vantures de Spirou.  Sauf qu'en 2013 Dupuis a racheté Marsu prod !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Mars 2022)

Je lis La sagesse des mythes pour la deuxième fois
Si on avait pu apprendre la Grèce antique comme ça à l'école, j'aurais fait grec plutôt que latin...


----------



## love_leeloo (17 Mars 2022)

je les ai mais j'ai pas encore attaqué, peut être un jour, fichue journée qui ne font que 24H


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Mars 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> fichue journée qui ne font que 24H


Et prends le temps de lire la prose de Ferry à la fin, c'est pour ça que je les relit...


----------



## Romuald (17 Mars 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je lis La sagesse des mythes pour la deuxième fois
> Si on avait pu apprendre la Grèce antique comme ça à l'école, j'aurais fait grec plutôt que latin...


Je l'ai apprise avec ça, je devais avoir 7 ou 8 ans :





Pas une BD, mais les dessins, pardon, c'est autre chose que des trucs tartinés à la palette graphique







​J'ai quand même fait latin !


----------



## love_leeloo (17 Mars 2022)

Latin .... en 4ème, 3ème, Seconde, 1ère et puis j'ai arrêté


----------



## patlek (29 Mars 2022)

Suite de l' affaire "Gaston"









						BD: la fille de Franquin demande à la justice belge d'interdire "Le Retour de Lagaffe"
					

Isabelle Franquin, fille du dessinateur belge, s'oppose à la sortie, en octobre 2022 de ce 22e album dans lequel Gaston doit revivre sous les traits du dessinateur canadien Delaf.




					www.bfmtv.com


----------



## love_leeloo (29 Mars 2022)

tiens je suis en train de me refaire le "Cycle de Cyan"


----------



## flotow (11 Mai 2022)

Je viens de terminer Carbone et Silicium de Mathieu Bablet. Très joli, belle histoire mais faut pas déprimer en le commençant !


----------



## Invité (31 Mai 2022)

Je découvre fort tard ce fil.

Presque tout est dit, mais je crois (pas sûr j'ai pas tout lu) qu'il manque une BD qui m'a foutu une sacrée claque.

Silence de Comes ( https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silence_(bande_dessinée) )
Je parle de la version en NB (je ne savais pas qu'il y avait eu une réédition en couleurs) c'est trop fort !


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Mai 2022)

Je peux te vendre toute ma collection de A Suivre ! Silence de Comès, en couleur ? Une hérésie 
(sauf s'il avait donné son accord, bien entendu)


----------



## Invité (31 Mai 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je peux te vendre toute ma collection de A Suivre ! Silence de Comès, en couleur ? Une hérésie
> (sauf s'il avait donné son accord, bien entendu)


Merci, je l'ai aussi… 
Et la BD aussi, c'est mieux !


----------



## baron (1 Juin 2022)

Avant _Silence _(dont le noir et blanc rend si bien les paysages de l'Ardenne et des Hautes-Fagnes), il avait publié _L'Ombre du corbeau_ dans_ Le Journal de Tintin_. 
À dix ans, c'était plutôt intriguant de lire une BD qui traitait des différentes formes que pouvait prendre la mort. Dans cet album, la couleur joue un rôle symbolique essentiel mais c'est le seul album qui ait été conçu ainsi.


----------



## Romuald (5 Juin 2022)

La bibliomule de Cordoue A travers le road-trip en plus de 200 pages d'un trio improbable (un eunuque bibliothécaire, une esclave copiste, un voleur) tentant de soustraire quelques dizaines de livres à l'autodafé des 400.000 de la bibliothèque de Cordoue, un éloge de l'aspect multiculturel d'Al-Andalus, une ode aux livres et à la science, un pamphlet contre l'obscurantisme, et bien d'autres choses encore. Une réussite malgré quelques longueurs.




​
Madeleine, résistante Les souvenirs de Madeleine Riffaud, 97 ans, résistante - et un foutu caractère ! -, mais aussi plus tard poétesse, journaliste, correspondante de guerre en Algérie et au Vietnam... Prévus en trois tomes, racontés par elle et magnifiquement mis en image dans une bichromie noir-bleu qui rappelle par moment, pour ceux qui connaissent, les aquarelles alpestres de Samivel. J'attends les prochains tomes avec impatience.


----------



## baron (5 Juin 2022)

Waow! Samivel, ce n'est pas tout neuf... 

Je crois que c'est la première fois que j'entends quelqu'un citer son nom dans une discussion.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Samivel


Quand je faisais les saisons dans les hautes-Alpes, j'envoyais des cartes postales de Samivel. 
PPF : je lis "La cellule", enquête sur les attentats du 13 novembre 2015.
Bin, dis donc !!!


----------



## Romuald (17 Juin 2022)

Tome 7 ! Plus qu'un à attendre (deux ans ?)
Et il parait qu'on s'autorise à penser dans les milieux autorisés qu'il se tramerait un cycle 'après la quête'. Perso je suis preneur si ça s'intègre aussi bien que celui-la dans l'histoire, et ce même si les quatre tomes de la quête restent inégalés.






Pour ce qui est de cette folle graine, l'histoire continue mais de nouveaux éléments (surtout un, héhé) me disent que le tome 8 va se raccrocher au 1 de 'la quête' sans coup férir. Et si c'est le cas, la je dis bravo.​


----------



## Invité (17 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Tome 7 ! Plus qu'un à attendre (deux ans ?)
> Et il parait qu'on s'autorise à penser dans les milieux autorisés qu'il se tramerait un cycle 'après la quête'. Perso je suis preneur si ça s'intègre aussi bien que celui-la dans l'histoire, et ce même si les quatre tomes de la quête restent inégalés.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 260879
> ...


Ouah, je ne savais pas que ça avait continuer.
Je connaissais mais ça date de mes 23/24 ans…


----------

